# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Βρώμη

## jiujitSu

Paidia kserei kaneis ti akribws einai to oatmeal pou oloi oi ksenoi anaferoun stis diaites tous ?
Grafoun px 1 cup oatmeal ktl ... kserw oti einai kati sxetiko me thn brwmh alla den mporw na katalabw se ti morfh einai kai pws to mageireboun.An kserei kaneis plz help  :01. Wink:

----------


## Gasturb

> Paidia kserei kaneis ti akribws einai to oatmeal pou oloi oi ksenoi anaferoun stis diaites tous ?
> Grafoun px 1 cup oatmeal ktl ... kserw oti einai kati sxetiko me thn brwmh alla den mporw na katalabw se ti morfh einai kai pws to mageireboun.An kserei kaneis plz help


H kalliergeia ths vrwmhs einia diadedomenh pragmati sthn amerikh k sthn eurwph. To oatmeals einai dhmhtriaka gia prwino κ meros mias synolikhs diaitas pou thelei kapoios na akolouthhsei. Voithane sthn meiwsh ths xolhsterinhs kai prostateuon apo kardiaka voshmata. Gia tous athlhtes eina xrhsimo gia meiwsh tou topikou lipous tous parexontas  synthetous ydrogonantrakes kai ines pou aporrofounte arga kratwntas stathera k ta epipeda glykozhs sto aima. H geush tous einia ligo periergh alla kalo einai na ta dokimaseis. Twra gia mageirema pou les file jiujitSu den xerw k den exw akousei tipota. Fysika pera apo thn vrwmh an theloume na katanalwsoume ines (20 me 30 gr hmerhsiws) einai k ta parakatw

fasolia, karota, mpizelia,banana.fraoules ktl

----------


## JIssues

Μην αφήνεις να σε μπερδεύουν αγόρι μου. Θυμάσαι το ΚΟΥΑΚΕΡ που έτρωγε η γιαγιά? Ακόμα είναι στο ίδιο ράφι του super market με την ίδια ονομασία και το ίδιο γελοίο λογότυπο με τον ασπρομάλλη κύριο με τα κόκκινα μάγουλα. Διάβασε προσεκτικά τι λέει...oatmeal...voila!

----------


## ice-man

ego xrisimopio oatmeal sto proino mou tora to kalokeri pou prospatho na xaso ligo lipos para ta sinithismena krouasan mpeikon sosta ayga ktl pou troo otan kano ongo. opos kai na exi para to ti lene para poli me 1,5 scoop proteinis sokolatas kai 1-2 weetabix ginonde para polli eygesta toulaxisto gia ta dika mou gousta.

gasturb13 apo mia ereyna pou ekana sto http://www.glycemicindex.com/ to oatmeal den exi kai doso xamilo glikemiko dikti opos les.

----------


## Gasturb

> ego xrisimopio oatmeal sto proino mou tora to kalokeri pou prospatho na xaso ligo lipos para ta sinithismena krouasan mpeikon sosta ayga ktl pou troo otan kano ongo. opos kai na exi para to ti lene para poli me 1,5 scoop proteinis sokolatas kai 1-2 weetabix ginonde para polli eygesta toulaxisto gia ta dika mou gousta.
> 
> gasturb13 apo mia ereyna pou ekana sto http://www.glycemicindex.com/ to oatmeal den exi kai doso xamilo glikemiko dikti opos les.


Iceman tha grapsw ena arthro sxetika me ton glykaimiko deikth opote meine syntonismenos

----------


## jiujitSu

Eyxaristw paidia gia tis apanthseis.Na rwthsw kai kati allo sxetika me to oatmeal.Sthn ellada mporw na brw oatmeal kai se ti morfh ? aleyrh, mpiskota, dhmhtriaka .... ? 
Sthn thesh tou oatmeal egw xrhsimopoiw rebi8ia toso kairo akomi kai sto prwino hehe.Exoun xamhlo glykaimiko deikth alla exoun arketa lipara bebaia.

To prwino mou se fash diaitas apoteleite apo 100gr(zygismena abrasta) rebi8ia kai 2 scoop prwteinhs kai kanena koutalaki ladi psariou.Einai kapou sta 60gr Ydatan8rakes 60-70gr prwteinh kai kamia 15gr lipara.

----------


## Nick3

Φίλε νιφάδες είναι.Εκει που είναι τα κορν φλέικς στο σουπερ μαρκετ έχει σακουλάκια με βρώμη.Το κουτί είναι ακριβό!  :01. Sad:

----------


## Gasturb

> Eyxaristw paidia gia tis apanthseis.Na rwthsw kai kati allo sxetika me to oatmeal.Sthn ellada mporw na brw oatmeal kai se ti morfh ? aleyrh, mpiskota, dhmhtriaka .... ? 
> Sthn thesh tou oatmeal egw xrhsimopoiw rebi8ia toso kairo akomi kai sto prwino hehe.Exoun xamhlo glykaimiko deikth alla exoun arketa lipara bebaia.
> 
> To prwino mou se fash diaitas apoteleite apo 100gr(zygismena abrasta) rebi8ia kai 2 scoop prwteinhs kai kanena koutalaki ladi psariou.Einai kapou sta 60gr Ydatan8rakes 60-70gr prwteinh kai kamia 15gr lipara.


an ennoeis 2 scoops prwteinh apo thn mezoura tou koutiou tsekare oti den einia 60 grammaria katharh prwteinh alla konta sta 45. Alla den xreiazete toso poly konta sta 30 gr katharh prwteinh (1.5 scoop) einai arketh. H kalyterh lysh gia prwino me xamhlo GI einia ta bran dhmhtriaka**. Twra se ti morfh yparxoun ta oats den xerw gia ellada. Na prosexeis k posa grammaria ydatanthrakwn perneis giati h ypervolikh posothta ginetai lipos. Konta 4 gr ydatathrakes ana kilo swmatos. Kai fysika ta lipara sou maximum times : koresmena 20 gr genika lipara 80 gr


**Food Glycemic Score 

BREAKFAST CEREALS   
All-Bran 40  
Oatmeal 60  
Muesli 60  
Honeysmacks 60  
Cornflakes 76

----------


## jiujitSu

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο jiujitSu
> 
> Eyxaristw paidia gia tis apanthseis.Na rwthsw kai kati allo sxetika me to oatmeal.Sthn ellada mporw na brw oatmeal kai se ti morfh ? aleyrh, mpiskota, dhmhtriaka .... ? 
> Sthn thesh tou oatmeal egw xrhsimopoiw rebi8ia toso kairo akomi kai sto prwino hehe.Exoun xamhlo glykaimiko deikth alla exoun arketa lipara bebaia.
> 
> To prwino mou se fash diaitas apoteleite apo 100gr(zygismena abrasta) rebi8ia kai 2 scoop prwteinhs kai kanena koutalaki ladi psariou.Einai kapou sta 60gr Ydatan8rakes 60-70gr prwteinh kai kamia 15gr lipara.
> 
> 
> an ennoeis 2 scoops prwteinh apo thn mezoura tou koutiou tsekare oti den einia 60 grammaria katharh prwteinh alla konta sta 45. Alla den xreiazete toso poly konta sta 30 gr katharh prwteinh (1.5 scoop) einai arketh. H kalyterh lysh gia prwino me xamhlo GI einia ta bran dhmhtriaka. Twra se ti morfh yparxoun ta oats den xerw gia ellada. Na prosexeis k posa grammaria ydatanthrakwn perneis giati h ypervolikh posothta ginetai lipos. Konta 4 gr ydatathrakes ana kilo swmatos. Kai fysika ta lipara sou maximum times : koresmena 20 gr genika lipara 80 gr


File gasturb13 sto kouti grafei 1 scoop einai 28gr prwteinhs.Epishs pros8esa kai thn prwteinh apo ta rebi8ia sto synolo  :01. Wink:  . Nai se fash diaitas eimai gyro sta 4-5gr/kg ydatan8rakes aplws koitaw na pairnw tous amylwdeis sthn arxh ths meras kai na to gyrnaw stous inwdeis to brady(opws fakes,mprokolo ktl).Oson afora ta lipara menw panta katw apo 100gr thn mera kai pros to telos tis grammwshs paw mexri kai 30-40gr lipara.Paliotera pou dokimasa na kopsw me diaita typou atkins htan KATASTROFH.

Nick3 thanks gia thn plhroforia.Tha to psaksw otan paw sto soupermarket na dw ti paizei.

*KeeP it SimpLe and HarDcoRe 
GREECE DEC@-LaNd !*

----------


## Gasturb

> File gasturb13 sto kouti grafei 1 scoop einai 28gr prwteinhs.[/b]


1 scoop 28 gr prwteinh? Ti prwteinh perneis??

H diaita Atkins einai mia apotyxia me mh monima apotelesmata opws to eipes k na apofeugeute kalytera.

----------


## EvanGR

Η Βρώμη (oats) είναι ίσως το πιο δημοφιλές δημητριακό (και πηγή υδατανθράκων) για αθλητές και bodybuilders, σε  άρθρα που διαβάζω απο το εξωτερικό. Εδώ στην Ελλάδα τι παίζει;

Την χρησιμοποιείτε εσεις; Πόσο την αγοράζετε, σε ποιά μορφή, και την βρίσκετε εύκολα;

Η αγαπημένη σας συνταγή;

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## billys15

Εγω την παιρνω απο τον Μασουτη (super-market).Εχει γυρω στα 2-2.5 ευρω.Η συνταγη μου ειναι απλη.Στο πιατο με γαλα και σκονη κακαο   :01. Wink:

----------


## Nick3

Έχει σε σούπερ μάρκετ γύρω στο 1.20 ευρώ το σακουλάκι.Είναι νιφάδες.
Η συνταγή μου είναι απλή :
Βάζεις μια ποσότητα βρώμης ας πουμε 150 γρ σε ένα μπωλ.Μετά προσθέτεις νερό ίσα-ίσα να τη βρέξεις και να μην είναι ξερή.
Αυτό.Καλή όρεξη.  :01. lol:

----------


## gorilakos

gala,bromi,proteini ligo xtipima sto mikseraki kai pios eide ton kirio kai den ton fobithike.
 :03. Military All OK:

----------


## EvanGR

Νιφάδες βλέπω οι περισσότεροι. Σας δημιουργεί κανένα πρόβλημα στη χώνεψη ή/και αέρια; Εγώ είχα τέτοιο πρόβλημα με νιφάδες + γάλα παλαιότερα και το κοψα.

Αυτές τις μέρες δοκιμάζω με ολόκληρη βρώμη (oat groats) με το φλοιό. Είναι η πιο υγιεινή επιλογή, θέλει όμως βράσιμο κανα 40λεπτο και.... 

Μερικοί προτείνουν ολόκληρη βρώμη την οποία αλέθουμε εμείς όση χρειαζόμαστε εκείνη τη στιγμή (σε κάποιο ηλεκτρικό grinder) και κατ'ευθείαν μέσα στο γάλα/shake, δεν το χω δοκιμάσει ακόμα αυτό αλλά έπεται συνέχεια.

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## muaythaispirit

εγω την περνω οπως ειναι την πετάω σε ένα μπολ και την ανακατεύω με μελι!
δικιά μου συνταγή   :03. Military All OK:

----------


## Sourlas

ΠΑΝΤΑ βρωμη στο πρωινό κυρίως. με νεράκι ή σπανιότερα με whey.και μονο Quaker

----------


## BRaWNy

Κανείς δεν την τρώει με αυγά, ασπράδια?
Εγω την τρώω σε μορφή κρέμας (βραστή) με ασπράδια και αυγά ολόκληρα (ανάλογα) και λίγο νερό.
Κατα καιρούς και σε μορφή κέικ ή σαν πιτάκι στο αντιολλητικό, φυσικά με τα παραπάνω συστατικά (αυγά, ασπράδια) και σταφίδες ή ξερά δαμάσκηνα, κανέλα και που και που μέλι.

Ποτέ με γάλα, κατά την γνώμη μου, αν δεν θέλετε δυσπεψία, αργή απορρόφηση, κατακράτηση υποδορείων υγρών και δυσκολία στην απώλεια λίπους εαν κάνετε δίαιτα.

----------


## TANKARD

100 γρ. βρώμη, 1 μήλο, 1 scoop proteın βανίλια κ 1/2 λίτρο γάλα 1,5% 
-όλα μαζί χτυπημένα στο μπλέντερ για να μπορούμε να το πιούμε εύκολα κ γρήγορα γιατί προσωπικά το πρωί δεν μπορώ να φάω τίποτα ενώ το ρόφημα που προκείπτει κατεβαίνει  :01. Wink:  πανεύκολα κ -σε 45' το πολλή- το'χει αποροφήσει ο οργανισμός....

----------


## everydaypanos

Bliax. Merika themata, opos h gefsi, ine adiapragmatefta. Ego ime tis apopsis oti h gefsi ine poli simadiki oso afstiri kai ean ine h diatrofi.

Etsi, vromi. No way... Protimo to Fruit Muesli.

----------


## EvanGR

panos... Το muesly δεν έχει σαν βάση νιφάδες βρώμης; Άρα τρως βρώμη απλά την προτιμάς με διάφορα extra μέσα.

Μπορείς να πάρεις και νιφάδες και να φτιάξεις μόνος σου το μείγμα με πχ. σταφίδες, κανέλα, κομματάκια φρούτων (φράουλα, μπανάνα), λίγο μέλι, ελάχιστα corn flakes αν θέλεις, τριμμένα καρύδια ή αμύγδαλα κλπ κλπ κλπ Η βρώμη απο μόνη της είναι πολύ καλή σαν βάση για ένα σωρο γεύματα και συνδυασμούς.

----------


## BRaWNy

> 100 γρ. βρώμη, 1 μήλο, 1 scoop proteın βανίλια κ 1/2 λίτρο γάλα 1,5% 
> -όλα μαζί χτυπημένα στο μπλέντερ για να μπορούμε να το πιούμε εύκολα κ γρήγορα γιατί προσωπικά το πρωί δεν μπορώ να φάω τίποτα ενώ το ρόφημα που προκείπτει κατεβαίνει  πανεύκολα κ -σε 45' το πολλή- το'χει αποροφήσει ο οργανισμός....


Eίσαι σίγουρος?
Καταρχην η πέψη αρχίζει 30 λεπτά μετά αφου φάμε και δεύτερον η βρώμη και ειδικά το γάλα αποροφούνται αργά, ειδικά οι πρωτεΐνες του γάλακτος.
Τεσπα, απλά η άποψή μου και αυτό που ξέρω εγώ.

----------


## Sourlas

Βασικα οταν εχω ορεξη - αρκετα συχνα δλδ -  "χτυπαω" τη βρωμη κ 8,10 ασπαδια σε μιξερακι και κατοπιν τα πεταω σε αντικολητικο. Ειναι μια ψιλοπαραλαγη δικια μου στο πιτακι που λεει ο Brawny και ειναι τελειο κατ' εμε το αποτελεσμα. Και αριστο θρεπτικα

----------


## Muscleboss

"Συνταγή", όχι ιδιαίτερη, αλλά του φίλου μου και Πρωταθλητή Ελλάδος του περτώδη Μάκη Μαυροδήμου. Η ακόλουθη:

Σε ένα shaker:

30 γρ πρωτείνη ορού γάλακτος
80-100 γρ νιφάδες βρώμης 
6 βρασμένα ασπράδια ψιλοκομμένα 
1 κρόκος αυγού
+νερό

Μερικοί θα ξινήσουν και θα αναρωτηθούν πως τρώγεται αυτό το πράγμα. Προσωπικά το βρίσκω υπέροχο, το ίδιο και ο "Μr. Πόδια" (Μαυροδήμος)  :01. Wink: 

ΜΒ

----------


## TANKARD

Καταρχήν η γεύση του συγκεκριμένου μείγματος είναι τουλάχιστον ικανοποιητική..
Οσον αφορά την πέψη του, εγώ το χτυπάω1 ώρα πριν το gym k δεν έχω κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα στο να το απορροφήσει ο οργανισμός μου..

----------


## Billy

κάθε πρωί μεσα στα 30 πρώτα λεπτά αφού ξυπνήσω παίρνω το εξής πρωινό:

μισό μπολάκι νυφάδες βρώμη (oats) ανακατεμένες με ένα μικρό φλιτζνι γαλα καί μία κουταλιά (γλυκού) μέλι.

----------


## Billy

> Κανείς δεν την τρώει με αυγά, ασπράδια?
> Εγω την τρώω σε μορφή κρέμας (βραστή) με ασπράδια και αυγά ολόκληρα (ανάλογα) και λίγο νερό.
> Κατα καιρούς και σε μορφή κέικ ή σαν πιτάκι στο αντιολλητικό, φυσικά με τα παραπάνω συστατικά (αυγά, ασπράδια) και σταφίδες ή ξερά δαμάσκηνα, κανέλα και που και που μέλι.
> 
> Ποτέ με γάλα, κατά την γνώμη μου, αν δεν θέλετε δυσπεψία, αργή απορρόφηση, κατακράτηση υποδορείων υγρών και δυσκολία στην απώλεια λίπους εαν κάνετε δίαιτα.


το ότι δημιουργεί δυσκολία στην απώλεια λίπους που το στηρίζεις;
το έχεις διαβάσει;
υπάρχει κάποια επιστημονική εξήγηση;

----------


## BRaWNy

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο BRaWNy
> 
> Κανείς δεν την τρώει με αυγά, ασπράδια?
> Εγω την τρώω σε μορφή κρέμας (βραστή) με ασπράδια και αυγά ολόκληρα (ανάλογα) και λίγο νερό.
> Κατα καιρούς και σε μορφή κέικ ή σαν πιτάκι στο αντιολλητικό, φυσικά με τα παραπάνω συστατικά (αυγά, ασπράδια) και σταφίδες ή ξερά δαμάσκηνα, κανέλα και που και που μέλι.
> 
> Ποτέ με γάλα, κατά την γνώμη μου, αν δεν θέλετε δυσπεψία, αργή απορρόφηση, κατακράτηση υποδορείων υγρών και δυσκολία στην απώλεια λίπους εαν κάνετε δίαιτα.
> 
> 
> ...


Το στηρίζω σε προσωπική εμπειρία, αλλά και γενικά στην πέιρα που έχω και απο περιπτώσεις άλλων.
Δεν χρειάζεται να τα διαβάζει κανείς, ούτε να ψάχνει για επιστημονική εξήγηση.
Η εξήγηση είναι απλά εξήγηση, δεν βοηθάει στο να πραγματοποιείς στόχους.
Ο πειραματισμός απο την άλλη, βοηθάει.
Ειδικά βοηθάει, στο να βρεις πως να πραγματοποιείς στόχους.

Π.χ.αν πάρεις ένα σφυρί και χτυπήσεις δυνατά το κεφάλι σου, ξέρεις και νοιώθεις ότι πονάει.
Αν χτυπήσεις με λίγη δύναμη ξέρεις και νοιώθεις ότι πονάει λιγότερο απο ότι εαν χτυπήσεις με μεγάλη δύναμη.
Τωρα, την επιστημονική εξήγηση για αυτό, είτε την ξέρεις είτε όχι, δεν έχει και τόση μεγάλη σημασία.
Φαντάζομαι καταλαβαίνεις με ποιά έννοια το λέω.

----------


## Billy

BRaWNy,

υπαρχουν πολλοί ανθρωποι που έχουν ευαισθησία στο γαλα, τους δημιουργεί φουσκώματα στο στομάχι καί δυσπεψία κλπ.

εμένα το γαλα δεν μου δημιουργεί κανενα από αυτά τα συμπτώματα αλλά με ανησυχεί αυτό που είπες σχετικά με την κατακράτηση υποδορείων υγρών και δυσκολία στην απώλεια λίπους, γιατί κανένας μας δεν επιθυμει την παρουσία πλεονάζοντος λιπους στο σωματου.
Αν θέλεις κάνε κάποιο συγκεκριμένο σχόλιο επ'αυτού του θέματος.

----------


## billys15

BRaWNy θελεις να πεις οτι αν δεν χρησιμοποιουμε νερο για το φαγωμα της βρωμης και χρησιμοποιυμε γαλα,εστω και 0%,θα δημιουργησει  *σοβαρα* εμποδια στην καυση λιπους σε περιοδο διαιτας ή θα μας δυσκολεψει ελαχιστα;

----------


## BRaWNy

> BRaWNy,
> 
> υπαρχουν πολλοί ανθρωποι που έχουν ευαισθησία στο γαλα, τους δημιουργεί φουσκώματα στο στομάχι καί δυσπεψία κλπ.
> 
> εμένα το γαλα δεν μου δημιουργεί κανενα από αυτά τα συμπτώματα αλλά με ανησυχεί αυτό που είπες σχετικά με την κατακράτηση υποδορείων υγρών και δυσκολία στην απώλεια λίπους, γιατί κανένας μας δεν επιθυμει την παρουσία πλεονάζοντος λιπους στο σωματου.
> Αν θέλεις κάνε κάποιο συγκεκριμένο σχόλιο επ'αυτού του θέματος.


Τι σχόλιο να κάνω, είπα παραπάνω αυτά που είχα να πώ.
Κάνε ένα πείραμα, κόψε εντελώς τα γαλακτοκομικά και τα φρούτα (εκτός απο ξερά δαμάσκηνα), τρωγε όλη μέρα ρύζι μπασμάτι (μοιρασμένο ανάλογα) με στήθος πουλερικών και το πρωί λίγη βρώμη με ασπράδια και ξερά δαμάσκηνα.
Έχε και μερικά λαχανικά στο μενού, μαζί με λίγο λάδι (ελαιόλαδο, σουσαμέλαιο και λινέλαιο).
Πρόσθεσε απο συμπληρώματα, ταμπλέτες Ωμέγα-3 (εκτός κι αν έχεις λινέλαιο στο μενού) και γύρω στα 2-3γρ Βιταμίνη C (.χ. αναβράζουσες Cal-C-Vita, που περιέχουν και ασβέστιο και σύμπλεγμα Β).
Έχε και μια πολυβιταμίνη/μέρα.
Επίσης εαν θες έχε και μια whey καθαρή για μετά την προπόνηση με λίγη δεξτρόζη.
Έχε το αλάτι σου σε νορμάλ επίπεδα, καλύτερα φρόντιζε να παίρνεις πριν και μετά την προπόνηση.
Βάλε και σιγά σιγά 2-4 φορές/εβδομάδα αεροβική μέτριας έντασης (30-50 λεπτά) στπ πρόγραμμά σου.
Κάνε αυτό για λίγο καιρό και παρατήρησε τι θα συμβεί.

Θα δεις ότι θα χάνεις λίπος αλλά και υποδόρεια νερά.
Βέβαια το τί αποτέλεσμα θα πετύχεις στην εμφάνισή σου, εξαρτάται και απο το επίπεδο που βρίσκεσαι κι αν είσαι έτοιμος να κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο.
Αν π.χ. τα μυικά σου κιλά είναι χαμηλά, θα χάσεις μεν λίπος και νερά, αλλά θα φαίνεσαι και smooth (δεν θα έχεις σκληράδα), γιατί όσο να'ναι θα χάσεις και μυς.
Επίσης, αν δεν έχεις μυικό επίπεδο, δεν θα μπορεί να υπάρχει και αρκετός προσδιορισμός, ωστε να φαίνεσαι και καλύτερα γραμμωμένος.

Απο την άλλη, αν το παραπάνω το χρησιμοποιήσεις για όγκο και όχι για να χάσεις λίπος κ.λ.π., έχοντας δηλαδή πολλές θερμίδες, θα δεις πάλι σημαντικότατη διαφορά.
Και θα ογκώνεσαι και θα φαίνεσαι πιό καθαρός.

Αν θες δοκιμάζεις, αν θες μένεις με αυτά που κάνεις και ίσως δεν μάθεις ποτέ τι θα μπορούσες να δεις πάνω με αυτό.

----------


## BRaWNy

> BRaWNy θελεις να πεις οτι αν δεν χρησιμοποιουμε νερο για το φαγωμα της βρωμης και χρησιμοποιυμε γαλα,εστω και 0%,θα δημιουργησει  *σοβαρα* εμποδια στην καυση λιπους σε περιοδο διαιτας ή θα μας δυσκολεψει ελαχιστα;


Όχι, δεν θέλω να πω αυτό.

Αν θες να γραμμώσεις, ξέχνα τα γαλακτοκομικά.

Αυτη ειναι η άποψή μου.

Μην ξεχνάς όμως ότι για να γραμμώσεις, δεν είναι απαραίτητη μόνο η διατροφή και ότι έχει σχέση με αυτήν, αλλά όπως έχω ξαναπεί και σε άλλο τόπικ, κι άλλοι παράγοντες, όπως π.χ. το επίπεδο που βρίσκεσαι κ.λ.π.

----------


## Sourlas

Είναι γνωστό παιδια οτι γαλακτοκομικά και γράμμωση ΔΕΝ συνυπάρχουν. Προσωπικά δε μου πολυαρέσει πλέον το γάλα και λείπει σχεδόν τελείως απο το μενού μου.Δεν μου λείπουν τα θρεπτικά του συστατικά καθόλου.

----------


## Billy

BRaWNy

σ'ευχαριστώ για την λεπτομερή απαντηση σου.

Αυτό το "ρύζι μπασμάτι" τί είναι; που μπορώ να το βρώ;
επίσης δεξτρόζη που πουλάνε;

εγώ βασικά όπως έχω πεί καί σε άλλο τοπικ δεν είμαι bodybuilder αλλά επσιδη κάνω διάφορα αθληματα θέλω να έχω ένα καλό σωμα με γράμμωση αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι πρέπει να απαλλαγώ από κάποια παχάκια, όχι πολλά αλλά με χαλάνε.
Ισως όμως σε κανα 2 μήνες μπώ καί σε πρόγραμμα για να αυξησω την μυική μάζα

----------


## BRaWNy

Ρυζι μπασμάτι έχει στα σουπερμάρκετς, όσο για δεξτρόζη θα σου πουν τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά.

----------


## Sourlas

Δεξτροζη σε ΟΛΑ τα φαρμακεια.Αν δεν εχουν παραγγελνουν. 4,30 με 4,70 το κιλο. Σε ένα διαφανές κουτί

----------


## billys15

Απλα να πω οτι η συσκευασια της δεξτροζης δεν ειναι απαραιτητα σε διαφανες κουτι οπως λεει ο sourlas.Εγω πηρα σε ασπρο κουτακι,αλλα υπαρχει και σε βαζο κτλ κτλ

----------


## Billy

ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφοριες,

Σημερα αγορασα ρυζι Μπασματι καί το έφαγα με στηθος κοτοπουλο, καλό φαίνεται.
Το ρυζι εχει 349 θερμιδες/100γρ.
Εβρασα 250γρ αλλα νομιζω ότι αρκεί για 2 μερες.
Επίσης αγόρασα ξηρα δαμασκηνα. Πόσα πρέπει να τρώω, μεχρι στιγμης εφαγα 6. 
Επίσης σημερα το πρωι πήρα την βρώμη χωρίς γαλα αλλα με νερό καί μία κουταλια μελι.
Να σας πώ την αλήθεια έχει καλυτερη γευση χωρις γαλα.

Το πρόβλημα μου είναι το βραδυ, αν δεν πάρω την whey με γαλα τοτε θα πεινασω μεχρι το πρωι, μου συνέβει χθες.
Τι να κανω;
Αν κρατησω το γάλα μονο για το βραδυ μαζί με την whey λετε να χαλασει η δίαιτα;
Καμμια καλή ιδεα για βραδινο έχει κανείς; Εκτός από casein την οποία την ξερω ήδη.

----------


## TANKARD

Δεξτροζη σε ΟΛΑ τα φαρμακεια.Αν δεν εχουν παραγγελνουν. 4,30 με 4,70 το κιλο. Σε ένα διαφανές κουτί

μόλις πήρα δεξτρόζη από φαρμακειο κ τη πλήρωσα 5 ευρώ το μισό κιλό....Μήπως μέπιασε κορόιδο  :01. Confused:   Από το store μπορώ να παραγγείλω, κ σε ποιά τιμή? κ για μαλτοδεξτρίνη μου είπε -ο φαρμακοποιός- ότι δεν αξίζει κ μόνο η δεξτρόζη φτάνει...

----------


## billys15

Tankard το καταστημα εχει μαλτο 1.5 κιλο 15.90 ευρω.Νομιζω ειναι μια καλη τιμη

----------


## Billy

Εχει δοκιμάσει κανεις να φάει Βρωμη με Χυμό Πορτοκάλι καί Μελι;
Μεχρι στιγμης χρησιμοποιώ Νερό αντι για Χυμό αλλά σκέφτομαι να το γυρίσω στον Χυμό για να παίρνω καί λιγο βιταμινη C πρωϊ-πρωϊ.

----------


## Theristis

Όχι μην το κάνεις ο χυμός καθυστερεί την πέψη όπως και το γάλα γι αυτό και εγώ σταματησα να το τρώω με γάλα και το φτιάχνω με αυγά σε μορφή πιτάκι βάζω και μια κουταλιά του γλυκού μέλι.Αυτή είναι μια πολύ ωραία συνταγή απο τον φίλο μας Brawny.  :01. Wink:

----------


## Billy

για πες την συνταγή στα γρηγορα

----------


## Theristis

Εγώ χτυπάω για 50γρ. Quaker 2 ασπράδια αυγών με μπλέντερ μετά ρίχνω λίγο κανέλα και μετά τα 50 γρ. βρώμης και τα ξαναχτυπάω σε μπλέντερ μέχρι να γίνει πυχτό μετά το βάζω στο ψυγείο μέχρι την άλλη μέρα το πρωί και το ρίχνω σε αντικολλητικό τηγάνι μέχρι να κοκκινίσει και είναι έτοιμο.

----------


## wolf

> Είναι γνωστό παιδια οτι γαλακτοκομικά και γράμμωση ΔΕΝ συνυπάρχουν. Προσωπικά δε μου πολυαρέσει πλέον το γάλα και λείπει σχεδόν τελείως απο το μενού μου.Δεν μου λείπουν τα θρεπτικά του συστατικά καθόλου.


Εντελως ελλειψη απο γαλακτομικα την θεωρω ψιλουπερβολή για καποιον μη-επαγγελματια...
Λενε πως απλα "πετσωνεις",δεν γραμμωνεις για να πας για αγωνες.
Ειμαι της αποψης να παιρνουμε πρωτεινη απο ολες τις πηγες της:
Γαλακτομικα,Κρεας,Αυγο,Ψαρι κ Whey Συμπληρωματα εννοειται..





> .... κ για μαλτοδεξτρίνη μου είπε -ο φαρμακοποιός- ότι δεν αξίζει κ μόνο η δεξτρόζη φτάνει...


Νομίζω ειναι λιγο διαφορετικα τα δυο...Και τα δυο ειναι για καλυτερη απορροφηση κρεατινης,πρωτεινης κ αλλων συμπληρωματων αλλα η μάλτο ειναι οταν θες να παρεις περισσοτερο ογκο.




> ...Αν κρατησω το γάλα μονο για το βραδυ μαζί με την whey λετε να χαλασει η δίαιτα;
> Καμμια καλή ιδεα για βραδινο έχει κανείς; Εκτός από casein την οποία την ξερω ήδη.


Βρασε μια τετράδα αυγα(ασπράδια) κ αν πινας κι αλλο μια μπανανα...Λιγο cotagge ειναι μια εναλλακτικη λυση...Δεν ξερω εγω καμια φορα χτυπάω κ ενα γιαουρτι Nounou Υοτοpia 1,5%,ειδικα αυτο με γευση μπισκότο ......!

----------


## makantonio

Γεια σας παιδιά.
Έχω διαβάσει πολλές φορές οτι η βρώμη αποτελεί πολύ καλή διατροφή για λήψη υδατάνθρακα. Στα 100γρ έχει 11γρ πρωτεϊνη, 62γρ υδατάνθρακες,  
8γρ λίπη.

Πόση όμως ποσότητα είναι επιτρεπτή για καθημερινή κατανάλωση?
Για παράδειγμα εγώ που θέλω άυξηση όγκου μπορώ να καταναλώνω καθημερινά ας πούμε 400γρ ?

----------


## vagg

αναλογα τα κιλα σου το υψος σου την ηλικια σου και τον τροπο γυμναστικησ σου...  :01. ROFL:

----------


## pikolo

κοιτα συνηθως μπαινει στο πρωινο!Δεν εχει πολλα σακχαρα και εχει και ινες.(τωρα για πρωι οι ινες δεν βοηθανε ιδιεταιαρα αλλα οκ) υπολογισε θερμιδες συντηρησεις,μετα ποσους ιδατανθρακες θελεις,και μετα απλα προσαρμοσε την στους υδατανθρακες που αποτελουν το πρωινο σου.  :01. Smile:

----------


## makantonio

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας!

Είμαι 70 κιλά και έχω διαβάσει και υπολογίσει οτι για όγκο χρειάζομαι καθημερινά 3340 θερμίδες 
(503 γρ υδατ. - 175 γρ πρωτ. - 70 γρ λ.).
Άρα με 400γρ/ημέρα βρώμη εξασφαλίζω 
248 γρ υδατ. - 66γρ πρωτ. - 32 γρ λ.

Εμένω στην βρώμη διότι την αλέθω και με νερό ή γάλα μπορώ να την καταναλώσω πολύ εύκολα.

----------


## pikolo

Άρα με 400γρ/ημέρα βρώμη εξασφαλίζω
248 γρ υδατ. - 66γρ πρωτ. - 32 γρ λ.
??????????????????????????????????


ε?καταρχασ οχι τοσο πολυ βρωμη τι εισαι mr o?  :01. Cursing:    ποσα γευματα την μερα?διαιρεισ τοιν υδατανθρακα δια τα γευματα π εχεις την μερα και βρισκεις ποσο θες..αντε το πρωι να βαλεις λιγο μερισσοτερο υδατανθρακα και τις ωρες πριν και μετα την προπονηση και να μη βαλεις στο τελευταιο σ γευμα ...επισεις η πρωτεινη π περνεις απο την brvmh δεν ειναι μεγαλης βιολογικης αξιας γιατι εχει ελειψη σε βασικα αμινοξεα αρα μη την μετρασ να μετρασ πρωτεινη απο ζωικη προελευση...

----------


## skrwz21

εννοειται με παγωμενο γαλα.. και λιγα κορνφλειξ μεσα για να σπαζει γευση + 1 κουταλι μελι !  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## psv

Ρε παιδια,ιδεα μου ειναι οι οι θερμιδες του ειναι απιστευτα πολλες???  :01. Confused:

----------


## peris

> Ρε παιδια,ιδεα μου ειναι οι οι θερμιδες του ειναι απιστευτα πολλες???


+1 στα 70 κιλα 3340  :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   εκτος αν δουλευει οικοδομη και κανει και αλλη δουλεια καπακι  :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:

----------


## Exci

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο psv
> 
> Ρε παιδια,ιδεα μου ειναι οι οι θερμιδες του ειναι απιστευτα πολλες??? 
> 
> 
> +1 στα 70 κιλα 3340     εκτος αν δουλευει οικοδομη και κανει και αλλη δουλεια καπακι


 +1   :01. Confused:

----------


## psv

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο psv
> 
> Ρε παιδια,ιδεα μου ειναι οι οι θερμιδες του ειναι απιστευτα πολλες??? 
> 
> 
> +1 στα 70 κιλα 3340    *εκτος αν χτιζει μονος του οικοδομη* και κανει και αλλη δουλεια καπακι


+100000000000000000000

----------


## peris

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο peris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικό μήνυμα απο psv
> 
> ...


  :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. Shifty:

----------


## makantonio

Παιδιά τις θερμίδες τις έβγαλα από ένα άρθρο που διάβασα.
Πόσες πιστεύετε εσείς οτι χρειάζεται για όγκο? Θέλω να φτάσω τα 80 κιλά. Τώρα είμαι 70 κιλά, γύρω στο 1.75 και από δραστηριότητες μόνο γυμναστήριο.

----------


## Muscleboss

αν τις θερμίδες τις παίρνεις από σωστά γεύματα είναι οκ.

από τις περισότερες θερμίδες στον όγκο δεν έχασε κανένας, από τις λιόγτερες έχασε.  :01. Smile:  

ΜΒ

----------


## Piratis

> Παιδιά τις θερμίδες τις έβγαλα από ένα άρθρο που διάβασα.
> Πόσες πιστεύετε εσείς οτι χρειάζεται για όγκο? Θέλω να φτάσω τα 80 κιλά. Τώρα είμαι 70 κιλά, γύρω στο 1.75 και από δραστηριότητες μόνο γυμναστήριο.


εξαρταται φιλε απο τον σωματοτυπο σου μεταβολισμο κ.λ.π.

αν οι θερμιδες π.χ συντηρησης σου ειναι 2.800 και ειπες να τις κανεις 3.340 για να δεις πως θα αντιδρασει ο οργανισμος σου καλα εκανες , απο εκει και περα βλεπωντας και κανωντας.

οπως ειπε και ο MB  το παραπανω δεν βλαπτει ειδικα οταν θελει καποιος να παρει κιλα.

----------


## makantonio

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τις απαντήσεις.
Τα τελευταία 5-6 χρόνια ήμουν μέχρι και 66 κιλά maximum, αλλά τους τελευταίους μήνες έχω σταθεροποιηθεί στα 70.
Απλά ήθελα να ξέρω αν μεγάλη ποσότητα βρώμης βοηθάει και αφού λέτε οτι στον όγκο παραπάνω θερμίδες δεν βλάπτουν, τότε οκ!

----------


## Antonio

Καλο είναι η όποια αυξομείωση θερμίδων να γινεται σταδιακαα.

----------


## KATERINI 144

ρε Antonio που εξαφανιστηκες εσυ?!  :02. Smash:

----------


## Antonio

εδώ είμαι.Απλά μασάω περισσότερο!  :08. Food:

----------


## Gasturb

> Απλά ήθελα να ξέρω αν μεγάλη ποσότητα βρώμης βοηθάει και αφού λέτε οτι στον όγκο παραπάνω θερμίδες δεν βλάπτουν, τότε οκ!


Πιστευω 80 με 100 γρ βρωμη να εισαι μια χαρα. Τωρα για τα corn flakes καλυτερα οχι παρολο που στην αρχη θα σου κακοφανει..

----------


## Vg1

h brwmh 8eoreite standar  gia proino parola ata den ine oti kalytero.

eixa kapote diabasei se ena a8ro ena poly kalou proponhth , tou Charles Poliquin oti h bromh idika se periodous gramoshs prpeie na apofefgete giati exei tromera megalo glykaimiko fortio.

Logiko ine mia trofh me peripou 60 glykaimiko fortio ( exartate  th syskeuasia) na mhn ine oti kalytero kai iparxoun elaxistoi an8ropoi ply8hsmiaka pou mporoun na katanalonun trofes toso glykaimika isxyres kai na mh 8olonun ( opws oi asiatikoi px logo it exoun sthn diatrofh tous ydatan8rakes ws kai 10,000 prhn).

Telionontas , mias kai anaferese se  diatrofh ogou ine ok apla mh to parakaneis - 400g apo brwmh lol paraine polla

----------


## tezaman

αν θέλεις μικρότερο γλυκαιμικό φορτίο κατανάλωσε λιγότερη ποσότητα βρόμης

----------


## vagg

49 εχει ρε παιδια...πολυ σας φαινετε;;;
αμα δεν σου κανει και η βρωμη ε αυτοκτονα...αχαχχαχαχα
οχι εσυ φιλε γενικα το λεω,μην παρεξηγηθω

----------


## Jud0ka

πως ειναι καλιτερα να τρως την βρωμη?με γαλα η με νερο?

----------


## -beba-

> πως ειναι καλιτερα να τρως την βρωμη?με γαλα η με νερο?


Με νερό είναι πολύ άνοστη (ξενερώνεις τελείως), με γάλα είναι πολύ καλή ειδικά αν την αφήσεις να μουλιάσει λίγο σε χλιαρό γάλα. 
Με πρωτείνη βέβαια είναι τέλεια.
Μπορείς επίσης να την αλέσεις στο μπλέντερ και να γίνει σαν σκόνη.

----------


## Jud0ka

> Με νερό είναι πολύ άνοστη (ξενερώνεις τελείως), με γάλα είναι πολύ καλή ειδικά αν την αφήσεις να μουλιάσει λίγο σε χλιαρό γάλα. 
> Με πρωτείνη βέβαια είναι τέλεια.
> Μπορείς επίσης να την αλέσεις στο μπλέντερ και να γίνει σαν σκόνη.


εγω μολις δοκιμασα με γαλα...εβαλα 250μλ γαλα και μια κουπα βρωμη οχι γεματι πρπ 80-90γρ καλα ειναι?επισης ετσι δεν μ αρεσε ιδιαιτερα και επειχηρησα να ριξω λιγο πρωτεινη...την ελαχιστη π εριξα εφτιαξε η γευση...τωρα να πινω την πρωτεινη ξεχωριστα η να ριχνω 2 scoop μεσα και να τα ανακατευω?

----------


## Machiavelli

Η βρώμη στο blender, μετά στο shaker με πρωτεΐνη, γευστικότατο (καλύτερα από σκέτη πρωτεΐνη).

----------


## Jud0ka

> Η βρώμη στο blender, μετά στο shaker με πρωτεΐνη, γευστικότατο (καλύτερα από σκέτη πρωτεΐνη).


ναι οντως γιατι η myofusion εχει και αυτη την φαρμακευτικη γευση και σ μαμαει τα πεταλα^^ εγω π δεν εχω shaker  να το κανω στο μιχερ? :02. Shock: xD

----------


## Machiavelli

Καν' το στο mixer αν κάνεις όγκο χτύπα και καμιά μπανάνα μέσα, πολύ καλό. Ωστόσο πως γίνεται να μην έχεις shaker; Μετά την προπόνηση σε τι την πίνεις την πρωτεΐνη;

----------


## Jud0ka

> Καν' το στο mixer αν κάνεις όγκο χτύπα και καμιά μπανάνα μέσα, πολύ καλό. Ωστόσο πως γίνεται να μην έχεις shaker; Μετά την προπόνηση σε τι την πίνεις την πρωτεΐνη;


γραμμωση κανω...και βσκ η βρωμη δεν ειναι για ογκο η κανω λαθος?γτ κατι τετοια διαβασα...κατσε το σεικερ ειναι αυτο π το χτιπας με το χερι  :01. Razz: ?

----------


## Machiavelli

Για όλα είναι, όλα τα φαγητά που προτείνονται, οι ποσότητες αλλάζουν. Ναι αυτό είναι το shaker.

----------


## No Cash

:01. ROFL:  

τρελε shaker ναι ειναι αυτο που το χτυπας στο χερι....

παρε εναν αναδευτηρα για καφε.....  σε 4 δευτερα ειναι κομπλε..  :01. Wink: 


εμενα η βρωμη ακομη και μεσα στην πρωτεινη με χαλαει...  και την εχω αλεσει βεβαια σε blender....  ξερναω...!  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Jud0ka

> Για όλα είναι, όλα τα φαγητά που προτείνονται, οι ποσότητες αλλάζουν. Ναι αυτό είναι το shaker.


χαχα  τοτε εχω  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Qlim4X

Το καλητερο πρωινο αρκι να το συνηθισεις

1 scoop way
3 Κουταλιες βρομη
150ml 1.5% milk

----------


## Jud0ka

> Το καλητερο πρωινο αρκι να το συνηθισεις
> 
> 1 scoop way
> 3 Κουταλιες βρομη
> 150ml 1.5% milk


με 150μλ θα ανακατευτει ρε?

----------


## Qlim4X

> με 150μλ θα ανακατευτει ρε?


με 200 ειναι αρκετα νερουλο στο στιλ το πινεις σαν ροφημα

μου αρεσυ να μασουλαω και λιγουλακι  :01. Wink:

----------


## Jud0ka

> με 200 ειναι αρκετα νερουλο στο στιλ το πινεις σαν ροφημα
> 
> μου αρεσυ να μασουλαω και λιγουλακι


αχα ty για την πληροφορια...θα το δοκιμασω αυριο το πρωι...να σε ρωτησω ειναι καλο για την γραμμωση μ?η βοηθαει περισοτερο σε ογκο=/?

----------


## Littlejohn

Γιατί βάζετε τόσο γάλα ή νερό μέσα στη βρώμη? Χαλάτε όλη την γεύση και την αίσθηση όταν το φτιάχνετε τόσο νερουλό το μείγμα...Εγώ την φτιάχνω μέχρι το σημείο να είναι παχύρευστη σαν κρέμα (όλα τα λεφτά)...

Συνταγή που χρησιμοποιώ τελευταία:

50γρ. quaker.
60γρ. γάλα 0%
40γρ. whey ανάμεικτη (20γρ. με γεύση caramel toffee fudge, 20γρ. γεύση milk chocolate).
3 ασπράδια αυγό, χτυπημένα μαρέγκα.

Χτυπάω τα quaker σε μιξεράκι μέχρι να γίνουν αλεύρι και μετά βάζω το γάλα και την whey και ξαναχτυπάω μέχρι να γίνουν κρέμα, ρίχνω μέσα και την μαρέγκα, ανακατώνω με κουτάλι (αλλιώς θα κόψει η μαρέγκα) and that`s it... Τέλειο αποτέλεσμα, τύφλα να έχει η μούς...  :08. Turtle:

----------


## albertob30

> Η βρώμη στο blender, μετά στο shaker με πρωτεΐνη, γευστικότατο (καλύτερα από σκέτη πρωτεΐνη).


μακιαβελλι φριενδ..χαχα

να σου πω ρε .. την βρωμη στο blender σκετη? δλδ χωρις νερο ετσι απλα την χτυπας για να γινει σκονη?? επισης, βρωμη ή κουακερ? τι διαφορα εχει?

----------


## gj

> την βρωμη στο blender σκετη? δλδ χωρις νερο ετσι απλα την χτυπας για να γινει σκονη?? επισης, βρωμη ή κουακερ? τι διαφορα εχει?


Σκετη και γινεται σκονη. μετα ριχνεις οτι αλλο θελεις.
βρωμη και κουακερ ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα.

----------


## Machiavelli

Κι έτσι και αν θες μιας καλύτερη υφή επειδή όπως λέει και ο Littlejohn το πολύ νερό χαλάει τη γεύση και γίνεται νερουλό, βάζεις βρώμη-whey-ΛΙΓΟ νερό στο μπλέντερ, αν έχεις όρεξη. Καλό είναι να κάνουμε καμιά αλλαγή που και που.
Δοκιμάστε κι αυτό που λέει ο Littlejohn, ή με λίγο ζεστό νερό σε αλεσμένη βρώμη γίνεται κάτι σαν ζύμη πηχτό το βάζεις λίγο στο ψυγείο και μετά βάζεις πρωτεΐνη με ελάχιστο νερό και ανακατεύεις μέχρι να μην έχει μείνει άλλη σκόνη πρωτεΐνης, μετά το βάζετε λίγο στην κατάψυξη αν θέλετε, γίνεται σαν κρέμα που τρώγεται πολύ ευχάριστα, ειδικά με την προσθήκη μερικών σταφίδων ή ο,τι εσείς θέλετε.

----------


## albertob30

> Σκετη και γινεται σκονη. μετα ριχνεις οτι αλλο θελεις.
> βρωμη και κουακερ ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα.


ρε μαγκες ναι..αλλα μηπως υπαρχει καμια μαρκα βρωμης που να ειναι ηδη αλεσμενη? και να μην ειναι νυφαδες οπως το κουακερ???

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> ρε μαγκες ναι..αλλα μηπως υπαρχει καμια μαρκα βρωμης που να ειναι ηδη αλεσμενη? και να μην ειναι νυφαδες οπως το κουακερ???


Είχα δει σε ράφι σούπερ μάρκετ αλλά δε θυμάμαι μάρκα γμτ... Πάντως υπάρχουνε, κάμα ψάξεις σε 1-2 αλυσίδες σουπερ μάρκετ θα βρεις. Δεν το είχα πάρει εντέλει γιατί ήτανε ακριβότερο από αυτό που παίρνω συνήθως και λέω, κουλαμάρα έχω?

----------


## Machiavelli

Είναι πιο ακριβή και επιπλέον δεν είναι αρκετά αλεσμένη, για να την πιεις με την whey ας πούμε γιατί είναι χοντρή και κάθεται στον πάτο, το έχω δοκιμάσει. Οπότε δε μας κάνει ούτε αυτή.

----------


## drago

:02. Puke:  :02. Puke:  :02. Puke:  :02. Puke:  :02. Puke:  :02. Puke:  :02. Puke:  :02. Puke:

----------


## Haris Pilton

Εμενα πως μου αρεσει το κουακερ...
Οχι οτι τρελενομαι αλλα δεν με χαλαει κιολας!

----------


## KATERINI 144

παρτε μια συνταγη απο το θειο βανια για να τρώγεται ευχάριστα,

						½ κιλό νιφάδες βρώμης
 250 γρ.μέλι
 1 κ.γ μπέικιν πάουντερ
 100 ml κονιάκ









Η συνταγή της ημέρας: Μπισκοτάκια από νιφάδες βρώμης
 						Από τους Νηστικούς Πράκτορες

----------


## -beba-

> παρτε μια συνταγη απο το θειο βανια για να τρώγεται ευχάριστα,
> 
> 						½ κιλό νιφάδες βρώμης
>  250 γρ.μέλι
>  1 κ.γ μπέικιν πάουντερ
>  100 ml κονιάκ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ευχαριστούμε Φώτη για την συνταγή.
Εγώ βέβαια επειδή δεν τα καταφέρνω με τα πιτάκια και τα μπισκοτάκια γενικά, για να μην σε απογοητεύσω θα πιώ τα 100 ml κονιάκ.  :08. Toast:

----------


## KATERINI 144

κοιτα να μαθεις μπας και σου χρειαστεί αργοτερα μπεμπα, τα ντελιβερι καλα ειναι αλλα δεν αρεσουν σε ολους  :01. Mr. Green: 

τη θα πει καλε δεν τα καταφερνω?! σα να λεμε ενας αντρας δεν μπορει να κοψει ενα ξυλο.......................

το ζευγαρι του μελοντος: ''ο αντρας δεν ξερει να κοψει ενα ξυλο και η γυναικα δεν μπορεί να μαγειρέψει"  μια χαρα παμε.  :02. Shock:

----------


## -beba-

> κοιτα να μαθεις μπας και σου χρειαστεί αργοτερα μπεμπα, τα ντελιβερι καλα ειναι αλλα δεν αρεσουν σε ολους 
> 
> τη θα πει καλε δεν τα καταφερνω?! σα να λεμε ενας αντρας δεν μπορει να κοψει ενα ξυλο.......................
> 
> το ζευγαρι του μελοντος: ''ο αντρας δεν ξερει να κοψει ενα ξυλο και η γυναικα δεν μπορεί να μαγειρέψει"  μια χαρα παμε.


Με παρεξήγησες. Ξέρω να μαγειρευω τα πάντα εκτός από ντολμαδάκια. Δεν ξέρω να φτιάχνω γλυκά και γενικά ότι χρειάζεται να κάνεις και να περιέχει ζύμη και μετά να το ψήνεις. Δεν είναι και τόσο κακό αυτό νομίζω. Εκτός αυτού δεν παραγγέλνω ποτέ από ντιλίβερι εδώ και πολύ καιρό επειδή έχουν γίνει πολλά ατυχήματα στα παιδιά που κάνουν ντιλίβερι με μηχανάκια το φαγητό. Ετσι λοιπόν δηλώνω την αντίθεση μου στο να γίνεται ντιλίβερι το φαγητό και αυτό λέω και σε φίλους μου να κάνουν. Οποιος θέλει φαγητό και δεν θέλει να μαγειρέψει ας τηλεφωνεί στο εστιατόριο να του το ετοιμάσουν και ας πάει να το πάρει. Εγώ τις σπάνιες φορές που τρώω κάτι απέξω αυτό κάνω.

----------


## KATERINI 144

ελα σε πειραζω, εχω διαβασει που λες πως μαγειρεύεις  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## -beba-

> ελα σε πειραζω, εχω διαβασει που λες πως μαγειρεύεις


Bέβαια οφείλω να ομολογήσω πως μπρόκολο έμαθα να βράζω στο φορουμ.
Την πρώτη φορά βέβαια έβαλα τα μπρόκολα μέσα στην κατσαρόλα όπως τα αγόρασα από τοον μανάβη.  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

Περίσευαν από την κατσαρόλα. Αναρωτιόμουν πως τα μαγειρευετε εσείς. Τέλος πάντων τελικά ανέτρεξα σε ποστ της Μαρίας που έλεγε ότι τα κόβουμε σε κομάτια.
 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Littlejohn

Συγνώμη, έβαλες ΟΛΟ το μπρόκολο μέσα στην κατσαρόλα??? 
 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## vAnY

α ρε μπεμπα εχετε πολυ πλακα εσυ κι ο Φωτης !! :01. ROFL:   Μου φτιαχνει τη διαθεση να σας διαβαζω... (ναι σας διαβαζω κι ας μη κανω κομεντ παντα...) Αυτο με το κονιακ πολυ καλο!! :08. Toast: 

Λοιπον στο θεμα μας: Σε οσους αρεσει να τρωνε τη βρωμη σαν τα κορνφλεικς, αντι για γαλα βαζετε τη whey την οποια θαχετε ανακατεψει με παγωμενο νερο (εγω εχω με γευση βανιλια και ειναι μμμμ!!) ριχνετε λιγη κανελλα, τριμμενη καρυδα, και αμα θελετε λιγη γκρανολα (low fat) για να εχει και λιγο τραγανο. Κοβετε και μερικες φραουλιτσες μεσα και γινεται σουπερ ! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## -beba-

> α ρε μπεμπα εχετε πολυ πλακα εσυ κι ο Φωτης !!  Μου φτιαχνει τη διαθεση να σας διαβαζω... (ναι σας διαβαζω κι ας μη κανω κομεντ παντα...) Αυτο με το κονιακ πολυ καλο!!
> 
> Λοιπον στο θεμα μας: Σε οσους αρεσει να τρωνε τη βρωμη σαν τα κορνφλεικς, αντι για γαλα βαζετε τη whey την οποια θαχετε ανακατεψει με παγωμενο νερο (εγω εχω με γευση βανιλια και ειναι μμμμ!!) ριχνετε λιγη κανελλα, τριμμενη καρυδα, και αμα θελετε λιγη γκρανολα (low fat) για να εχει και λιγο τραγανο. Κοβετε και μερικες φραουλιτσες μεσα και γινεται σουπερ !


Μιαμ......μιαμ...........μιαμ....ακούγεται πολύ νόστιμο. Τι είναι όμως η γρανόλα?

----------


## -beba-

> Συγνώμη, έβαλες ΟΛΟ το μπρόκολο μέσα στην κατσαρόλα???


Εεε τι λέω τόση ώρα. Πήγα στο μανάβη πήρα μια σακούλα μπροκολα, έβαλα νερό στην κατσαρόλα και τα έβαλα μέσα όπως ήταν. Μετά πάλευα με μια κουτάλα να τα κάνω να τα σκεπάζει το νερό. Νόμιζα πως είναι σαν τα χόρτα που μόλις τα ρίξεις στο νερό μειώνεται ο ογκος τους. Ηταν πολύ αστείο. :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## vAnY

ειναι ενα μιξ δημητριακων με σταφιδες, βρωμη, ξηρους καρπους...και πολλες μαυρη ζαχαρη η μελι ( η light εκδοχη δεν εχει ζαχαρη ουτε μελι)
Σαν το μουσλι. αλλα η γκρανολα μενει πολυ τραγανο μιγμα διοτι ψινονται στο φουρνο

 :08. Toast:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Μιαμ......μιαμ...........μιαμ....ακούγεται πολύ νόστιμο. Τι είναι όμως η γρανόλα?


επίτηδες δεν το εξηγεί για να κανεις καμια πατατα οπως με το μπρόκολο, πρόσεχε......................

----------


## -beba-

> ειναι ενα μιξ δημητριακων με σταφιδες, βρωμη, ξηρους καρπους...και πολλες μαυρη ζαχαρη η μελι ( η light εκδοχη δεν εχει ζαχαρη ουτε μελι)
> Σαν το μουσλι. αλλα η γκρανολα μενει πολυ τραγανο μιγμα διοτι ψινονται στο φουρνο


Σε ευχαριστώ. Μάλλον δεν θα το δοκιμάσω. Πολλές θερμίδες για μένα. Ισως κάποια Κυριακή όμως.................Μιαμ........μιαμ.............μιαμ

----------


## -beba-

> επίτηδες δεν το εξηγεί για να κανεις καμια πατατα οπως με το μπρόκολο, πρόσεχε......................


 :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank: 

Με κοροϊδευεις εεεεε? Εγώ είχα όμως το θάρρος να ομολογήσω την πατάτα που έκανα.

----------


## vAnY

> Σε ευχαριστώ. Μάλλον δεν θα το δοκιμάσω. Πολλές θερμίδες για μένα. Ισως κάποια Κυριακή όμως.................Μιαμ........μιαμ.............μιαμ


οχι βρε, αναλογως τη ποσοτητα που βαζεις....  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gspyropo

τι uθα προτιμουσατε προτιματε μουσλι ή quaker απο αποψη θερμιδων, γιατι γευστικα το μουσλι ειναι πολυ καλυτερο.......?

----------


## willy

Να συνεχίσω κι εγώ επί του θέματος....   :05. Lift 1 Hand: 

Την βρώμη την τρώω μαζί με γιαούρτι 2% κάθε πρωί !!!   :08. Turtle:  
Μ΄αρέσει πολύ !!! 

Άλλος με γιαούρτι έχει δοκιμάσει?  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kaiowas

> Να συνεχίσω κι εγώ επί του θέματος....  
> 
> Την βρώμη την τρώω μαζί με γιαούρτι 2% κάθε πρωί !!!   
> Μ΄αρέσει πολύ !!! 
> 
> Άλλος με γιαούρτι έχει δοκιμάσει?


Την έχω δοκιμάσει ήταν σαν να την τρώω ωμή, δεν ενθουσιάστηκα ιδιαίτερα :01. ROFL:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Να συνεχίσω κι εγώ επί του θέματος....  
> 
> Την βρώμη την τρώω μαζί με γιαούρτι 2% κάθε πρωί !!!   
> Μ΄αρέσει πολύ !!! 
> 
> Άλλος με γιαούρτι έχει δοκιμάσει?



Με γιαούρτη; Μου ακούγιεται "κάπως"! Να το δοκιμάσουμε, το προτείνεις;;

----------


## vAnY

> Με γιαούρτη; Μου ακούγιεται "κάπως"! Να το δοκιμάσουμε, το προτείνεις;;


ναι βρε, κορνφλεικς η μουσλι με γιαουρτι εχεις φαει?? ε το ιδιο πραγμα ειναι.. 
Γουστα ειναι, εμενα μου αρεσει... :01. Razz:  αλλα επειδη μου πεφτει βαρυ στο στομαχι δεν το πολυ κανω

----------


## Haris Pilton

Εγω τωρα τελευτα με το διαβασμα (  :01. ROFL:  ) ξεχνιεμαι να βρασω πατατα η ρυζι,και βαζω κουακερ,σε ιδια θερμιδικη αναλογια απο το αν εβαζα πατατα.Εχει μεγαλη διαφορα;

Μηπως θα επρεπε να εξεταζω τα γρ υδατ,αντι των θερμιδων;Πιο λογικο μου ακουγεται,μλν πατατα εκανα και ας μην την εβρασα  :01. ROFL:

----------


## toubanix

Επειδή εγω δεν μπορώ καθόλου μα καθόλου να ανεχτώ τη βρώμη το πρωί που ξυπνάω,τι θα λέγατε για αυτο:

----------


## KATERINI 144

αν έγραφες και τη είναι........ (βάλε τα συστατικά)

----------


## toubanix

Τα δημητριακά (βρώμη) και η whey  πρωτεΐνη είναι δύο από τα πιο σημαντικά διατροφικά στοιχεία στη ζωή ενός αθλητή. Η βρώμη, από τη φύση της είναι χαμηλή σε λιπαρά και ζάχαρη, παρέχει σύνθετους υδατάνθρακες υψηλής βιολογικής αξίας καθώς και φυτικές ίνες. Από την άλλη δεν χρειάζεται να κάνουμε ιδιαίτερη αναφορά για την αξία της whey πρωτεΐνης, αφού είναι το Νο 1 αθλητικό συμπλήρωμα εδώ και χρόνια.

Η νέα φόρμουλα *100% Oats & Whey της Optimum Nutrition* συνδυάζει αυτά τα δύο απαραίτητα συστατικά σε ένα υπέροχο ρόφημα. Κάθε ρόφημα περιέχει 24γρ. υψηλότατης ποιότητας πρωτεΐνη και τις φυτικές ίνες και υδατάνθρακα ενός περίπου μπωλ δημητριακών. Είναι χαμηλή σε λιπαρά, με μηδενική ζάχαρη και γλυκαντικές ουσίες. Επομένως είναι το ιδανικό πρωινό για όλους τους αθλητές.

*Θρεπτική αξία:
*

----------


## KATERINI 144

δυστυχώς δεν ειναι λυση γιατι πάλι θα χρειαστεί μα βαλεις επιπλέον βρωμη, στη δόση εχει 23 γραμμαρια, αν πεις να βαλεις 4 δοσεις =92 γραμ που πιστεύω χρειάζεσαι για πρωινό, θα παρεις και αλλα τοσα γραμαρια πρωτεΐνη, σχεδόν 50-50 τα έχει.

εγω θα ελεγα αν δεν μπορείς να φας βρώμη βαλε στο πρωινό σου δημητριακά ολικής, μηδαμινή η διαφορά.

----------


## toubanix

Αλήθεια???Μου λύνεις ενα μεγάλο πρόβλημα μαυτο που μ λες.Τα fitness της nestle δλδ ειναι το ίδιο?

----------


## KATERINI 144

ρε'συ που να ξερω την καθε μαρκα, κοιτα να ειναι ολικής χωρις ζάχαρη  και ειναι μια χαρα.

----------


## toubanix

Οκ!Τhnx!

----------


## TEFAA 2009

το εχω ακουσει σε αυτο το σιτε πολλες φορες! εχω διαβασει τα αρθρα για τη βρωμη αλλα δε καταλαβα τι ακριβως ειναι!!

  η βρωμη περιεχει μεσα πρωτεινη? :05. Biceps:  οταν εννοουμε βρωμη εννοουμε τη βρωμη που υπαρχει ετοιμη μεσα στα δημητριακα? 

 ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΒΡΩΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΤΡΩΓΕΤΑΙ?

  ΕΧΩ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΤΟΠΙΣΤΗΚΑ ΑΡΘΡΑΚΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΙΛΑΝΕ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΤΟ ΠΩΣ ΛΑΜΒΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΗ ΒΡΩΜΗ!!

----------


## Jud0ka

γραψε στην αναζητηση βρωμη και θα σ λυ8ουν οι αποριες...!!μην ανοιγεις ασκοπα  ποστ!

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Σήμερα πήρα για πρώτη φορά πίτουρο βρώμης. Δε δοκίμασα ακόμη για να πω εντυπώσεις απ' τη γεύση αλλά επειδή τη πίνω τη βρώμη θαρρώ πως δε θα έχω πρόβλημα. Να αναφέρω πως στο 1 κιλό είναι κατά 2€ ακριβότερη σε σχέση τη κλασική συσκευασία quaker. Συνήθως αγοράζω bulk αλεσμένη, απλά έτυχε να ξεμείνω και είπα να δοκιμάσω.

Κλασικό quaker - πίτουρο βρώμης

Ενέργεια 368 - 345
Πρωτείνες 11 - 14.8 
Υδατάνθρακες 62 - 49.7
Σάκχαρα 1.1 - 2.1
Λιπαρά 8 - 9.7
Φυτικές Ίνες - 7 - 15.2

Πως βλέπετε τη σύγκριση;

----------


## just

απο σημερα σταματησα τα kellogs k και το γαλα και εχο δοκιμασει την βρωμη...καλουτσικη ειναι..την δοκιμασα μονη της με το κουταλι(οπος εκανα με τα φαριν λακτε οταν ειμουν μικρος) χωρις γαλα χωρις νερο..παλευεται σχεδον ανετα..γαλα δεν θελω να βαλω λογο του οτι θελω να χασω λιπος..με το νερο πως πινετε?

----------


## just

> απο σημερα σταματησα τα kellogs k και το γαλα και εχο δοκιμασει την βρωμη...καλουτσικη ειναι..την δοκιμασα μονη της με το κουταλι(οπος εκανα με τα φαριν λακτε οταν ειμουν μικρος) χωρις γαλα χωρις νερο..παλευεται σχεδον ανετα..γαλα δεν θελω να βαλω λογο του οτι θελω να χασω λιπος..με το νερο πως πινετε?


 ενοο ζεστο ή κρυο?

----------


## Jud0ka

ερωτηση:περνεις μηπως προτεινη?

----------


## salpas18

> απο σημερα σταματησα τα kellogs k και το γαλα και εχο δοκιμασει την βρωμη...καλουτσικη ειναι..την δοκιμασα μονη της με το κουταλι(οπος εκανα με τα φαριν λακτε οταν ειμουν μικρος) χωρις γαλα χωρις νερο..παλευεται σχεδον ανετα..γαλα δεν θελω να βαλω λογο του οτι θελω να χασω λιπος..με το νερο πως πινετε?


εγω ακου τι κανο το πρωι βαζο 500μλ γαλα το ζεστενο μεσα 100γρ βρομη 1 σκουπ whey και μια κουταλια της σουπας hemo τα χτιπαω ολα μαζι και το πινο μπορς για καλητετη διαλιτοτιτα αν εχεις προβλημα στην καταποση να την χτιπισις στο μπλεντερ να γινι σαν σκονη εγω δν εχω χρονο και την τρωω-καταπινω ετσι! αμα βοηθησα καλος  :01. Smile:

----------


## Jud0ka

> εγω ακου τι κανο το πρωι βαζο 500μλ γαλα το ζεστενο μεσα 100γρ βρομη 1 σκουπ whey και μια κουταλια της σουπας hemo τα χτιπαω ολα μαζι και το πινο μπορς για καλητετη διαλιτοτιτα αν εχεις προβλημα στην καταποση να την χτιπισις στο μπλεντερ να γινι σαν σκονη εγω δν εχω χρονο και την τρωω-καταπινω ετσι! αμα βοηθησα καλος


8ελει να χασει λιπος και του βαζεις γαλα?

----------


## just

> ερωτηση:περνεις μηπως προτεινη?


εκτος απο τα 6 ασπραδια μετα την προπονηση οχι..και τα κοτοπουλα κ τονους μεσιμερι κ βραδυ

----------


## Jud0ka

> εκτος απο τα 6 ασπραδια μετα την προπονηση οχι..και τα κοτοπουλα κ τονους μεσιμερι κ βραδυ


τοτε νερακι και παλι νερακι!

----------


## noz1989

> 8ελει να χασει λιπος και του βαζεις γαλα?


 
Απο ποτε λιπωνει το γαλα και δεν το ξερω???

----------


## just

επεισις κατι ασχετο εχει 1 μηνα που κανο διατροφη και παρατηρησα οτι καθε 3 μερες πηγαινο τουαλετα για χοντρο απ εκει που πηγαινα καθε μερα....παει κατι λαθος ή ειναι νορμαλ?

----------


## Jud0ka

> Απο ποτε λιπωνει το γαλα και δεν το ξερω???


απο παντα!το νερο ειναι το ποιο ιδανικο για γραμμωση!το πληρες ειναι γαλα ειναι υπερβολη  το light ειναι επεξεργασμενο και το 0% δν υπαρχει αρα νερακι του θεου φιλε μ! :03. Clap:

----------


## just

> απο παντα!το νερο ειναι το ποιο ιδανικο για γραμμωση!το πληρες ειναι γαλα ειναι υπερβολη  το light ειναι επεξεργασμενο και το 0% δν υπαρχει αρα νερακι του θεου φιλε μ!


αρα δηλαδη να την πινο με νερακι..ζεστο χλιαρο ή κρυο?το ιδιο κανει?

----------


## Jud0ka

με κρυο κατεβενει με ζεστο δν νμζ>.<

----------


## salpas18

> 8ελει να χασει λιπος και του βαζεις γαλα?





> εγω ακου τι κανο το πρωι βαζο 500μλ γαλα το ζεστενο μεσα 100γρ βρομη 1 σκουπ whey και μια κουταλια της σουπας hemo τα χτιπαω ολα μαζι και το πινο μπορς για καλητετη διαλιτοτιτα αν εχεις προβλημα στην καταποση να την χτιπισις στο μπλεντερ να γινι σαν σκονη εγω δν εχω χρονο και την τρωω-καταπινω ετσι! αμα βοηθησα καλος


μπορει να βαλη νερακι αντι για γαλα η 2% δεν ξερω αν οντος και αυτο θα σε λυποση οπως λεει ο jud0ka αλλα ενταξη πρωηνο ειναι αμα κανεις καθαρη διατροφη με πιοτηκες θερμηδες νομηζο δεν θα πειραξει αυτο...

----------


## Jud0ka

> μπορει να βαλη νερακι αντι για γαλα η 2% δεν ξερω αν οντος και αυτο θα σε λυποση οπως λεει ο jud0ka αλλα ενταξη πρωηνο ειναι αμα κανεις καθαρη διατροφη με πιοτηκες θερμηδες νομηζο δεν θα πειραξει αυτο...


http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showpos...4&postcount=28

----------


## salpas18

> http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showpos...4&postcount=28


ευχαριστω για την ενημεροση!

----------


## Jud0ka

> ευχαριστω για την ενημεροση!


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## just

το μονο που σκεφτομαι ειναι οτι θα εχο ελλειψη ασβεστιου σε καποια φαση και μετα...δεν τροο ουτε το cottage cheese που λετε

----------


## Jud0ka

φαε 2γιαουρτακια 2%η 0% το βραδι και δεν 8α εχεις προβλημα!

----------


## just

επισης η βρωμη διαλυετε στο κρυο νερο?

----------


## Jud0ka

την βρωμη την αλεθεις καλα στο μπλεντερ και μετα την βαζεις στο σακερ και την χτιπας μαζι με το νερακι και εισαι πενα!

----------


## just

δεν εχο μιξερ αν ειναι αυτο που ενοεις μπελνερ..

----------


## Jud0ka

http://www.radiokorasidi.gr/assets/m...30305564_o.jpg εγω χρησιμιποιω αυτο π κοβουν τα κρεμυδια και τετοια τα αλεθει καλα...ειναι φθηνο ! αυτο π σ λινκαρα δν ειναι φθηνο απλα να καταλαβεις τι πρπ ειναι!

----------


## salpas18

> δεν εχο μιξερ αν ειναι αυτο που ενοεις μπελνερ..


δεν ειναι ακριβο παρε ενα αυριο το πρωι :01. Razz:  

τωρα βεβαια με την κρισι που περναμε αστα να πανε ουτε για τσιχλα λεφτα  :01. Razz:

----------


## Jud0ka

> δεν ειναι ακριβο παρε ενα αυριο το πρωι 
> 
> τωρα βεβαια με την κρισι που περναμε αστα να πανε ουτε για τσιχλα λεφτα


μαμησετα!ασε γαμησετα...σε 2 βδομαδες π ξεκιναω και δουλεια παλι και πρεπει να συντηρουμε τοτε αρχιζουν τα δισκολα για μενα..

----------


## just

> http://www.radiokorasidi.gr/assets/m...30305564_o.jpg εγω χρησιμιποιω αυτο π κοβουν τα κρεμυδια και τετοια τα αλεθει καλα...ειναι φθηνο ! αυτο π σ λινκαρα δν ειναι φθηνο απλα να καταλαβεις τι πρπ ειναι!


 ναιιι ειχαμε καποτε απο αυτο...

----------


## Jud0ka

> ναιιι ειχαμε καποτε απο αυτο...


τετοιο τοτε!

----------


## Eddie

Γραφεις τονους μεσημερι βραδυ..ποσους τρως?1-2 τη βδομαδα και οχι παραπανω.Επισης για καποιον που θελει να γραμμωσει το γαλα και ειδικα τα 500ml που γραφεις εχουν 17γρ υδατανθρακα που δε τα χρειαζεσαι γιατι εχεις τη βρωμη.

Judoka αυτο που γραφεις για τα πληρη,τα 2% και τα 0% δεν ισχυει.Εχω συγγενη που δουλευει σε αυτον τον τομεα γαλακτοβιομηχανιας και μου εχει εξηγησει.Υπαρχει μια ειδικη επεξεργασια που τα λιπαρα συσσορευονται ολα στο πανω μερος των δεξαμενων και αφαιρουνται.Τωρα αν κατα προσεγγιση ειναι 2% η 1.8% η 2.2% δε γνωριζω.Το μονο που χανεις απο τα light ειναι οι θερμιδες και οι βιταμινες A,D,E,K που βρισκονται στα λιπαρα.

----------


## Jud0ka

> Γραφεις τονους μεσημερι βραδυ..ποσους τρως?1-2 τη βδομαδα και οχι παραπανω.Επισης για καποιον που θελει να γραμμωσει το γαλα και ειδικα τα 500ml που γραφεις εχουν 17γρ υδατανθρακα που δε τα χρειαζεσαι γιατι εχεις τη βρωμη.
> 
> Judoka αυτο που γραφεις για τα πληρη,τα 2% και τα 0% δεν ισχυει.Εχω συγγενη που δουλευει σε αυτον τον τομεα γαλακτοβιομηχανιας και μου εχει εξηγησει.Υπαρχει μια ειδικη επεξεργασια που τα λιπαρα συσσορευονται ολα στο πανω μερος των δεξαμενων και αφαιρουνται.Τωρα αν κατα προσεγγιση ειναι 2% η 1.8% η 2.2% δε γνωριζω.Το μονο που χανεις απο τα light ειναι οι θερμιδες και οι βιταμινες A,D,E,K που βρισκονται στα λιπαρα.


φιλε eddie επειδη δεν μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι σιγουρος 100% απλα το εχω διαβασει και το εχω συζητησει με ατομα π θα τα χαρακτηρηζα ψαγμενα...παντος και να ισχιει αυτο φιλε εγω το αποφευγω το γαλα οπως και να εχει εχει θερμιδες!!! :01. Smile:

----------


## just

> φαε 2γιαουρτακια 2%η 0% το βραδι και δεν 8α εχεις προβλημα!


σιν τα 5 καρυδια ή τα 10 αμυγδαλα

----------


## Jud0ka

μονο 5-10?παρε μια χουφτα εκει!!=D

----------


## just

[QUOTE=Eddie;171747]Γραφεις τονους μεσημερι βραδυ..ποσους τρως?1-2 τη βδομαδα και οχι παραπανω.Επισης για καποιον που θελει να γραμμωσει το γαλα και ειδικα τα 500ml που γραφεις εχουν 17γρ υδατανθρακα που δε τα χρειαζεσαι γιατι εχεις τη βρωμη.

ακου για να πω την αληθεια ωσ την προιγουμενη βδομαδα σινολο 3 βδομαδες ετρογα μεσημερι μονο κοτοπουλο σουβλακι και κοτοπουλο στηθος το βραδυ και καποτε χοιρινο σουβλακι ή χοιρινι μπριζολα αλλα 1-2 φορες την βδομαδα..αφαιρω το λιπος..μετα απο την μελετη μου εδω μεσα προσθεσα ψαρια και αυτα ειναι ο τονος..δηλαδη τα τελευτεα 2 βραδια+ το αποψινο που μολις το εφα

----------


## just

> φιλε eddie επειδη δεν μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι σιγουρος 100% απλα το εχω διαβασει και το εχω συζητησει με ατομα π θα τα χαρακτηρηζα ψαγμενα...παντος και να ισχιει αυτο φιλε εγω το αποφευγω το γαλα οπως και να εχει εχει θερμιδες!!!


το γαλα εχει και το γιαουρτι δεν εχει???  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Jud0ka

[QUOTE=just;171762]


> Γραφεις τονους μεσημερι βραδυ..ποσους τρως?1-2 τη βδομαδα και οχι παραπανω.Επισης για καποιον που θελει να γραμμωσει το γαλα και ειδικα τα 500ml που γραφεις εχουν 17γρ υδατανθρακα που δε τα χρειαζεσαι γιατι εχεις τη βρωμη.
> 
> ακου για να πω την αληθεια ωσ την προιγουμενη βδομαδα σινολο 3 βδομαδες ετρογα μεσημερι μονο κοτοπουλο σουβλακι και κοτοπουλο στηθος το βραδυ και καποτε χοιρινο σουβλακι ή χοιρινι μπριζολα αλλα 1-2 φορες την βδομαδα..αφαιρω το λιπος..μετα απο την μελετη μου εδω μεσα προσθεσα ψαρια και αυτα ειναι ο τονος..δηλαδη τα τελευτεα 2 βραδια+ το αποψινο που μολις το εφα


δν κοβεις τα χοιρινα  :01. Razz: ?

----------


## just

[QUOTE=Jud0ka;171766]


> δν κοβεις τα χοιρινα ?


να προτιμισο μοσχαρι λες?γυρο βοδινο ας πουμε?πλακα κανω...απλα πιστευα το χοιρινο ειναι πιο καλο απο το βοδινο και ακομα το πιστευω :08. Turtle: ..και το θεμα μας ειναι ο τονος στη συγκεκριμενη φαση..  :01. Razz:  δεν μπορο να κατσω να ψηνω  ψαρια....μαμαααααααα  :02. Shock:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> το γαλα εχει και το γιαουρτι δεν εχει???


Εχει γ'αυτο και προτιμουμε το 2% και εξαλου ειναι και το τελευταιο μας γευμα στους περισσοτερους οποτε ειμαστε κοπλε για πριν τον υπνο

----------


## Jud0ka

> το γαλα εχει και το γιαουρτι δεν εχει???


δεν σ πιανω?

----------


## beefmeup

> Εχει γ'αυτο και προτιμουμε το 2% και εξαλου ειναι και το τελευταιο μας γευμα στους περισσοτερους οποτε ειμαστε κοπλε για πριν τον υπνο


κ βαζουμε κ βρωμη μεσα με φρουτακια(οχι τα τζογαδορικα ε??τα κανονικα :01. Razz: )

----------


## beefmeup

[QUOTE=just;171769]


> δεν μπορο να κατσω να ψηνω  ψαρια....μαμαααααααα


φατα σαν το golum sto lord of the rings..:ωμα

my PREEECIOUSSSSSSSSSS :02. Rabbit:  :02. Rabbit:  :02. Rabbit:

----------


## just

> κ βαζουμε κ βρωμη μεσα με φρουτακια(οχι τα τζογαδορικα ε??τα κανονικα)


αληθεια? :01. Razz:

----------


## Jud0ka

[QUOTE=beefmeup;171774]


> φατα σαν το golum sto lord of the rings..:ωμα
> 
> my PREEECIOUSSSSSSSSSS


χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Jud0ka

[QUOTE=just;171769]


> να προτιμισο μοσχαρι λες?γυρο βοδινο ας πουμε?πλακα κανω...απλα πιστευα το χοιρινο ειναι πιο καλο απο το βοδινο και ακομα το πιστευω..και το θεμα μας ειναι ο τονος στη συγκεκριμενη φαση..  δεν μπορο να κατσω να ψηνω  ψαρια....μαμαααααααα


βαλε κοτοπουλο κανα στηθος γαλοπουλα και τα ψαρια ειανι πλ ευκολο να τα φτιαξεις μωρε....

----------


## Eddie

> να προτιμισο μοσχαρι λες?


Kοιταξε,απ οσο ξερω το μοσχαρι θεωρειται η καλυτερη αναβολικη τρωφη για τον bodybuilder.Εχω εχω μια η δυο φορες τη βδομαδα απαχη(οσο το δυνατον) μπριζολα.

Το χοιρινο για να ειναι καθαρο πρεπει να ξερεις τι ψωνιζεις.Αμα βρεις κανενα γουρουνοπουλο και παρεις το ψαρονεφρι πχ ε ναι,ειναι καθαρο.Η και το κομματι που βγαζουν για το σνιτσελ ειναι πολυ καθαρο,ιχνος απο εξωτερικο λιπος.Τωρα τα σουβλακια οσο και να βγαζεις τα ξυγκια παλι θα χουν.Κρυβονται καλα :08. Turtle: 





> φατα σαν το golum sto lord of the rings..:ωμα
> 
> my PREEECIOUSSSSSSSSSS


Masterrrrrrrrrr!!!!!

----------


## giannis64

[QUOTE=just;171769]


> να προτιμισο μοσχαρι λες?γυρο βοδινο ας πουμε?πλακα κανω...απλα πιστευα το χοιρινο ειναι πιο καλο απο το βοδινο και ακομα το πιστευω..και το θεμα μας ειναι ο τονος στη συγκεκριμενη φαση..  δεν μπορο να κατσω να ψηνω ψαρια....μαμαααααααα


 
σταματα να το πιστευεις!!!  εκτος και αν ξερεις κατι που δεν το ξερουμε εμεις!!! :01. Wink:

----------


## mixaliskoukaras

ρε παιδια η γευση της βρωμης με το νερο δεν ειναι καπως?

----------


## beefmeup

> ρε παιδια η γευση της βρωμης με το νερο δεν ειναι καπως?


κλεισε την μυτη..

βαλε κανελα να σε ξεγελασει,δεν εχει θερμιδες..

σιγα,μετα απο κανα 5αρι χρονια θα την συνηθισεις..ρωτα τον μακι.

----------


## Eddie

> ρε παιδια η γευση της βρωμης με το νερο δεν ειναι καπως?


Εαν τη βαζεις στο πιατο και την τρως ναι,παραειναι και για τα δικα μου γουστα.Αμα τη βαζεις με νερο ομως και τη χτυπας στο σεηκερ μπαμ και κατω μια χαρα πινεται.

----------


## just

> κλεισε την μυτη..
> 
> βαλε κανελα να σε ξεγελασει,δεν εχει θερμιδες..
> 
> σιγα,μετα απο κανα 5αρι χρονια θα την συνηθισεις..ρωτα τον μακι.


τωρα που ειπες μπαχαρικα (καπου εχει ενα αθρο αλλα δεν το βρισκω τωρα) ειναι καλο να τα τα βαζουμε στα φαγητα μας?δεν εχουν θερμιδες?

----------


## Eddie

> τωρα που ειπες μπαχαρικα (καπου εχει ενα αθρο αλλα δεν το βρισκω τωρα) ειναι καλο να τα τα βαζουμε στα φαγητα μας?δεν εχουν θερμιδες?


Το αντιθετο.Τα καυτερα αυξανουν το μεταβολισμο.

----------


## pontios22

ρε παιδια,τι ακριβως κανει η βρωμα..πως βοηθαει..?
ειναι σαν πληρες πρωινο ασ πουμε..?

----------


## just

> Το αντιθετο.Τα καυτερα αυξανουν το μεταβολισμο.


ωραια να αρχισω τα πιπερια κ τα κκαρυ τοτε  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

> ωραια να αρχισω τα πιπερια κ τα κκαρυ τοτε


μην το παρακανεις bro..αλλιως παιζει κ να προσκυνας τον πορσελανινο"Θρονο"..

----------


## Eddie

> ωραια να αρχισω τα πιπερια κ τα κκαρυ τοτε


Εγω χρησιμοποιω καρυ,τσιλι,μπουκουβο και παπρικα.Αν βρεθει και καμμια πιπερια κοκκινη καυτερη.




> μην το παρακανεις bro..αλλιως παιζει κ να προσκυνας τον πορσελανινο"Θρονο"..


Δε νομιζω τοσο ευκολα.Οι περισσοτεροι ξερουμε εαν βασταει το στομαχι.Τωρα γι αυτους που δοκιμαζουν πρωτη φορα θελει σιγα σιγα.


Ειμαστε off topic ομως guys!! :02. Chinese:

----------


## beefmeup

> ωραια να αρχισω τα πιπερια κ τα κκαρυ τοτε





> μην το παρακανεις bro..αλλιως παιζει κ να προσκυνας τον πορσελανινο"Θρονο"..





> Δε νομιζω τοσο ευκολα.Οι περισσοτεροι ξερουμε εαν βασταει το στομαχι.Τωρα γι αυτους που δοκιμαζουν πρωτη φορα θελει σιγα σιγα.
> 
> 
> Ειμαστε off topic ομως guys!!





> ωραια να αρχισω τα πιπερια κ τα κκαρυ τοτε


απτην αναποδη εννοω βρε..καθιστος..

κ αυτο δεν εχει να κανει με στομαχι,μπιλ :01. Mr. Green: 

σορυ μοντς το κοβω.. :02. Chinese:

----------


## just

[QUOTE=Eddie;172357]Εγω χρησιμοποιω καρυ,τσιλι,μπουκουβο και παπρικα.Αν βρεθει και καμμια πιπερια κοκκινη καυτερη.
τελια τα λατρευω ολα οσα ιπες..ειδικα το καρυ κ τσιλι..και τοσο καιρο(1 μηνα)δεν εβαζα..ασε που δεν τροο ουτε πατατα ουτε ρυζι(καστανο??) τα μεσημερια..ουτε μετα απο αεροβικη

----------


## just

τελικα την βρομη την πινο με το προινο μου φραπε..βαζο μεσα τι βρομη και αρκετο νεσκαφε το χτιπαο και ειμαι ετοιμος! και λιγο ζεστο νερο  βαζο την υπολιπη ποσοτητα σε πιατακι και το κανο σαν φαριν λακτε  :01. Wink:

----------


## Eddie

Τι μιξη ειν αυτη...αφου την παλευεις  :02. Puke:  :02. Puke:  :02. Puke:  :02. Puke: 


Υ.Γ.Κανε edit και γραψτο στα Ελληνικα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## just

δοκιμασετο και θα δεις..ειδικα και με το ζεστο νερο λιγο ομος οχι πολλυ ειναι τελια (λεμε τωρα)

----------


## killer85

> τελικα την βρομη την πινο με το προινο μου φραπε..βαζο μεσα τι βρομη και αρκετο νεσκαφε το χτιπαο και ειμαι ετοιμος! και λιγο ζεστο νερο  βαζο την υπολιπη ποσοτητα σε πιατακι και το κανο σαν φαριν λακτε


 :02. Shock:  :03. Bowdown: 

Βρώμη με καφέ...

----------


## jGod

παιδια βρωμη χυμα ξερετε που μπορω να βρω θεσσαλονικη?
αυτο το καραγγιοζιλικη 2ευρω το μισο κιλο..δεν παλευετε αλλο!

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> παιδια βρωμη χυμα ξερετε που μπορω να βρω θεσσαλονικη?
> αυτο το καραγγιοζιλικη 2ευρω το μισο κιλο..δεν παλευετε αλλο!


Και γω απο τα μαρκετ την παιρνω απο δω.Θα συμφερε περισσοτερο χυμα αλλα δεν ξερω κανα μαγαζακι προσωπικα :01. Sad:

----------


## gym

εγω πηρα απο εν καρπω γυρω στα 3 ευρω γυρω στο 1,5 κιλο με 3 κ κατι ευρω την ψιλη τη βρωμη κ βρηκα κ 500γρ 2.80 ευρω απο βιολογικο με ολοκληρο τον φλοιο αλλα που θα μου παει θα την βρω κ αυτην χυμα!!!!!

----------


## jGod

gym thnx!θα στειλω αυριο την κοπελα μου π παει κ γυμναστηριο εκει κοντα (στο γυμνασιουμ)να ρωτησει ποσο εχει το κιλο...
1 κιλο την εβδομαδα εκεινη 1 εγω..θα ζητησουμε τιμη χονδρικης  :01. Smile:

----------


## gym

> gym thnx!θα στειλω αυριο την κοπελα μου π παει κ γυμναστηριο εκει κοντα (στο γυμνασιουμ)να ρωτησει ποσο εχει το κιλο...
> 1 κιλο την εβδομαδα εκεινη 1 εγω..θα ζητησουμε τιμη χονδρικης


εγω το πηρα απο αυτο της αγιας σοφιας αλλα παντου πιστυεω ιδια ειναι...αλλα αν βρεις με ολοκληρο τον φλοιο χυμα σφυρα μου ε!θελω πολυ να βρω τετοια χυμα!

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> gym thnx!θα στειλω αυριο την κοπελα μου π παει κ γυμναστηριο εκει κοντα (στο γυμνασιουμ)να ρωτησει ποσο εχει το κιλο...
> 1 κιλο την εβδομαδα εκεινη 1 εγω..θα ζητησουμε τιμη χονδρικης


αυτο το μαγαζι ειναι Αριστοτελους με Τσιμισκι απ'οτι καταλαβα?

----------


## jGod

βασ. ηρακλειου νομιζω ετσι μ ειπε πριν η κοπελα μου..τωρα για περισσοτερειες λεπτομερειες..θα σου δωσει ο gym!

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> βασ. ηρακλειου νομιζω ετσι μ ειπε πριν η κοπελα μου..τωρα για περισσοτερειες λεπτομερειες..θα σου δωσει ο gym!


η gym :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## egw

Bρώμη με λίγο γάλα από πάνω και μπορώ να φάω τρελές ποσότητες αλλά προσέχουμε.Με όλα αυτά που άκουγα για την βρώμη για την γεύση της πριν την ξεκινήσω είχα τρομοκράτηθει ότι δεν θα μπορώ να την τρώω με τίποτα αλλά τελικά δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα με την γεύση,ίσα ίσα που μου αρέσει κιόλας.

----------


## gym

> η gym


τι πεταγεσαι μωρε>?οπως θελει θα με πει..... 




εν τω μεταξυ δευτερη φορα με λενε ο γυμ.....μπας κ ειναι ο ιδιος?αχαχχααα!!!!!!!

----------


## noz1989

Να ρωτησω??

Εχει παρατηρησει κανεις θολωμα με μεγαλες ποσοτητες βρωμης?

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> τι πεταγεσαι μωρε>?οπως θελει θα με πει..... 
> 
> Eγω φταιω που ειπα να υπερασπιστω το φυλο σου.Εκτος και αν γουσταρεις να σε λενε ο.Τοτε αλαζει το πραγμα......
> 
> εν τω μεταξυ δευτερη φορα με λενε ο γυμ.....μπας κ ειναι ο ιδιος?αχαχχααα!!!!!!!


Μπααα σε ειχα πει και γω ο πιο παλια

----------


## killer85

Εχθές έκανα μπιφτέκια με βρώμη και ας είμαι σε γράμμωση... Πήρα ουρά μοσχαρία μισό κιλό (κομάτι απο το μπούτι με τα πιο λίγα λίπη-πιο λίγα από το φιλέτο) μισό κιλό και χρειάστηκα περίπου 30 γρ βρώμη αλεσμένη στο μπλέντερ και ένα ασπράδι, απλά τέλεια...

----------


## Eddie

> Εχθές έκανα μπιφτέκια με βρώμη και ας είμαι σε γράμμωση... Πήρα ουρά μοσχαρία μισό κιλό (κομάτι απο το μπούτι με τα πιο λίγα λίπη-πιο λίγα από το φιλέτο) μισό κιλό και χρειάστηκα περίπου 30 γρ βρώμη αλεσμένη στο μπλέντερ και ένα ασπράδι, απλά τέλεια...


Τι κι αν εισαι σε γραμμωση δλδ?Αφου αν παιρνεις σχετικα απαχο κιμα το μοσχαρι ειναι ισως η καλυτερη πηγη κρεατος :03. Thumb up: 

Και γω εχω το βραδυ :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Machiavelli

> Να ρωτησω??
> 
> Εχει παρατηρησει κανεις θολωμα με μεγαλες ποσοτητες βρωμης?


Τι ποσότητες και τι επίπεδο; Αν σε θολώνει η βρώμη, τι άμυλο μπορείς να φας που δε θα σε θολώσει;

----------


## beatshooter

Το γαλα δεν κανει για γραμμωση?

----------


## just

καπιος μου ειπε οτι υπαρχει και αυτη η βρομη captain  guiq την γνvριζετε?ειναι καλη-καλυτερη απο την quaker?εγω περνω την quaker

----------


## sTeLaKoS

^^ θα σου απαντήσει ο Machiavelli.  :01. Razz: 


Όλες οι μάρκες ίδιες είναι, πάρε όποια σε συμφέρει  :03. Thumb up: 


EDIT: Πρόσεξε μόνο να είναι Ευρωπαϊκή και όχι Αμερικάνικη. Στην Αμερική παίζει πολύ μεταλλαγμένο....

----------


## just

> ^^ θα σου απαντήσει ο Machiavelli. 
> 
> 
> Όλες οι μάρκες ίδιες είναι, πάρε όποια σε συμφέρει 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Πρόσεξε μόνο να είναι Ευρωπαϊκή και όχι Αμερικάνικη. Στην Αμερική παίζει πολύ μεταλλαγμένο....


uk leei  :01. Razz:

----------


## neso

Καλημερα.Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν αλέσουμε την βρώμη στο μπλέντερ και προσθεσουμε την σκόνη ας πουμε 50gr σε ένα ποτήρι γαλα θα πλησιάσουμε καθόλου το αποτέλεσμα μιας αγορασμένη πρωτείνης.Βέβαια δεν συγκρινω αυτα τα δυο σε καμια περιπτωση η πρωτεινη ειναι πρωτεινη πως να το κανουμε απλα ως απορια το θετω



Ευχαριστω

----------


## -beba-

Οχι δεν θα το πλησιάσεις το αποτέλεσμα γιατί η βρώμη είναι υδατάνθρακας. Και το ένα ποτήρι γάλα έχει ελάχιστη (δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς) πρωτείνη.

----------


## neso

Ωραια.Ευχαριστω για την γρηγορη απαντηση

----------


## pan0z

Τα 100ml ειναι 3,3γρ πρωτεινης στο γαλα δηλαδη για να φτασεις τα 30γρ πρωτεινης ας πουμε που εχεις για γευμα θες περιπου 1 λιτρο γαλα.Ειδικα αν εισαι σε γραμμωση δεν συμφερει περα απο αυτο το συμπληρωμα πρωτεινης το περνουμε κυριως για την γρηγορη αποροφητικοτητα του το γαλα δεν στο προσφερει αυτο γιατι περιεχει καζεινη και περνει πολυ ωρα να το αποροφησει ο οργανισμος σου.

----------


## Mitsen

> Καλημερα.Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν αλέσουμε την βρώμη στο μπλέντερ και προσθεσουμε την σκόνη ας πουμε 50gr σε ένα ποτήρι γαλα θα πλησιάσουμε καθόλου το αποτέλεσμα μιας αγορασμένη πρωτείνης.Βέβαια δεν συγκρινω αυτα τα δυο σε καμια περιπτωση η πρωτεινη ειναι πρωτεινη πως να το κανουμε απλα ως απορια το θετω
> 
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστω


Καμιά σχέση φιλε neso. Η Σκόνη πρωτεΐνης είναι προτείνη. η Βρώμη είναι απλός υδατάνθρακας. Δεν ξέρω τι ποσο στο πρωτεΐνης μπορεί να περιέχει αλλα και έτσι νάναi είναι φυτική προτείνει οποτε δυστυχώς σε καμια περίπτωση δεν θα μπορούσε να αντικατασταθεί από την βρώμη.  :01. Smile: 
 Ίσος αλασμενο απο κοτόπουλο? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## trelos

> Καμιά σχέση φιλε neso. Η Σκόνη πρωτεΐνης είναι προτείνη. η Βρώμη είναι απλός υδατάνθρακας. Δεν ξέρω τι ποσο στο πρωτεΐνης μπορεί να περιέχει αλλα και έτσι νάναi είναι φυτική προτείνει οποτε δυστυχώς σε καμια περίπτωση δεν θα μπορούσε να αντικατασταθεί από την βρώμη. 
>  Ίσος αλασμενο απο κοτόπουλο?


Η βρωμη δεν ειναι απλος υδατανθρακας αλλα συνθετος και περιεχει στα 100γραμμαρια 9-11 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης τα οποια ομως  θεωρουνται κατωτερα ως προς της whey isolate,concetrate αλλα και απο το κρεας(κοτοπουλο,ψαρι,μοσχαρι,γαλοπουλα)

----------


## neso

thanks guys.με βοηθησατε αρκετα μπορω να πω.

----------


## Mitsen

> Η βρωμη δεν ειναι απλος υδατανθρακας αλλα συνθετος και περιεχει στα 100γραμμαρια 9-11 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης τα οποια ομως  θεωρουνται κατωτερα ως προς της whey isolate,concetrate αλλα και απο το κρεας(κοτοπουλο,ψαρι,μοσχαρι,γαλοπουλα)


Γνωρίζω ότι η προτείνη που περιέχεται είναι κατώτερη από όλα τα κρέατα καθώς και από το ψάρι κλπ. Εκείνο που δεν γνώριζα είναι ποσα gr πρωτεΐνης έχει η βρώμη. Όπως και να έχει χρήσιμες είναι όλες οι πληροφορίες! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## oldhiphop

γεια σας παιδες!

ειθελα να ροτισω εαν ειπαρχη στην αγορα βρωμη σε σκονη να την πινω ετση... η καποιο συμπληρωμα ιδιου υδατανθρακα... γιατι δεν μπορω να φαω την κανονικη,επισεις προσπαθισα στο μιξερ αλα παλι τπτ επιδει δεν διαλιετε τελιος.

περιμενω γνωμες :01. Wink:

----------


## Stalker

Αν δεις στο τοπικ για τα bulk συμπληρωματα καποια παιδια εχουν γραψει πως παιρνουν βρωμη σε σκονη απο ενα καταστημα μεσω ιντερνετ. Τωρα δν ξερω αν διαλυεται τελειως στο νερο....

----------


## Mitsen

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kaiowas

η fytro βγαίνει και αλεσμένη :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Eddie

Απο ΜΡ υπαρχει σε σκονη που ειναι πολυ καλα διαλυμενη και βγαινει και με γευσεις σε περιπτωση που καποιος θελει να την πινει με νερο.

----------


## oldhiphop

> Απο ΜΡ υπαρχει σε σκονη που ειναι πολυ καλα διαλυμενη και βγαινει και με γευσεις σε περιπτωση που καποιος θελει να την πινει με νερο.


τι ειναι το MP φιλε μου? και που μπορω να τη βρω? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Stalker

> 


Που μπορούμε να το βρούμε αυτό? Να φανταστώ είναι αλεσμένη βρώμη ε?

----------


## Eddie

> τι ειναι το MP φιλε μου? και που μπορω να τη βρω?


Ειναι το My Protein,κανε μια αναζητηση στο γκουγκλ.Ειναι απο Αγγλια.

----------


## Mitsen

> Που μπορούμε να το βρούμε αυτό? Να φανταστώ είναι αλεσμένη βρώμη ε?


Χίλια συγγνώμη φιλε μου, δεν είναι αλεσμένη η βρώμη που πόσταρα στο προηγούμενο post μου!
Λάθος μου, Η συγκεκριμένη δεν είναι τόσο χοντροκομμένη όσο η κλασική του εμποριou... 

Αυτή εδώ είναι αλεσμένη τελείως, σκόνη! (φαντάσου σαν αλεύρι είναι)

αυτό που λέει ο Eddie, για βρώμη με διαφορες γεύσεις, τις έχω δει στα supermarkets και έχω δοκιμάσει διαφορες από βγάζει η Quaker αλλα είναι τίγκα στη ζάχαρη! :01. Sad: 
και αναφέρομαι σε αυτές:


Τώρα καταστήματα στην ελλάδα που να την πουλούν δεν γνωρίζω, φαντάζομαι από κάποια μικρομάγαζα που κάνουν φέρνουν διαφορα από Ευρώπη?  :01. Unsure: 
Εγώ τα πρότεινα για αγορά μέσο internet!

----------


## Stalker

Αυτό το ready brek καλό φαίνεται. Όταν λέμε βρώμη σε σκόνη, αυτή διαλύεται εντελώς μέσα σε νερό ( δηλαδη μπορούμε να το πιούμε στο shaker) ή απλώς είναι καλύτερα αλεσμένη από το μπλέντερ. Γιατί σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω από το MyProtein άλλα λόγω μεταφορικών αξίζει η αγορά μόνο μεγάλης ποσότητας και θέλω να ξέρω τι θα πάρω, μην πάει τσάμπα τόση βρώμη :01. Razz:

----------


## arisfwtis

παρτε weetabix ρε παιδια πιο νοστιμα απο βρωμη και και χωρις ζαχαρες

----------


## Stalker

> παρτε weetabix ρε παιδια πιο νοστιμα απο βρωμη και και χωρις ζαχαρες


Τι είναι αυτό.....απο πού μπορούμε να το βρούμε.

----------


## arisfwtis

http://www.weetabix.gr/brands/weetabix/weetabix/
στα σουπερ μαρκετ  εχει

----------


## Eddie

> http://www.weetabix.gr/brands/weetabix/weetabix/
> στα σουπερ μαρκετ  εχει


Τι ειναι τα σουπερ μαρκετ?


















lol,καλο φαινεται.Πρεπει να το δοκιμασω :03. Clap:

----------


## Giannis12

Εγω παλι στο πρωινο μου βαζω δημητριακα,πχ cherios που μ'αρεσουν.
Βρωμη πρωι πρωι ειναι σαν τσιμεντο,δεν κατεβενει με τιποτα πρεπει να βαλω 3+ κουταλιες μελι για να μπει στο στομα.
Δεν μιλαω για την αλεσμενη αλλα την κανονικη... :01. Fear:

----------


## Gardas

..

----------


## Ramsis

Ρε παιδια θελω να ρωτησω αυτους που το πρωι καταναλωνουν Βρωμη,πως τν τρωτε?
Δεν τρωγεται..με τι την βαζεται και γινεται νοστημη!!Εγω με ζεστο γαλα και λιγο μελι και μου γυρησαν τα'ντερα!! :01. Sad:  :01. Unsure:  Ακομα και με corn-flakes τα εβαλα αλλα τιποτα...πειτε μου σας παρακαλω πως να την κανω!!
Ευχαριστω εκ των πρωτερων! :01. Wink:

----------


## Manos1989

βρώμη+νερό+πρωτείνη= yummy  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Ramsis

> βρώμη+νερό+πρωτείνη= yummy


Στο μπλεντερ τα βαζεις??

----------


## lef

ζεστανε νερο βαλτο σε ενα μπλεντερ μαζι με πρωτεινη βρωμη αμυγδαλα ριξε και λιγο κανελιτσα και εισαι κομπλε.τσεκαρε το :08. Toast:

----------


## Ramsis

> ζεστανε νερο βαλτο σε ενα μπλεντερ μαζι με πρωτεινη βρωμη αμυγδαλα ριξε και λιγο κανελιτσα και εισαι κομπλε.τσεκαρε το


Ναι αλλα πρωτεΪνη εγω παιρνω ενα σκουπ μετα την προπονηση!!αρα να παιρνω quaker μεταπροπονητικα??

----------


## lila_1

Σε ένα μπολ βάζεις βρώμη ,γάλα ,κανέλα,ανακατεύεις και τα βάζεις στον φούρνο μικροκυμμάτων μέχρι να δεις οτι αρχίζει να φουσκώνει το μείγμα.
Θέλει το πολύ 2-3 λεπτά ζέσταμα.
Το βγάζεις, βάζεις 2 παγάκια για να μην περιμένεις να κρυώσει,ρίχνεις μέσα λίγο μέλι καμιά σταφίδα αν σου αρέσει και είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## Ramsis

> Σε ένα μπολ βάζεις βρώμη ,γάλα ,κανέλα,ανακατεύεις και τα βάζεις στον φούρνο μικροκυμμάτων μέχρι να δεις οτι αρχίζει να φουσκώνει το μείγμα.
> Θέλει το πολύ 2-3 λεπτά ζέσταμα.
> Το βγάζεις, βάζεις 2 παγάκια για να μην περιμένεις να κρυώσει,ρίχνεις μέσα λίγο μέλι καμιά σταφίδα αν σου αρέσει και είναι μια χαρά.


Κατι παρομοιο εκανα με ζεστο γαλα και μελι και βγηκε σαν χυλος και απο γευση αστα να πανε.....

----------


## lila_1

> Κατι παρομοιο εκανα με ζεστο γαλα και μελι και βγηκε σαν χυλος και απο γευση αστα να πανε.....


Ναι σαν χυλός θα βγει.
Μια χαρά είναι απο γεύση...
Ειδικά αν βάλεις ότι σου είπα...

Ναι αν έχεις μάθει να τρώς σοκολατίνα με συνοδεία κρουασάν βουτύρου και Μιλκο για πρωινό, ίσως δυσκολευτείς.

Αλλα  μη πιέζεσαι βραδερφέ
Φάε παγωτό με σιρόπι και κρέπες με μερέντα. Δεν πειράζει :08. Turtle:

----------


## dionisos

Δοκίμασε να κάνεις πιτάκι βρώμης. Δες παρακάτω :


http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...BC%CE%B7%CF%82

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...BC%CE%B7%CF%82

----------


## ADRIKOULAS7

> Ναι αλλα πρωτεΪνη εγω παιρνω ενα σκουπ μετα την προπονηση!!αρα να παιρνω quaker μεταπροπονητικα??


Φιλε μου και οτι παιρνεις ενα σκουπ μετα την προπονηση δεν εχει να λεει κατι!!!!!!!!!Μπορεις να παρεις ενα σκουπ το πρωι και ενα μετα την προπονηση σου!!!!!!!!!!!!Δεν θα παθεις κατι!!!!!!!!!!Α μετα την προπονηση καλυτερα ενα σκουπ πρωτεινης παρα σκετη βρωμη!!!!!!!!Επισης μπορεις να κανεις τον εξης συνδιασμο για πρωινο με την βρωμη!!!!!!!!!10 κ.γ βρωμη,1σκουπ πρωτεινη,1 μπανανα,1 μπαριτσα ολικης αλεσης της κελοκς επισης μπορεις να ριξεις κανα ξηρο καρπο η κανα αποξηραμενο φρουτο!!!!!!!!!!Εγω παντως τετοιες μιξεις εκανα οταν επαιρνα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## giannis64

εγινε συγχωνευση 3 θεματων για την βρωμη.

καντε αναζητηση πριν ανοιξετε νεο θεμα παιδια..

----------


## panosralliart

παρτε ριζογκοφρετες βαλτε λιγο μελι απο πανω και μετα κουακερ.ειναι τελειο

----------


## deluxe

Τα weetabix ειναι αρκετα καλα σε συστατικα, αλλα απο γευση πολυ αθλια! Με το ζορι τα ετρωγα! Μετα τα εβαζα φυστικοβουτυρο και μελι και κατεβαινουν πιο ανετα.

----------


## Pavlos17

τι πιο απλο,παγωμενο γαλα με quaker για πρωινο,δυσκολευεται την ζωη σας

----------


## arisfwtis

> Τα weetabix ειναι αρκετα καλα σε συστατικα, αλλα απο γευση πολυ αθλια! Με το ζορι τα ετρωγα! Μετα τα εβαζα φυστικοβουτυρο και μελι και κατεβαινουν πιο ανετα.


αυτα με την σοκολατα ειναι τελεια με γαλα

----------


## Takaros

εγω οπως ειναι σε κρυο γαλα+myofusion...αλλιως με τπτ....

----------


## Manos1989

> Στο μπλεντερ τα βαζεις??


ναι στο μπλέντερ....
Θέμα συνήθειας είναι φίλε.....σε όλους φαντάζομαι φαίνεται κάπως στην αρχή αλλά οι περισσότεροι το τρώνε με ευχαρίστηση μετά.


το πρωινό εννοώ τρώνε......διευκρίνηση για τα πονηρά μυαλά

----------


## Eddie

Oταν δεν ειχα σκονη,επαιρνα κουακερ το τριβα στο μπλεντερ,μετα νερο,πρωτεινη ξαναχτυπημα και μονορουφι.

Τι συνταγες και κουραφεξαλα λετε,σιγα μη καθομαι να βραζω τη βρωμη,να τη χτυπαω,να της μιλαω,να τη χαιδευω στ αυτακι και να στο τελος να την πινω.

Μπαμ και κατω!!Πολυ μερακληδες μου βγηκατε  :01. lol: 

Και για τις πιο hardcore μερες που δε θελω πρωτεινη,νερο με βρωμη και κατω.

----------


## giannis64

+1 :03. Thumb up:  στον  βασιλη.

----------


## noz1989

> Oταν δεν ειχα σκονη,επαιρνα κουακερ το τριβα στο μπλεντερ,μετα νερο,πρωτεινη ξαναχτυπημα και μονορουφι.
> 
> Τι συνταγες και κουραφεξαλα λετε,σιγα μη καθομαι να βραζω τη βρωμη,να τη χτυπαω,να της μιλαω,να τη χαιδευω στ αυτακι και να στο τελος να την πινω.
> 
> Μπαμ και κατω!!Πολυ μερακληδες μου βγηκατε 
> *
> Και για τις πιο hardcore μερες που δε θελω πρωτεινη,νερο με βρωμη και κατω.*


αυτο ακομα δεν μπορω να το κανω!

----------


## ελμερ

Σ οσους αρεσει το εβαπορε γαλα μπορουν να δοκιμασουν τι δικη μου συνταγη,,,αλεσμενο κουακερ,εβαπορε γαλα με χαμηλα λιπαρα και μιση κορτη κουταλια μαυρη ζαχαρη....(το εβαπορε οχι ζεσταμενο,μ αρεσει κρυο)  :01. Smile:

----------


## ελμερ

και κατι ακομα....εχω αγορασει μια ανταγωνιστικη μαρκα του QUAKER που ειναι αισθητα φτηνοτερη.(δεν ξερω αν κανει να πω την μαρκα) και αρκετες φορεσ πουλαει τα σακουλακια 1 συν ενα δωρο.πηρα 1(5 συν 5) ληγουν το 2012 και κοστισαν περιπου 0.9 ευρω το ενα με την προσφορα.... :01. Wink:  σορρυ για το διπλο post

----------


## Manos1989

> και κατι ακομα....εχω αγορασει μια ανταγωνιστικη μαρκα του QUAKER που ειναι αισθητα φτηνοτερη.(δεν ξερω αν κανει να πω την μαρκα) και αρκετες φορεσ πουλαει τα σακουλακια 1 συν ενα δωρο.πηρα 1(5 συν 5) ληγουν το 2012 και κοστισαν περιπου 0.9 ευρω το ενα με την προσφορα.... σορρυ για το διπλο post


Για πες τη  μάρκα αν θες  :01. Mr. Green: 
Και σε ποιο supermarket το βρήκες....
Γιατί να κάνει να αναφέρουμε quaker και όχι την άλλη μάρκα δηλαδή ? :01. Razz:

----------


## ελμερ

οκ..ειναι η μαρκα texas σ ενα κοκκινο σακουλακι.....και σκετη η μια συσκευασια εχει αισθητα φτηνοτερα απο την κουακερ....την βρηκα σ ενα supermarket ^φιλια^  λεγεται στο Περιστερι.νομιζω υπαρχει και στον Γαλαξια....πολλες φορες   εχω πετυχει να κανει προσφορα μια και μια δωρο.....και στην γευση δεν μου φαινεται διαφορετικη....θα δω παλι μολις παω για ψωνια και θα ποσταρω πληροφοριες ποσο θα την βρω και που... :08. Toast:

----------


## eri_87

> οκ..ειναι η μαρκα* texas* σ ενα κοκκινο σακουλακι.....και σκετη η μια συσκευασια εχει αισθητα φτηνοτερα απο την κουακερ....την βρηκα σ ενα supermarket ^φιλια^  λεγεται στο Περιστερι.νομιζω υπαρχει και στον Γαλαξια....πολλες φορες   εχω πετυχει να κανει προσφορα μια και μια δωρο.....και στην γευση δεν μου φαινεται διαφορετικη....θα δω παλι μολις παω για ψωνια και θα ποσταρω πληροφοριες ποσο θα την βρω και που...


Την έχω δει κι εγώ στο Σκλαβενίτη! Αλλά δεν είχα πετύχει ποτέ το 1+1 που λες. Όταν βρίσκω εγώ παίρνω της fytro που κάνει 1,80. Μικρή διαφορά, αλλά αθροιστικά...

----------


## ελμερ

ERI εχω πετυχει αρκετες φορες το ενα συν ενα...και η fytro απ οσο ξερω ειναι πολυ καλη μαρκα....,επειδη βρισκομαι συχνα στα super market για ψωνια του σπιτιου της δουλειας μολις πετυχω παλι το 1 συν 1 θα συμανω συναγερμο στο forum.. :02. Welcome:

----------


## giannis64

καποια στιγμη που υπηρχε η προσφορα στον μασουτη το ειχα αναφερει εδω..

----------


## ελμερ

Συγγνωμη για το off gianni,αλλα μηπως θα μπορουσαμε να ανοιξουμε ενα θεμα που ο καθενας να γραφει οτι εντοπισει σε καλη τιμη-προσφορα-εκπτωσεις που να εχει να κανει με την γυμναστικη (φαγωσιμα,φορμες αθλητικα κτλ) ωστε οποιο αλλο μελος θελει να παει να ψωνιζει....για παραδειγμα εγω ψωνισα αθλητικα παπουτια running σε πολλη καλη τιμη....δεν ξερω αν κανει να το πω.... :02. Welcome:

----------


## Panagiot1s

Δοκιμαστε στην αλεσμενη βρομη με το γαλα, να βαλετε ΗΕΜΟ. Μερικα κομματια απο το hemo θα κατσουν στον πατο με τη βρομη και θα γινουν ενα ωραιο μιγμα.
Συγκεκριμενα hemo και οχι πχ καοτονικ γιατι το χεμο καθετε στον πατο.

ΥΓ. δεν δουλευω για την hemo-εταιρια.

----------


## Levrone

παιδες εχει βγαλει η QUAKER κατι καινουρια προιοντα..

το ενα ειναι βρωμη με μαυρη σοκολατα και ενα αλλο με ξηρους καρπους..

πρεπει να μετρανε πολυ.

αλλα πηγα και τα ζητησα σε σουπερ μαρκετ και εφαγα χυλοπιτα..

δεν εχουν ερθει λεει.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## Ramsis

> Φιλε μου και οτι παιρνεις ενα σκουπ μετα την προπονηση δεν εχει να λεει κατι!!!!!!!!!Μπορεις να παρεις ενα σκουπ το πρωι και ενα μετα την προπονηση σου!!!!!!!!!!!!Δεν θα παθεις κατι!!!!!!!!!!Α μετα την προπονηση καλυτερα ενα σκουπ πρωτεινης παρα σκετη βρωμη!!!!!!!!Επισης μπορεις να κανεις τον εξης συνδιασμο για πρωινο με την βρωμη!!!!!!!!!10 κ.γ βρωμη,1σκουπ πρωτεινη,1 μπανανα,1 μπαριτσα ολικης αλεσης της κελοκς επισης μπορεις να ριξεις κανα ξηρο καρπο η κανα αποξηραμενο φρουτο!!!!!!!!!!Εγω παντως τετοιες μιξεις εκανα οταν επαιρνα!!!!!!!!!


Θα το Δοκιμασω...ευχαριστω παντως!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Ramsis

> Δοκίμασε να κάνεις πιτάκι βρώμης. Δες παρακάτω :
> 
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...BC%CE%B7%CF%82
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...BC%CE%B7%CF%82


Ευχαριστω dionisos!! :01. Wink:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Wolve

> παιδες εχει βγαλει η QUAKER κατι καινουρια προιοντα..
> 
> το ενα ειναι βρωμη με μαυρη σοκολατα και ενα αλλο με ξηρους καρπους..
> 
> πρεπει να μετρανε πολυ.
> 
> αλλα πηγα και τα ζητησα σε σουπερ μαρκετ και εφαγα χυλοπιτα..
> 
> δεν εχουν ερθει λεει..


και εμενα το ιδιο μου ειπαν  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Ramsis

> παιδες εχει βγαλει η QUAKER κατι καινουρια προιοντα..
> 
> το ενα ειναι βρωμη με μαυρη σοκολατα και ενα αλλο με ξηρους καρπους..
> 
> πρεπει να μετρανε πολυ.
> 
> αλλα πηγα και τα ζητησα σε σουπερ μαρκετ και εφαγα χυλοπιτα..
> 
> δεν εχουν ερθει λεει..


Που τα ειδες??αμα τα βρεισ στο net βαλε κανα link!!με σωζεισ... :01. Razz:

----------


## Ramsis

> Δοκιμαστε στην αλεσμενη βρομη με το γαλα, να βαλετε ΗΕΜΟ. Μερικα κομματια απο το hemo θα κατσουν στον πατο με τη βρομη και θα γινουν ενα ωραιο μιγμα.
> Συγκεκριμενα hemo και οχι πχ καοτονικ γιατι το χεμο καθετε στον πατο.
> 
> ΥΓ. δεν δουλευω για την hemo-εταιρια.


Το ιδιο οταν το κανω με πρωτεινη...καθεται η βρωμη με ελαχιτση πρωτ. στον πατο..
 :01. Mr. Green:  αηδια..

----------


## Ramsis

> Ναι σαν χυλός θα βγει.
> Μια χαρά είναι απο γεύση...
> Ειδικά αν βάλεις ότι σου είπα...
> 
> Ναι αν έχεις μάθει να τρώς σοκολατίνα με συνοδεία κρουασάν βουτύρου και Μιλκο για πρωινό, ίσως δυσκολευτείς.
> 
> Αλλα  μη πιέζεσαι βραδερφέ
> Φάε παγωτό με σιρόπι και κρέπες με μερέντα. Δεν πειράζει


Ρε φιλε εναν απλο καφε εχω συνηθισει να πινω αραξε λιγο..τεσπα αμα τρωγωταν δεν θα εκανα post το θεμα...ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια αλλα ετσι οπως βγαινει δεν τρωγεται...!! :01. Wink:

----------


## Ramsis

> τι πιο απλο,παγωμενο γαλα με quaker για πρωινο,δυσκολευεται την ζωη σας


Μα δεν τρωγεται...πως το τρως ρε φιλε...?? :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## Ramsis

> ναι στο μπλέντερ....
> Θέμα συνήθειας είναι φίλε.....σε όλους φαντάζομαι φαίνεται κάπως στην αρχή αλλά οι περισσότεροι το τρώνε με ευχαρίστηση μετά.
> 
> 
> το πρωινό εννοώ τρώνε......διευκρίνηση για τα πονηρά μυαλά


 :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Wink:  :01. Smile:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Ramsis

> Oταν δεν ειχα σκονη,επαιρνα κουακερ το τριβα στο μπλεντερ,μετα νερο,πρωτεινη ξαναχτυπημα και μονορουφι.
> 
> Τι συνταγες και κουραφεξαλα λετε,σιγα μη καθομαι να βραζω τη βρωμη,να τη χτυπαω,να της μιλαω,να τη χαιδευω στ αυτακι και να στο τελος να την πινω.
> 
> Μπαμ και κατω!!Πολυ μερακληδες μου βγηκατε 
> 
> Και για τις πιο hardcore μερες που δε θελω πρωτεινη,νερο με βρωμη και κατω.


Ετσι δοκιμασα και χθες σε μπλεντερ μαζι με γαλα,ενα σκουπ πρωτεινη και 40γρ βρωμη,αλλα η βρωμη ψιλο εκατσε στον ππατο με αποτελεσμα να κραταει και λιγο απο την πρωτ. στον πατο...τεσπα εβαλα μετα λιγο νερο στο κατακαθι να το πιω και...μου γυρησαν τα ματια και τα εντερα και το στομαχη και ολα... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## eri_87

Πω πω... πολύ περίεργο μου φαίνεται να δυσκολέυονται τόσο μερικοί με τη βρώμη! Έχουμε πει 10τρόπους... Πάντως εμένα η βρώμη με γάλα βρασμένη, μέλι κ σταφίδες είναι το αγαπημένο μου παιδικό γεύμα (συνήθως βράδινό  :08. One Laugh: )! Τ Ε Λ Ε Ι Ο ! ! !  Μόνο έτσι την ήξερα τη βρώμη κ δυσκολεύτηκα να την τρώω μόνο με νερό, αλλά συνήθισα!

----------


## Panagiot1s

> Το ιδιο οταν το κανω με πρωτεινη...καθεται η βρωμη με ελαχιτση πρωτ. στον πατο..
>  αηδια..


Εμενα αυτο μου αρεσει
χεχε
βιτσια ειναι αυτα... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## overtheclouds

Η βρώμη που παίρνω στα 100 gr τα 11 είναι πρωτείνη.
Αυτο που θέλω να ρωτήσω σε ποιό γεύμα της μέρας να τρώω βρώμη , μέχρι τώρα έτρωγα στο πρωινό μόλις ξυπνούσα μαζί με ταχίνη.
Αλλά κάπου διάβασα ότι λόγω υδατανθράκων βοηθάει και ως προπροπονητικό , αληθεύει?

----------


## Eddie

> Η βρώμη που παίρνω στα 100 gr τα 11 είναι πρωτείνη.
> Αυτο που θέλω να ρωτήσω σε ποιό γεύμα της μέρας να τρώω βρώμη , μέχρι τώρα έτρωγα στο πρωινό μόλις ξυπνούσα μαζί με ταχίνη.
> Αλλά κάπου διάβασα ότι λόγω υδατανθράκων βοηθάει και ως προπροπονητικό , αληθεύει?


Η πρωτεινη που εχει η βρωμη να ξερεις ομως οτι ειναι φυτικης προελευσης χωρις ολοκληρωμενο προφιλ αμινοξεων.

Μια χαρα την τρως το πρωι,για μετα την προπονηση δεν ειναι και η καλυτερη λυση επειδη εχει πολλες φυτικες ινες που θα καθυστερησουν και την απορροφηση της πρωτεινης.

Αυτο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι αν θες,να την βαλεις για υδατανθρακα στο στερεο μεταπροπονητικο αντι για πατατα,ρυζι η οτι αλλο εχεις και αν εχεις,δλδ να πιεις το ροφημα και να φας μετα απο καμια ωρα που θα εχει απορροφηθει η πρωτεινη.

----------


## Nosblos

> παιδες εχει βγαλει η QUAKER κατι καινουρια προιοντα..
> 
> το ενα ειναι βρωμη με μαυρη σοκολατα και ενα αλλο με ξηρους καρπους..
> 
> πρεπει να μετρανε πολυ.
> 
> αλλα πηγα και τα ζητησα σε σουπερ μαρκετ και εφαγα χυλοπιτα..
> 
> δεν εχουν ερθει λεει..


+1.000...
δοκιμασα ενα μπολ απο φιλο...
ειναι super....
τα κανονικα δεν τα ετρωγα εξου οτι με πριζουν κι ολας...
τα κανινουργια ειναι κομπλε...τσιμπησε τα και θα θυμηθεις!!

υ.σ. με ξηρους καρπους δοκιμασα!!!

----------


## Ramsis

> +1.000...
> δοκιμασα ενα μπολ απο φιλο...
> ειναι super....
> τα κανονικα δεν τα ετρωγα εξου οτι με πριζουν κι ολας...
> τα κανινουργια ειναι κομπλε...τσιμπησε τα και θα θυμηθεις!!
> 
> υ.σ. με ξηρους καρπους δοκιμασα!!!


Πως τα λενε??πες μας...

----------


## vAnY

:01. Smile: σιγουρα τα καινουρια quaker με σοκολατα ειναι πιο γευστικα αλλα εχουν μεγαλη διαφορα απο τη κανονικη σκετη βρωμη, δηλαδη για καποιον που θελει να προσεχει πολυ τ διατροφη του δεν θα τη συνηστουσα  :01. Sad: 

Πινακας για τα quaker  με σοκαλατα υγειας  

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/attachm...1&d=1296732985

Πινακας για κανονικα quaker

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/attachm...1&d=1296733063

(Πηγη: επισημο ελληνικο site της quaker)

δειτε διαφορα στους "Υδατανθρακες -ΕΚ των οποιων σακχαρα", "λιπαρες υλες", Πρωτεινη....

 :01. Sad:

----------


## eri_87

> σιγουρα τα καινουρια quaker με σοκολατα ειναι πιο γευστικα αλλα εχουν μεγαλη διαφορα απο τη κανονικη σκετη βρωμη, δηλαδη για καποιον που θελει να προσεχει πολυ τ διατροφη του δεν θα τη συνηστουσα 
> 
> Πινακας για τα quaker  με σοκαλατα υγειας  
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/attachm...1&d=1296732985
> 
> Πινακας για κανονικα quaker
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/attachm...1&d=1296733063
> ...


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Αυτό κοίταγα κι εγώ τώρα.... :01. Wink:  Απλά αυτοί που δε τρώνε με τίποτα τη βρώμη κ παίρνουν άλλα δημητριακά, μπορούν να πάρουν αυτά! Ή για κάποιες μέρες για αλλαγή.

----------


## vAnY

ναι αμε ! ο καθενας κανει τις επιλογες του  :01. Smile:

----------


## κουλης

> Εγω παλι στο πρωινο μου βαζω δημητριακα,πχ cherios που μ'αρεσουν.
> Βρωμη πρωι πρωι ειναι σαν τσιμεντο,δεν κατεβενει με τιποτα πρεπει να βαλω 3+ κουταλιες μελι για να μπει στο στομα.
> Δεν μιλαω για την αλεσμενη αλλα την κανονικη...


και εμενα με τρελενουν τα cheerios....! αλλα φουλ στην ζαχαρη ρε συ γιαννη... :/

----------


## Galletiosfp

1 κουταλι μεγαλο της σουπας που λενε ποσα quaker χωραει σε γρ?δεν εχω ζυγαρια,για αυτο ρωταω....αμα μπορει να το υπολογιση κανεις,η κουταλιες οχι πολυ γεματες απλα να γεμιζει το κουταλι οχι να κανει βουναλακη...ευχαριστω

----------


## giannis64

δεν ξερω για το κουταλι αλλα η φλυτζανα ειναι περιπου 80 γραμμαρια.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## eri_87

> 1 κουταλι μεγαλο της σουπας που λενε ποσα quaker χωραει σε γρ?δεν εχω ζυγαρια,για αυτο ρωταω....αμα μπορει να το υπολογιση κανεις,η κουταλιες οχι πολυ γεματες απλα να γεμιζει το κουταλι οχι να κανει βουναλακη...ευχαριστω


Είναι 10γρ η κουταλιά χωρίς "βουνό" κ 15γρ με "βουνό"!  :01. Smile:

----------


## Nosblos

> Πως τα λενε??πες μας...


τι πως τα λενε φιλε μου?
quaker...γραφει το κουτακι απ εξω!!

----------


## giannis64

> Είναι 10γρ η κουταλιά χωρίς "βουνό" κ 15γρ με "βουνό"!


 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## marvin

> Είναι 10γρ η κουταλιά χωρίς "βουνό" κ 15γρ με "βουνό"!


Τοσο το εχω υπολογισει και εγω!!!! :08. Turtle: Αν και θα με συνεφερε περισσοτερο να ηταν 10 με βουνο :01. Wink:

----------


## Ramsis

> τι πως τα λενε φιλε μου?
> quaker...γραφει το κουτακι απ εξω!!


Ρε φιλε εννοω το quaker με την σοκολατα..λες να μην το ξερω οτι το λενε quaker??quaker τι,εννοω...Αφου εγω ανοιξα το θεμα.... :01. Wink:

----------


## Ramsis

Και για οποιον δυσκολευεται με τα γραμμαρια ας το κανει με το σκουπ της πρωτεινης που ειναι αυνηθως 30 γρ!!Το μισο σκουπ στα 15γρ,το 1/3 στα 10γρ και ουτω καθεξης...

----------


## exkaliber

> Είναι 10γρ η κουταλιά χωρίς "βουνό" κ 15γρ με "βουνό"!


αυτο ξανα πεστο

----------


## pipis

> βρώμη+νερό+πρωτείνη= yummy


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

Το θεωρώ απο τα πιο ωραία ροφήματα!! 

και δεν συζητώ την αλλαγή επισκεψιμότητας στην τουαλέτα....

 :banana:  :banana:  :banana:

----------


## pipis

> Και για οποιον δυσκολευεται με τα γραμμαρια ας το κανει με το σκουπ της πρωτεινης που ειναι αυνηθως 30 γρ!!Το μισο σκουπ στα 15γρ,το 1/3 στα 10γρ και ουτω καθεξης...



δεν μπορείς να το υπολογίσεις έτσι όπως λες, γιατι δεν έχουν το ίδιο ειδικό βάρος η σκόνη πρωτεΐνης με τα quaker.

----------


## lila_1

> 1 κουταλι μεγαλο της σουπας που λενε ποσα quaker χωραει σε γρ?δεν εχω ζυγαρια,για αυτο ρωταω....αμα μπορει να το υπολογιση κανεις,η κουταλιες οχι πολυ γεματες απλα να γεμιζει το κουταλι οχι να κανει βουναλακη...ευχαριστω


Μια κουταλία της σούπας υπολόγιζε χωράει περίπου 10 γραμ βρώμης. Πάνω κάτω.
Ούτε κοφτή όυτε ξεχειλισμένη

----------


## eri_87

> Ρε φιλε εννοω το quaker με την σοκολατα..λες να μην το ξερω οτι το λενε quaker??quaker τι,εννοω...Αφου εγω ανοιξα το θεμα....


Το είδα σήμερα στο Μαρινόπουλο... λέει Quaker μπουκιές. Καλά, δε θα ήταν δύσκολο να το αναγνωρίσεις!  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Nosblos

> Το είδα σήμερα στο Μαρινόπουλο... λέει Quaker μπουκιές. Καλά, δε θα ήταν δύσκολο να το αναγνωρίσεις!


+1.000000!!

----------


## adamz

παιδες βλεπω συνεχεια ολοι αγοραζατε..βρωμη quakeρ εχει τοσο σημασια η μαρκα? π.χ εγω πηρα ενα πακετο millhouse και ειναι σχετικα ιδιο..η και χιμα !..πειραζει αν δεν ειναι quaker?

----------


## giannis64

οχι δεν τρεχει τιποτα.

----------


## leftis

Καλησπέρα,εχω μια ερωτησούλα οσον αφορά το oatmeal,quaker ή όπως αλλιώς λέγεται.
Το πήρα σήμερα πρώτη φορά για να το εντάξω στο πρωινό μου μιας και ακούω πως είναι πολυ καλό,αλλά είχα ενα προβληματάκι στην γεύση μιας και είμαι συνηθισμένος σε πρωινά με αρκετή ζάχαρη.Δοκίμασα να βάλω σταφίδες,κανέλλα και να το βράσω σε γάλα αλλά και πάλι δεν με ικανοποίησε η γευση.Θέλω να ρωτήσω λοιπόν αν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που μπορώ να κάνω για να καλυτερεύσω την γεύση του ή αν είναι απλά θέμα συνήθειας.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Pavlos17

> Καλησπέρα,εχω μια ερωτησούλα οσον αφορά το oatmeal,quaker ή όπως αλλιώς λέγεται.
> Το πήρα σήμερα πρώτη φορά για να το εντάξω στο πρωινό μου μιας και ακούω πως είναι πολυ καλό,αλλά είχα ενα προβληματάκι στην γεύση μιας και είμαι συνηθισμένος σε πρωινά με αρκετή ζάχαρη.Δοκίμασα να βάλω σταφίδες,κανέλλα και να το βράσω σε γάλα αλλά και πάλι δεν με ικανοποίησε η γευση.Θέλω να ρωτήσω λοιπόν αν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που μπορώ να κάνω για να καλυτερεύσω την γεύση του ή αν είναι απλά θέμα συνήθειας.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


συνηθεια...ριξε μπολικη κανελα μεσα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

_Ολα είναι μια συνήθεια, σιγά σιγά με το καιρό_

----------


## eri_87

Συνήθεια είναι... Εγώ το έτρωγα από παλιά αλλά με ζάχαρη και γάλα και όταν το έφαγα πρώτη φορά σκέτο με νερό νόμιζα ότι δε θα το ξαναφάω!!! Προφανώς πλέον το τρώω καθημερινά....  :01. Razz: 
Βάλε μπόλικη κανέλα και στην αρχή μέχρι να το συνηθίσεις βάλε λίιιιιγο μέλι να γλυκάνει. Μετά κόψε κ το μέλι!

----------


## leftis

Αααα,οκ τότε ευχαριστώ πολύ,Θα δοκιμάσω το μέλι αρχικά  :01. Smile:

----------


## dionisos

Εγώ μόνο πιτάκι βρώμης μπορώ να φάω! Δοκίμασε το ίσως σ'αρέσει! http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...72568&langid=1

----------


## RAMBO

παρε κανενα choco cops και ασε το χωμα....εγω ποτε μου δεν το συνηθησα γινεσαι τερασ κ χωρισ αυτο..οπωσ εγω :05. Biceps:

----------


## FoTiS3

εγω βαζω την βρωμη στο μπλεντερ μαζι με γαλα και whey γευση σοκολατας ή φράουλας και γινεται τελειο!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## RAMBO

μια πατεντα που μου αρεσε ηταν ξυσμα μαυρησ σοκολατασ :01. Wink:

----------


## Giannistzn

Εγω βαζω κανελα - μπανανα - κουακερ - γαλα και τα βραζω. Γλυτωνω υδατανθρακες απο τις σταφιδες και αλλαζω με μπανανα που λιωνεις και δινει (για εμενα) πολυ καλυτερη γευση!

Αν ουτε αυτο σε καλυψει, βαλε μια μικρη κουταλια μελι. Δινει πολυ ευχαριστη γευση.

----------


## thegravijia

αμα θες να βαλεις κιλα
παρε ενα γιαουρτι - βρωμη σταφιδες αμα θες τα ανακατευεις λιγο μελι ...

----------


## Giannistzn

> αμα θες να βαλεις κιλα
> παρε ενα γιαουρτι - βρωμη σταφιδες αμα θες τα ανακατευεις λιγο μελι ...


Με γιαουρτι που ειχα δοκιμασει την βρωμη αν την αφησεις 1-2 λεπτα ρουφαει υγρα και γινεται μια μαζα οταν το μασας λιγο αηδια! Ειναι πιο ευχαριστο με το γαλα (νομιζω).

Αλλα γουστα ειναι αυτα!

----------


## konna

> Με γιαουρτι που ειχα δοκιμασει την βρωμη αν την αφησεις 1-2 λεπτα ρουφαει υγρα και γινεται μια μαζα οταν το μασας λιγο αηδια! Ειναι πιο ευχαριστο με το γαλα (νομιζω).
> 
> Αλλα γουστα ειναι αυτα!


Με τη βρώμη οταν γίνεται ακριβως ετσι οπως το λες εσυ αγάπησα το γιαουρτι
Μεχρι τοτε μου φαινοταν καπως ξινο και δεν καθοταν καλα στο στομαχι μου (ανακατευομουν). Με τη βρωμη ομως ειναι σαν να τρωω ρυζογαλο, ως προς το ποσο καλα μου κανει στο στομαχι.

Ω, ναι. Λογω εντονου στρες εχω θεματακια με το συγκεκριμένο μερος του σωματος

----------


## Giannistzn

> Με τη βρώμη οταν γίνεται ακριβως ετσι οπως το λες εσυ αγάπησα το γιαουρτι
> Μεχρι τοτε μου φαινοταν καπως ξινο και δεν καθοταν καλα στο στομαχι μου (ανακατευομουν). Με τη βρωμη ομως ειναι σαν να τρωω ρυζογαλο, ως προς το ποσο καλα μου κανει στο στομαχι.
> 
> Ω, ναι. Λογω εντονου στρες εχω θεματακια με το συγκεκριμένο μερος του σωματος


Αυτο ισως να χρειαζεται και τη γνωμη καποιου γιατρου. Μπορει να ειναι (εκτος απο το στρες) και καποιο αλλο προβλημα με το υδροχλωρικο οξυ του στομαχου. Κοιταξε το καλου κακου, ποτε δεν ξερεις!

----------


## tommygunz

Με μέλι βελτιώνεται πολύ, ήταν η πρώτη μου σκέψη... Το ανέφεραν και παραπάνω. 
Και αυτό που είπε ο Rambo πολύ καλό με τη μαύρη σοκολάτα, δεν το είχα σκεφτεί. :03. Thumb up: 

Άλλη μια σκέψη είναι να το τρώς με τη whey. Χτυπάς 1 scoop whey σε 250 ml νερό και το ρίχνεις μέσα στη γαβάθα με τα κουάκερ και είσαι τζετ!

----------


## Qlim4X

Παντως μια λυσι που ακολουθο εγω ειναι γαλα σογιας με γευση βανιλια η σοκολατα. χαμηλο σε θερμιδες λιπαρα και ζαχαρες.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Giannistzn

Tελικα ειμαι ο μονος που του αρεσει η μπανανα και βαζει ή ολοι οι υπολοιποι δεν την προτιματε για τους υδατανθρακες?

----------


## RAMBO

περι ορεξεωσ κολοκυθοπιτα..οταν ειχα φτασει στο τελικο σταδιο να την σιχαθω δοκιμασα και κατι τελευταιο κ με κρατησε πολυ καιρο αν θεσ κανε μια δοκιμη..λοιπον βαλε σε ενα μπολ την ποσοτητα βρωμησ που τρωσ μετα χτυπα την στο μπλεντερ και υστερα μετρησε ποσεσ κουταλιεσ τησ σουπασ ειναι η μετρησε τη με το σκουπακι τησ whey δεσ ποσο ειναι παρε ενα πακετο αλεσε το και στην συνεχεια κανε το πρωινο σου απο φαγωσημο σε ροφημα συγκεκριμενα μεσα στο shaker βαλε γαλα την whey την ποσοτητα βρωμησ που εχεισ μετρησει οτι αναλογη στην ποσοτητα που θα ετρωγεσ(υπολογισε κοντα στισ 5-6 κουταλιεσ τησ σουπασ μου ειχε βγει)ειναι πολυ δεν λεω παντοσ μπορεισ να το καταναλωσεισ σε πολυ πιο συντομο χρονικο διαστημα και κυριωσ δεν εχει την αισθηση χωματοσ :01. Wink:

----------


## steg

Με μήλο (μπλέντερ)
Με μήλο και μπανάνα (μπλέντερ)
Με νερό και 2-3 φέτες τετηγμένου κίτρινου τυριού (σε φούρνο μικροκυμάτων 2 λεπτά)
Με βρασμένο κους-κους σε αναλογία 50/50 και λίγο αλάτι (ανακατεύεις τα δύο μίγματα με κουτάλι)

----------


## Giannistzn

Κατι που θυμηθηκα σημερα, ακουγεται κατι οτι η κανελα σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες για παρατεταμενο διαστημα μπορει να προκαλεσει στειρωτητα!

----------


## PEGY

Εγώ την πρώτη φορά το πέταξα το κουτί........ :01. Mr. Green: 

Δοκίμασε λίγο κακάο, αλλάζει τελείως τη γεύση.

Μερικές φορές, αν έχει προηγηθεί προπόνηση βάζω μπανάνα λιωμένη με το πηρούνι ή αποξηραμένα φρουτα ενυδατωμένα απ το βράδυ....

Παντως ρουφάει πολύ νερό οπότε όταν το βράζω ρίχνω νερό κ το αφήνω κ μετά πάλι για μερικές φορες. Καλύτερα στο μπρίκι παρά στο στομάχι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RAMBO

PEGY τα φρουτα πωσ τα φτιαχνεισ ετσι? και τοσεσ ωρεσ δεν αλλιωνονται? :01. Unsure:

----------


## PEGY

βράζω νερό στο μπρίκι κ σε μια κούπα κόβω τα αποξηραμένα φρουτα κομμάτια, βάζω κ κανα αμύγδαλο. Μόλις βράσει το νερό το ρίχνω στα φρουτα.

Όλη η διαδικασία γίνεται το προηγούμενο βράδυ, δεν παθαίνουν τίποτα, ίσα ισα που είναι κ πιο εύκολα να αφομιωθούν. Αυτό είναι κ ένα τρίκ για να μην χάσει ο οργανισμός κανενα θρεπτικό συστατικό. Το ίδιο ισχύει κ για τα αμύγδαλα, βρεγμένα είναι κ πιο νόστιμα. Το πρωί ρίχνω κ τη βρώμη, προσθέτω κ επιπλέον νερό, βράζω κανονικά κ έτοιμο!!!

----------


## RAMBO

οκ σε ευχαριστω πολυ :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## PEGY

Αν δοκιμάσεις πές μου   :01. Wink:

----------


## RAMBO

μεσα στισ επομενεσ μερεσ  να περιμενεισ εντυπωσεισ... :01. Wink:

----------


## PEGY

:01. Wink:

----------


## magdaline

με κανέλα κ γάλα, με γάλα ταχίνι κ μέλι

----------


## ionos1

παιδιά μόνο σε μένα αρέσει και σκέτο ... συνήθως το ρίχνω μαζί με την πρωτείνη... αλλά και μόνο του δεν με χαλάει ! 3 σακουλάκια την εβδομάδα φεύγουν για πλάκα!

----------


## luckyseven

> παιδιά μόνο σε μένα αρέσει και σκέτο ... συνήθως το ρίχνω μαζί με την πρωτείνη... αλλά και μόνο του δεν με χαλάει ! 3 σακουλάκια την εβδομάδα φεύγουν για πλάκα!


 καλα παιζει να εισαι ο μονος εδω μεσα που του αρεσει τοσο πολυ εμενα μου κραταει ενα σακουλακι για μια 5 μερες και το τρωω με λιγο νερο μια κουταλια του γλυκου μελι μια κουταλια της σουπας λιναροσπορο και βαζω μεσα απο τα 2 στημενα πορτοκαλια το κατακαθι τελοσπαντων οσο για την γευση ικανοποιητικη θα ελεγα.

----------


## κουλης

ριχτε λιγο γλυκαντιμο μεσα ρε παιδια και θα γινει μουρλια :01. Mr. Green:  εγω αυτο κανω παντος..... :01. Wink:

----------


## dionisos

> ριχτε λιγο *γλυκαντιμο* μεσα ρε παιδια και θα γινει μουρλια εγω αυτο κανω παντος.....


Τι είναι αυτό? :01. Unsure:

----------


## κουλης

> Τι είναι αυτό?


γλυκαντικο βρε παιδια νταξει μπερδευτικα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## eri_87

> καλα παιζει να εισαι ο μονος εδω μεσα που του αρεσει τοσο πολυ εμενα μου κραταει ενα σακουλακι για μια 5 μερες και το τρωω με λιγο νερο μια κουταλια του γλυκου μελι μια κουταλια της σουπας λιναροσπορο και βαζω μεσα απο τα 2 στημενα πορτοκαλια το κατακαθι τελοσπαντων οσο για την γευση ικανοποιητικη θα ελεγα.


Δεν είναι ο μόνος... Κ μένα μαρέσει πολύ η βρώμη! Δε βαριέμαι να τρώω κάθε μέρα και μακάρι να μπορούσα από άποψη θερμίδων να τρωω παραπάνω...  :01. Razz:  Το μόνο που δεν μπορώ είναι να τη φάω άψητη!!!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gsisr

βρώμη ανακατεμένη με με whey γεύση σοκολάτα ζεστό γάλα και λίγο γλυκαντικό αρκετά νόστιμη. θα δοκιμάσω να βάλω και καμια κουταλιά καφέ

----------


## Orc

Δοκιμάστε  monster milk οποιαδήποτε γεύση με 2 κουταλιές βρώμη και quaker δημητριακά σοκολάτα ή quaker με ξηρούς καρπούς. Αν μιλάμε για γευστικό πρωινό...

----------


## magdaline

> Δοκιμάστε  monster milk οποιαδήποτε γεύση με 2 κουταλιές βρώμη και quaker δημητριακά σοκολάτα ή quaker με ξηρούς καρπούς. Αν μιλάμε για γευστικό πρωινό...


Αυτό το νέο κουάκερ  με τις γεύσεις δυστυχώς έχει πολλά λιπαρά,δεν ενδεικνυται για γραμμωση :01. Sad:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> Αυτό το νέο κουάκερ  με τις γεύσεις δυστυχώς έχει πολλά λιπαρά,δεν ενδεικνυται για γραμμωση


Ακριβώς όπως το είπε η magdaline,το δοκίμασα για 3 εβδομαδες.Πηρα αποτομα 2 βρωμικα κιλα με 1 φορα τη μερα μέσα σε 10 ημέρες,απο γευση τα σπαει αλλα δεν θα το πρότεινα απο μεριας μου. :02. Shock:

----------


## ionos1

> Δοκιμάστε  monster milk οποιαδήποτε γεύση με 2 κουταλιές βρώμη και quaker δημητριακά σοκολάτα ή quaker με ξηρούς καρπούς. Αν μιλάμε για γευστικό πρωινό...


+1111 το δοκίμασα με muscle milk  ... απίστευτο!

----------


## luckyseven

Παιδια να μου λυση καποιος την απορια που εχω γιατι εχουνε πει οτι σιδηρος δεν μπορει να απορροφηθει απο το συκωτι εαν καταναλωσουμε ασβεστιο το ιδιο συμβαινει και με το μαγνησιο.Ετσι το ενα αναιρει το αλλο και δεν λαμβανουνε ουτε ασβεστιο ουτε σιδηρο.Αφου λοιπον το κουακερ περιεχει αρκετο σιδηρο μηπως κανετε λαθος που βαζετε γαλα η γιαουρτι στο πρωινο αντι σκετα με νερο :01. Unsure: ?

----------


## konna

Πριν λίγο δοκίμασα πρώτη φορά σκέτη βρώμη με νερό, έβαλα και λίγο αλατοπιπερι και ήταν μούρλια!. Ενθουσιάστηκα!!!!!
Είναι ο,τι καλύτερο για το στομάχι!!!

Κρίμα που περασε ο χειμώνας, γιατι κατι τετοια πρωινά θα ήταν ο,τι πρέπει για τα κρύα πρωινά...

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> Παιδια να μου λυση καποιος την απορια που εχω γιατι εχουνε πει οτι σιδηρος δεν μπορει να απορροφηθει απο το συκωτι εαν καταναλωσουμε ασβεστιο το ιδιο συμβαινει και με το μαγνησιο.Ετσι το ενα αναιρει το αλλο και δεν λαμβανουνε ουτε ασβεστιο ουτε σιδηρο.Αφου λοιπον το κουακερ περιεχει αρκετο σιδηρο μηπως κανετε λαθος που βαζετε γαλα η γιαουρτι στο πρωινο αντι σκετα με νερο?


Η δικη μου γνωμη ειναι πως αυτα ειναι μαλ..... των γιατρων που τα λενε ουτε εγω ξερω για ποιο λογο.Δε γινεται να τρωνε τοσα χρονια αθλητες και γενικα ανθρωποι βρωμη με γαλα και να την εχουν μαλιστα στη κατηγορια των δημητριακων αν ηταν ετσι οπως το λες.Ειναι το ιδιο με το να τρως κοτοπουλο με γιαουρτι η ψαρι με τυρι,εγω προσωπικα συνδιαζω κρεας με γαλακτοκομικα προιοντα απο οταν θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου και δεν εχω προβλημα σιδηρου η ασβεστιου. :01. Wink:

----------


## luckyseven

εμενα η μανα μου παντα το εφτιαχνε σαν γευμα το εβραζε αρκετα μεχρι να χυλωσει καλα να μην ειναι νεροζουμι και μετα εβαζε πρως το τελος μεσα λιγο βουτυρο και μπολικη φετα φτιαχτε το ειναι νοστιμο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## konna

> Η δικη μου γνωμη ειναι πως αυτα ειναι μαλ..... των γιατρων που τα λενε ουτε εγω ξερω για ποιο λογο.Δε γινεται να τρωνε τοσα χρονια αθλητες και γενικα ανθρωποι βρωμη με γαλα και να την εχουν μαλιστα στη κατηγορια των δημητριακων αν ηταν ετσι οπως το λες.Ειναι το ιδιο με το να τρως κοτοπουλο με γιαουρτι η ψαρι με τυρι,εγω προσωπικα συνδιαζω κρεας με γαλακτοκομικα προιοντα απο οταν θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου και δεν εχω προβλημα σιδηρου η ασβεστιου.


Νομίζω ότι εχει απλά μειωμένη απορρόφηση. Για μέγιστη απορρόφηση ο σίδηρος πρέπει να συνοδεύεται απο βιταμίνη C.
Τωρα ενας αντρας που οι εξετασεις του ειναι νορμαλ δεν χρειαζεται να προβληματίζεται για αυτα. Σε μενα που η φεριτινη μου ειναι στα πατωματα, ειναι θεμα που θα μπορουσε να με απασχολησει. Αλλα τωρα παιρνω αμπουλες σιδηρου  :01. Wink:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Οποτε τσακαλια μου καταλειγουμε στο οτι την χλαπακιαζουμε οπως θελουμε !!!  :01. Razz:  :01. Wink:

----------


## jumper

Η δικη μου συνταγη για πρωινο ειναι μιξη 30 γρ. νιφαδες βρωμης χονδρες με 30 γρ. νιφαδες πιτυρου σε μπωλ με νερο , μικροκυματων για 2-3 λεπτα και μετα 1 κουταλια σουπας φυστικοβουτυρο,μιση μπανανα,1 σκουπ πρωτεινη σοκολατα,λιγη κανελα και ανακατεμα...τελος.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Η δικη μου συνταγη για πρωινο ειναι μιξη 30 γρ. νιφαδες βρωμης χονδρες με 30 γρ. νιφαδες πιτυρου σε μπωλ με νερο , μικροκυματων για 2-3 λεπτα και μετα 1 κουταλια σουπας φυστικοβουτυρο,μιση μπανανα,1 σκουπ πρωτεινη σοκολατα,λιγη κανελα και ανακατεμα...τελος.


Και δεν τρώω καλύτερα μια τυροπιτούλα.  :01. Razz: 

Αυτές τι είναι?

----------


## jumper

> Και δεν τρώω καλύτερα μια τυροπιτούλα. 
> 
> Αυτές τι είναι?


λεγονται και oat bran και ειναι ψιλοαλεσμενες νιφαδες που προερχονται απο την βρωμη αλλα μεγαλυτερη περιεκτικοτιτα σε φυτικεσ ινες.ειναι ωραιες μονο οταν αναμιγνιονται με την βρωμη ομως. :01. Wink:

----------


## PEGY

> Παιδια να μου λυση καποιος την απορια που εχω γιατι εχουνε πει οτι σιδηρος δεν μπορει να απορροφηθει απο το συκωτι εαν καταναλωσουμε ασβεστιο το ιδιο συμβαινει και με το μαγνησιο.Ετσι το ενα αναιρει το αλλο και δεν λαμβανουνε ουτε ασβεστιο ουτε σιδηρο.Αφου λοιπον το κουακερ περιεχει αρκετο σιδηρο μηπως κανετε λαθος που βαζετε γαλα η γιαουρτι στο πρωινο αντι σκετα με νερο?


Αυτό όντως ισχύει, λεπτομερώς δεν μπορώ να το περιγράψω θα το ξανακοιτάξω κ θα κάνω ποστ. Σε γενικές γραμμές το ασβέστιο κ ο σίδηρος για να απορροφηθούν από τον οργανισμό αυτός εκρίνει δύο ενζυμα ανταγωνιστικά που στη ουσία το ένα αναιρεί το άλλο

Πάντως με την παστερίωση το ασβέστιο του γάλακτος ούτως ή άλλως μετατρέπεται σε μορφή μη απορροφήσιμη από τον οργανισμό οπότε στην ουσία είναι νερό με λιπαρά κ θερμίδες. . . 

Ξέρω με αυτό το ποστ πιθανότατα έχω να ΄ακούσω¨ πολλά αλλά είμαστε τα μόνα ζώα που και μετά το θηλασμό συνεχίζουμε να πίνουμε γάλα χωρίς λόγο....

Για ασβέσιο αμύγδαλά κ σπανάκι φουλ

----------


## ChRiSbB

> Δοκιμάστε  monster milk οποιαδήποτε γεύση με 2 κουταλιές βρώμη και quaker δημητριακά σοκολάτα ή quaker με ξηρούς καρπούς. Αν μιλάμε για γευστικό πρωινό...


Εγώ την βρώμη(5 μεγάλες κουταλιές) την τρώω με γάλα -70% λακτόζη και λίγα quaker δημητριακά σοκολάτα.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Εγώ την βρώμη(5 μεγάλες κουταλιές) την τρώω με γάλα -70% λακτόζη και λίγα quaker δημητριακά σοκολάτα.


δεν είναι και η καλύτερη επιλογή. :01. Unsure:

----------


## sadistic

1 scoop whey,7 kουταλιες quaker,1 κουταλια μελι η ταχινι,ολα μαζι στο μπλεντερ και τα μυαλα στα καγκελα! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## lila_1

> 7 kουταλιες quaker


 Έτσι.
Σκέτες.
 :01. Mr. Green: 

Γκέι όλοι εδω μέσα.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sadistic

τι εννοεις σκετες......ολα μαζι λεμε+το νερακι φυσικα.γκει...μπα δεν νομιζω,σε λαθος ατομο απευθηνεσε μαλλον :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## lila_1

Λέω πως τις τρώω εγώ και ποιος είναι ο σωστός τρόπος να τις φάς.. :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sadistic

:01. Mr. Green:  :02. Welcome:  :01. Smile: γραψε λαθος αν και αστεια ηταν τα λεγωμενα μου :01. Wink:

----------


## ChRiSbB

> Εγώ την βρώμη(5 μεγάλες κουταλιές) την τρώω με γάλα -70% λακτόζη και λίγα quaker δημητριακά σοκολάτα.





> δεν είναι και η καλύτερη επιλογή.


Τι κάνω λάθος;
Αν είναι να το διορθώσω.

----------


## DimitrisT

> Λέω πως τις τρώω εγώ και ποιος είναι ο σωστός τρόπος να τις φάς..


Ο καθενας την τρωει οπως τον βολευει..  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

@ChRiSbB μαλλον το λεει για τα δημητριακα σοκολατα.

----------


## ChRiSbB

Τα δημητριακά απλός έχουν κάποια μικρά κομματάκια σοκολάτας.
http://www.quakeroats.gr/ProductDeta...&p_id=6&g_id=2

----------


## DimitrisT

> Τα δημητριακά απλός έχουν κάποια μικρά κομματάκια σοκολάτας.
> http://www.quakeroats.gr/ProductDeta...&p_id=6&g_id=2


Ναι αλλα αμα το συγκρινεις με την απλη βρωμη εχουν διαφορα γυρω στα 25γρ στα σακχαρα.
Η απλη εχει 1,1γρ σακχαρα στα 100γρ βρωμης ενω τα δημητριακα εχουν 26γρ.

----------


## willy

Για πρωινό εκτός το πιτάκι βρώμης  που κάνω 2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα (με μέλι και κανέλα είναι όλα τα λεφτά πάντως  :08. Turtle: )  εάν δεν έχω χρόνο (όταν αργήσω να ξυπνήσω) παίρνω 80 με 100 γραμ. βρώμης και τα ανακατεύω με γιαούρτι 2% και αν θέλω τρώω και ένα φρούτο κατά προτίμηση μπανάνα !!  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Bonjo

yparxoun duo tupoi brwmhs , h leprokomenh kai h xontrokomenh , h leptokomenh ginete safws pio kalo aleuri se ena multi  , egw to pernaw apo sita opws to kanoniko aleuri kai ftiaxnw shakes me 300-350ml gala 1 meros whey 3 aleuri pou pinonte sxedon euxarista  , 

na simiwsw pws prin 2 xronia peripou pou ksekinisa na trww brwmh me epiane anagoula , sthn arxh etrwga mpol me dhmitriaka kai duo koutalies ths soupas brwmh ( auth htan h posothta pou antexa na murizw xwris na anagouliazw , siga siga opws anebaina kila sto gym anebaza kai tis koutalies opou eftasa na bazw miso miso  se diplasia mpol apo oti prwta , me ta polla sunithisa th murwdia kai pleon to trww kai sketo me nero AN kai merikes fores mou erxete polu entonh geush ... kotosoupas pou me enagouliazei ligaki ... pleon trww ~200g tis hmeres ksekourashs kai ~300g tis hmeres tou gym , prin duo xronia phgena toualeta standar mia fora to prwi  , pleon treis fores einai to standar kai merikes meres mporei na paw kai 4 kai 5 , bale kai oti apo tote pou ksekinisa to gym diplasiasa tis idi megales posothtes nerou pou pinw kai wres wres siniditopoiw oti paw toualeta ana 20 lepto gia diaforous logous ... to kalo einai pws pleon eite ourish eite xontro ... ton idio xrono pernei , pat kiout katastaseis 

KSERW PWS TA GRREKLSIH DEN ENDIKNONTE GIA ELLHNIKO FORUM ALLA EXW FAEI FORMAT KAI EBALA AGGLO/ROUMANIKA WINDOWS ( οχι ρε παιδιά τώρα , είδα πως το αλάνι το αδερφός μου , μου έβαλε ελληνικά που πήγα να σας δείξω τα ρουμανικά , ηθελα να σας ζητίσω να μου δείξετε που θα μπορουσα να τα βρω ,  βαριέμε να ξαναγράφω όλο αυτο το κείμενο όμως , ελπίζω να με συνχωρέσετε  :01. Razz:  )

----------


## Tasos Green

Bonjo δες την υπογραφή του Willy απο πανω σου... ειναι κανονας του Forum... :03. Thumb up:  αν κατεβασεις ελληνικο προγραμμα browser εχει να γραψεις ελληνικα..

----------


## just chris

http://alara.co.uk/index.php?action=...product_id=273
 το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις;ωραιο φαινεται ε;

----------


## DrNio

> http://alara.co.uk/index.php?action=...product_id=273
>  το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις;ωραιο φαινεται ε;





> Warning: OT Chocolate Porridge is so delicious that you may find yourself eating it for a snack, lunch, dinner…


 *χαχαχα*

Φαίνεται πολύ νόστιμο.Δεν το έχω βρει σε κανένα super-market,εσύ?Αν το βρω θα το πάρω.

--------------------

*edit* : το RDA τι είναι ?

----------


## just chris

> *χαχαχα*
> 
> Φαίνεται πολύ νόστιμο.Δεν το έχω βρει σε κανένα super-market,εσύ?Αν το βρω θα το πάρω.
> 
> --------------------
> 
> *edit* : το RDA τι είναι ?


σε bio shop παιζει!

----------


## magayver

στο καρφουρ το εχει , στιν γωνια με τα βιολογικα προιοντα!

----------


## DrNio

Thanks guys.Ειδικά τώρα που καλοκαιριάζει αν θες κάτι σοκολατένιο,χωρίς να ξεφεύγεις σε θερμίδες πιστεύω οτι μετράει.

----------


## Chris92

παιδια μπορειται να μου πειτε πως ακριβως γινονται τα "πιτακια" βρομης?

----------


## lef

> παιδια μπορειται να μου πειτε πως ακριβως γινονται τα "πιτακια" βρομης?


τσεκαρε εδω
http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...B3%CE%AE-Video

----------


## Chris92

> τσεκαρε εδω
> http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...B3%CE%AE-Video


 ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε!

----------


## worfel

> Αν δεις στο τοπικ για τα bulk συμπληρωματα καποια παιδια εχουν γραψει πως παιρνουν βρωμη σε σκονη απο ενα καταστημα μεσω ιντερνετ. Τωρα δν ξερω αν διαλυεται τελειως στο νερο....


οφφτοπικ

μου έκλεψες το άβαταρ!

----------


## just chris

οτι εχουν βγει δημητριακα κουακερ σε μπουκιτσες με μαυρη σοκολατα....το εχει παρει κανενος το ματι;;;βασικα δε βρισκω λινκ αλλα εχω ενα σακουλακι σπιτι....τελεια γευση!!!

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> οτι εχουν βγει δημητριακα κουακερ σε μπουκιτσες με μαυρη σοκολατα....το εχει παρει κανενος το ματι;;;βασικα δε βρισκω λινκ αλλα εχω ενα σακουλακι σπιτι....τελεια γευση!!!


Γράψε αμα μπορείς τα συστατικά!

----------


## just chris

> Γράψε αμα μπορείς τα συστατικά!


δυστυχως φιλε μου το πεταω το κουτι για εξοικονομηση χωρου,οταν ξαναπαρω θα ποσταρω ομως!

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> δυστυχως φιλε μου το πεταω το κουτι για εξοικονομηση χωρου,οταν ξαναπαρω θα ποσταρω ομως!


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## DrNio

> οτι εχουν βγει δημητριακα κουακερ σε μπουκιτσες με μαυρη σοκολατα....το εχει παρει κανενος το ματι;;;βασικα δε βρισκω λινκ αλλα εχω ενα σακουλακι σπιτι....τελεια γευση!!!


Ναι,καθόλου δεν μου άρεσαν.Πριν κανα μήνα και λίγο παραπάνω τα δοκίμασα.

Πάρα πολύ γλυκά και η βρώμη είναι σε χαμηλό ποσοστό(κάτω απο 50% σίγουρα,έχω την εντύπωση οτι είναι στο 30%).

Ωραία η σοκολάτα όμως.

Για corn flakes αγοράζω βιολογικά με 3 eurw.(90%++ βιολογικό καλαμπόκι).Είναι σαν τον "κόκορα" που συνηθίζω να λέω της Kellogs(?),στο πολύ πιο υγιεινό.

----------


## just chris

> Ναι,καθόλου δεν μου άρεσαν.Πριν κανα μήνα και λίγο παραπάνω τα δοκίμασα.
> 
> Πάρα πολύ γλυκά και η βρώμη είναι σε χαμηλό ποσοστό(κάτω απο 50% σίγουρα,έχω την εντύπωση οτι είναι στο 30%).
> 
> Ωραία η σοκολάτα όμως.
> 
> Για corn flakes αγοράζω βιολογικά με 3 eurw.(90%++ βιολογικό καλαμπόκι).Είναι σαν τον "κόκορα" που συνηθίζω να λέω της Kellogs(?),στο πολύ πιο υγιεινό.


κατσε ρε νιο...εσυ τα εβγαλες οφ με τη μια!!!μια χαρα ειναι,οτι πρεπει για πρωινο κ ειναι γυρω στο 40% η βρωμη!

----------


## DrNio

:01. Mr. Green: 

Απλώς περιμένα κάτι πιο υγιεινό όταν είδα κουάκερ και επειδή τρώω 1+1/2 μπολ γάλα με δημητριακά μου φάνηκαν υπερβολικά γλυκά και τα κορν φλεικς απο μόνα τους αλλά και σε συνδιασμό με την (πολυ ωραια!) σοκολάτα τους.

Γούστα είναι αυτά.Μια φορά τα αγόρασα και μόνο μία φορά έφαγα.Αν θέλεις κάτι με σοκολάτα είναι καλή επιλογή.( Σήμερα που ήθελα κάτι σοκολατένιο και δροσιστικό ήπια γάλα με Hemo :08. Turtle: )

----------


## ggeorge

καλησπερα

Σημερα πηρα την πρωτη μου βρωμη. 
Αυτο που διαβάζω είναι ότι στα 100 γραμμαρια έχει 7 και 8 γραμμαρια λίπους (πηρα δυο διαφορετικές μαρκες)
Δεν ειναι πολυ; Εχω δει αλλα δημητριακα με 0,5 με 1 γραμμαριο στα 100. Ειναι τα υπολοιπα που έχει τοσο καλα που πρεπει να την πρωτιμήσουμε; 

Παντως απο γευση δεν ήταν κακη. Εκανα πιτακι με 40-50 γραμμαρια και 3-4 ασπράδια και 1 κρόκο. Μια χαρα κατεβηκε...

----------


## giannis64

το λιπος της βρωμης μην το φοβασαι..

----------


## deluxe

Για ενα διαστημα επαιρνα την βρωμη της fytro αυτη που ειναι αλεσμενη και την ειχα σιχαθει. Την ετρωγα με το ζορι! Μετα την σταματησα για ενα καιρο και ειπα να ξαναδοκιμασω τα quaker! Καμμια σχεση το ενα με το αλλο. Τα quaker 100 φορες καλυτερα και μου φαινονται και πιο γλυκα!!

----------


## the_trooper

Eγώ πάλι διαφορά δεν καταλαβαίνω.. Είτε μπαρμπακουακερ, είτε texas από Σκλαβενίτη, είτε fytro, είτε χύμα που παίρνω τελευταία επειδή βγαίνει πιο φτηνά το ίδιο μου φαίνονται...

----------


## beatshooter

Μια χαρα ειναι η βρωμη,εγω πριν αρχισω να ασχολουμαι σοβαρα με διατροφη πουτε να την δω δεν ηθελα,μετα την συνηθισα μια χαρα  :01. Smile:

----------


## toure7

> Απλώς περιμένα κάτι πιο υγιεινό όταν είδα κουάκερ και επειδή τρώω 1+1/2 μπολ γάλα με δημητριακά μου φάνηκαν υπερβολικά γλυκά και τα κορν φλεικς απο μόνα τους αλλά και σε συνδιασμό με την (πολυ ωραια!) σοκολάτα τους.
> 
> Γούστα είναι αυτά.Μια φορά τα αγόρασα και μόνο μία φορά έφαγα.Αν θέλεις κάτι με σοκολάτα είναι καλή επιλογή.( Σήμερα που ήθελα κάτι σοκολατένιο και δροσιστικό ήπια γάλα με Hemo)



Εγω ειχα παρει κατι quaker σκετα παλιοτερα και μου ερχοταν να ξερασω. Δοκιμασα τα quaker με σοκολατα και ειναι ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΑ. Τα προτιμω σαν γευση απο τα cheerios 4-1 που ετρωγα. Με τα cheerios οταν τα ετρωγα μετα απο λιγο πειναγα παλι και δεν ξερω γιατι. Η βρωμη μαλλον σε χορταινει παραπανω.

Απο εκει και περα επειδη η σοκολατα ειναι γλυκια , απλα δεν βαζω hemo. Επισης παρα την σοκολατα δεν εχουν πολλες θερμιδες. 200 θερμιδες ανα 45γρ. Οποτε 45γρ κουακερ και 150γρ 1.5% γαλα= 320 θερμιδες. ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ

----------


## gym

> Εγω ειχα παρει κατι quaker σκετα παλιοτερα και μου ερχοταν να ξερασω. Δοκιμασα τα quaker με σοκολατα και ειναι ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΑ. Τα προτιμω σαν γευση απο τα cheerios 4-1 που ετρωγα. *Με τα cheerios οταν τα ετρωγα μετα απο λιγο πειναγα παλι* και δεν ξερω γιατι. Η βρωμη μαλλον σε χορταινει παραπανω.
> 
> Απο εκει και περα επειδη η σοκολατα ειναι γλυκια , απλα δεν βαζω hemo. Επισης παρα την σοκολατα δεν εχουν πολλες θερμιδες. 200 θερμιδες ανα 45γρ. Οποτε 45γρ κουακερ και 150γρ 1.5% γαλα= 320 θερμιδες. ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ


γιατι απλα αυτα τα τσιριος πως τα λενε ειναι αερας...τι να σου δωσουν και να σε πιασει? :01. Wink: 

οσο για τα αλλα με την σοκολατα χμ...αμα δεν εχεις θεμα με λιπος κτλ και δεν βαζεις κιλα...φατα!αλλιως εγω δεν τα εμπιστευομαι κ πολυ να σου πω κ ας ειναι μπαρμπας κουακερ...

----------


## toure7

> γιατι απλα αυτα τα τσιριος πως τα λενε ειναι αερας...τι να σου δωσουν και να σε πιασει?
> 
> οσο για τα αλλα με την σοκολατα χμ...αμα δεν εχεις θεμα με λιπος κτλ και δεν βαζεις κιλα...φατα!αλλιως εγω δεν τα εμπιστευομαι κ πολυ να σου πω κ ας ειναι μπαρμπας κουακερ...


Ολα θεμα θερμιδων ειναι. Σε διαιτα ειμαι και τωρα ,αλλα τρωω οπως ειπα γαλα με quakers το πρωι και παιρνω 320 θερμιδες και αλλα 3 γευματα την υπολοιπη μερα και συνολικα φτανω τις 1400-1500 θερμιδες. Μεσα σε 2 βδομαδες εχω χασει 3 κιλα λιπους και συνεχιζω  :01. Wink:

----------


## gym

> *Ολα θεμα θερμιδων ειναι*. Σε διαιτα ειμαι και τωρα ,αλλα τρωω οπως ειπα γαλα με quakers το πρωι και παιρνω 320 θερμιδες και αλλα 3 γευματα την υπολοιπη μερα και συνολικα φτανω τις 1400-1500 θερμιδες. Μεσα σε 2 βδομαδες εχω χασει 3 κιλα λιπους και συνεχιζω


σχεδον... :01. Wink:  :01. Wink: αλλα αφου χανεις...συνεχισεεεεε

----------


## leftis

> Ολα θεμα θερμιδων ειναι. Σε διαιτα ειμαι και τωρα ,αλλα τρωω οπως ειπα γαλα με quakers το πρωι και παιρνω 320 θερμιδες και αλλα 3 γευματα την υπολοιπη μερα και συνολικα φτανω τις 1400-1500 θερμιδες. Μεσα σε 2 βδομαδες εχω χασει 3 κιλα λιπους και συνεχιζω


A calorie is just a calorie όπως λένε κάποιοι. Δεν νομίζω ότι ισχύει όμως  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## toure7

> A calorie is just a calorie όπως λένε κάποιοι. Δεν νομίζω ότι ισχύει όμως


Καλα πολλα λενε ολοι ,αλλα ο καθε οργανισμος ειναι διαφορετικος. Εχω δοκιμασει την διαιτα με πρωτεινη και ω3 και δεν μπορουσα να χασω κιλα για τον απλουστατο λογο οτι δεν ειχα δυναμη να κανω γυμναστικη. Αντιθετως τωρα που εβαλα και υδατανθρακες νιωθω πολυ καλυτερα και λιωνω στην γυμναστικη καθε μερα.

Αλλοι σου λενε οτι αν τρως μονο κοτοπουλο,ασπραδια αυγων και λαχανικα δεν θα νιωθεις αδυναμια και πεινα. Ελα ομως που εγω ενιωθα  :01. Razz: 

Απλα χανω λιπος σιγα σιγα. Μαγικο ραβδακι δεν υπαρχει τουλαχιστον για μενα

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> * Εχω δοκιμασει την διαιτα με πρωτεινη και ω3 και δεν μπορουσα να χασω κιλα για τον απλουστατο λογο οτι δεν ειχα δυναμη να κανω γυμναστικη.*


 :01. Unsure:

----------


## toure7

> 



Rapid weight loss ή καπως ετσι λεγοταν. Ο τυπος ελεγε οτι δεν χρειαζεται να τρωμε σχεδον καθολου υδατανθρακες και μονο πρωτεινη και ω3 λιπαρα(και καψουλες ελεγε να παιρνεις). Σου ελεγε π.χ να τρως κοτοπουλο, ψαρι και γενικα κρεατα ''στεγνα'' και να τρως λαχανικα οπως μαρουλι. Ε εγω με αυτη την διαιτα λιποθυμουσα.

----------


## atlas90

εγω σας προτεινω τη δικια μου εκδοχη:

100γρ βρωμη
20 γρ whey σοκολατα
10 gr κακαο καθαρο χωρις ζαχαρη
ολα μαζι ανακατεμενα σε μπολ με μισο κουτι κρυο βλαχας ελαφρυ!!!!

σε εναμιση λεπτο το πολυ φευγει!!!

----------


## pankol

> εγω σας προτεινω τη δικια μου εκδοχη:
> 
> 100γρ βρωμη
> 20 γρ whey σοκολατα
> 10 gr κακαο καθαρο χωρις ζαχαρη
> ολα μαζι ανακατεμενα σε μπολ με μισο κουτι κρυο βλαχας ελαφρυ!!!!
> 
> σε εναμιση λεπτο το πολυ φευγει!!!


+1
και γω ετσι το τρωω και ειναι απιστευτο, απλα το γαλα θελει να το βαζεις λιγο λιγο και να ανακατεβεις, γτ αλλιως σβολιαζει η πρωτεινη

----------


## 141004

εγω καθε πρωι πριν το σχολειο γεμιζω ενα μπολ με 250 γρ νερο και ριχνω νιφαδες βρωμης..
το ανακατεβω γινετα τσιμεντο και μετα το ''κατεβαζω''  :01. Mr. Green: 
ο καλυτερος τροπος.. :01. Razz:

----------


## amateur666

εγω τ πρωι πανω κατω τ ιδια κανω!....δλδ...
100γρ βρωμη
500μλ γαλα μ 2% λιπαρα
25γρ πρωτεινη whey κονσετρατε
κ γυρω στα 80 γρ δημιτριακα ολικησ
+ πορτοκαλαδα(φρουτα..) οταν εχω
+ ανιμαλ πακ!...
αυτα...

and lets the day begin!.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Txc

Εγω παλι τρωω την βρωμη απευ'θειας απο την συσκευασια, οπως ειναι με το κουταλι  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Giannistzn

Βρωμη - αυγα - κακαο - μπανανα - μελι και δεν θες γλυκο μετα  :01. Wink:  ολα στο τηγανι με ενα καλο ανακατεμα.

----------


## tolis93

βρωμη σε βραστο νερο.οχι πολυ νερο να γινει λιγο τσιμεντο λιγο σουπα.πιο πλ τσιμεντακι.κοπανας κ ταχινι μεσα.μελι.κακαο.κανελλα.και μετα  γινεσαι μπομπ ο μαστορας.παραδεισος σε μορφη στοκου.αφου πρωτη φορα ξυπναω το πρωι με τετοια χαρα στα ματακια μου.οπως κανουν τα παιδακια οταν πανε πρωτη μερα σχολειο.ελπιζω να μη το βαρεθω κ η συνεχεια γινει παρομοια :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Εγω παλι τρωω την βρωμη απευ'θειας απο την συσκευασια, οπως ειναι με το κουταλι


Πολύ hardcore σε βρίσκω!  :05. Biceps:  
Χαρά στο κουράγιο σου  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> Πολύ hardcore σε βρίσκω!  
> Χαρά στο κουράγιο σου


καποτε το κανα κ εγω.δεν ειναι κ τοσο ανωμαλια νταξει λεει.μια φορα π βιαζομουν πηρα 2 αυγα εβαλα 50 γρ βρωμη φυστικοβουτηρο γαλα γιαουρτι ολα στο μπλεντερ κ το λαμογιο το πια οπως ηταν.δε καταλαβα και πολλα ημουν απο τον υπνο.αλλα μετα απο καμια ωρα μωλις ηπια τη πρωτη τζουρα καφε παιδια ειχε μηνει στον εισοφαγο μια αυγουλιλα...τεσπα την επομενη θα βαλω κ καρφια :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## xrisbud

> Βρωμη - αυγα - κακαο - μπανανα - μελι και δεν θες γλυκο μετα  ολα στο τηγανι με ενα καλο ανακατεμα.



τα αυγά με τη μπανάνα πως συνδυάζονται;

----------


## murder

> Ρε παιδια θελω να ρωτησω αυτους που το πρωι καταναλωνουν Βρωμη,πως τν τρωτε?
> Δεν τρωγεται..με τι την βαζεται και γινεται νοστημη!!Εγω με ζεστο γαλα και λιγο μελι και μου γυρησαν τα'ντερα!! Ακομα και με corn-flakes τα εβαλα αλλα τιποτα...πειτε μου σας παρακαλω πως να την κανω!!
> Ευχαριστω εκ των πρωτερων!


φιλε μου καΛΕ..ΑΝ ΠΑΣ στισ συνταγες θα δεις πολλους τροπους και πολυ καλους πχ¨εγω απο εδω μεσα εμαθα να φτιαχνω πιτα απο βρωμη +ασπραδια και μετα μελακι μπανανουλα κτλπ (νοστιμο)

----------


## Giannistzn

> τα αυγά με τη μπανάνα πως συνδυάζονται;


Το κακαο το κανει γλυκο και συνδιαζεται μια χαρα. Αντι για κακαο περυσι εβαζα κανελα. Πιστεψε με εχει απιστευτη γευση  :01. Wink:

----------


## thanasis76

εγω παιδια την βρωμη την εχω σαν βασικη πηγη υδατανθρακα μαζι με τα οσπρια. :01. Wink:  :01. Wink: 
βρωμη εχω στο πρωινο, στο δεκατιανο, στο μεσημεριανο και τις 3 φορες απο 50γρ 
και πραγματικα μετα απο πολλες δοκιμες στην διατροφη μου, τωρα ειναι σουπερ... :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TheWorst

> Εγω παλι τρωω την βρωμη απευ'θειας απο την συσκευασια, οπως ειναι με το κουταλι


+1  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## lykos

αφου ειδα οτι την βρωμη πολλα ατομα την προτιμουν αγορασα και εγω χθες.σημερα την εβαλα σε ενα μπλεντερ μαζι με μια μπανανα,γαλα,μελι και whey.ρε παιδια ηταν πολυ πηχτη.εκανα 1 ωρα να την πιω.τι δεν κανω σωστα?

----------


## Goofonly

> αφου ειδα οτι την βρωμη πολλα ατομα την προτιμουν αγορασα και εγω χθες.σημερα την εβαλα σε ενα μπλεντερ μαζι με μια μπανανα,γαλα,μελι και whey.ρε παιδια ηταν πολυ πηχτη.εκανα 1 ωρα να την πιω.τι δεν κανω σωστα?


περισσότερο γάλα μάλλον

----------


## lykos

> περισσότερο γάλα μάλλον


μηπως να βαζω και νερο?

----------


## exkaliber

παιζει να βρουμε αλεσμενη βρωμη φθηνα στην Ε΄΄αδα καπου?

ας πουμε εγω επαιρνα γλυκανισο 3 ευρο τα 100γρ περιπου απο καταστημα με βοτανα,και κατα τυχη ειχα βρει μια αποθηκη που το πουλουσε 1 ευρο το μισο κιλο


αν ισχυει κατι αντιστοιχο με την βρωμη σωθηκαμε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Goofonly

> μηπως να βαζω και νερο?


νεροζούμι θα το κάνεις




> παιζει να βρουμε αλεσμενη βρωμη φθηνα στην Ε΄΄αδα καπου?
> 
> ας πουμε εγω επαιρνα γλυκανισο 3 ευρο τα 100γρ περιπου απο καταστημα με βοτανα,και κατα τυχη ειχα βρει μια αποθηκη που το πουλουσε 1 ευρο το μισο κιλο
> 
> 
> αν ισχυει κατι αντιστοιχο με την βρωμη σωθηκαμε


σίγουρα θα υπάρχει αλλά θέλει ψάξιμο  :01. Unsure:

----------


## gym

> παιζει να βρουμε αλεσμενη βρωμη φθηνα στην Ε΄΄αδα καπου?
> 
> ας πουμε εγω επαιρνα γλυκανισο 3 ευρο τα 100γρ περιπου απο καταστημα με βοτανα,και κατα τυχη ειχα βρει μια αποθηκη που το πουλουσε 1 ευρο το μισο κιλο
> 
> 
> αν ισχυει κατι αντιστοιχο με την βρωμη σωθηκαμε


ναι αλλα θα πρεπει να πας σε μεγαλες αγορες οπως πχ εδω θεσσαλονικη...η αλεσμενη ειναι πολυ συνηθισμενη γιατι την χρησιμοποιουν στα ζαχαροπλατσεια...αν εχεις καμια ακρη ρωτα σε ζαχαροπλαστειο αλλιως για πολυ φθηνη σε τιμη χονδρικης δηλαδη σε τετοιες αγορες μεγαλες...

----------


## kostasc

ακου μια καλη συνταγη που την βρηκα τυχαια με τα πειραματα μου.
150-200 γραμμ. βρωμη.
1 σκουπ πρωτεινη βανιλια.
1 σκουπ πιτουρο βρωμης.
λιγη κανελα.
ζεστο νερο.

ανακατευεις τα στερεα σε ενα μπολ.μολις γινει ομοιομορφη η κατανομη προσθετεις το ζεστο προς καυτο νερο και ανακατευεις για να γινει ενας νοστιμοτατος χυλος.αναλογα ποσο πιχτο το θες ριχνεις και το αναλογο νερο.ειναι πεντανοστιμο.

----------


## tolis93

> ακου μια καλη συνταγη που την βρηκα τυχαια με τα πειραματα μου.
> 150-200 γραμμ. βρωμη.
> 1 σκουπ πρωτεινη βανιλια.
> 1 σκουπ πιτουρο βρωμης.
> λιγη κανελα.
> ζεστο νερο.
> 
> ανακατευεις τα στερεα σε ενα μπολ.μολις γινει ομοιομορφη η κατανομη προσθετεις το ζεστο προς καυτο νερο και ανακατευεις για να γινει ενας νοστιμοτατος χυλος.αναλογα ποσο πιχτο το θες ριχνεις και το αναλογο νερο.ειναι πεντανοστιμο.


καποιος προφανως δεν εχει επισκευτει το θρεντ με τις συνταγες :01. Mr. Green:  προσωπικα βαζω ζαχαρινη κακαο κ μελι. κ καμια φορα φουντουκοβουτηρο...αααααλλο πραμα

----------


## kostasc

> με κρυο κατεβενει με ζεστο δν νμζ>.<


τι λετε ρε παιδια?θα πιεις τη βρωμη?θα την φας θες να πεις.ζεστο νερακι καυτο καλυτερα,θα γινει ενας νοστιμος χυλος και ριξε και λιγη πρωτεινη με βανιλια να δεις.σαν ριζογαλο θα ειναι.

----------


## agisilaos

Λοιπόν μάγκες ακούστε πώς κτυπάω εγώ τη βρώμη...
100gr βρώμη σε βαθύ πιάτο και...βάζω στο shaker 400-450ml νερό
+ 2 scoop πρωτε'ί'νη κτυπάω καλά και την ρίχνω στο μπόλ με την βρώμη ανακατεύω καλά
με ένα κουτάλι και vouala ένα πλήρες γεύμα είναι έτοιμο!!!! 
Προσοχή το νερό όχι ζεστό για να μη χειλώση η βρώμη και δεν τρώγεται. :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## agisilaos

> με κρυο κατεβενει με ζεστο δν νμζ>.<


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## thegravijia

> Λοιπόν μάγκες ακούστε πώς κτυπάω εγώ τη βρώμη...
> 100gr βρώμη σε βαθύ πιάτο και...βάζω στο shaker 400-450ml νερό
> + 2 scoop πρωτε'ί'νη κτυπάω καλά και την ρίχνω στο μπόλ με την βρώμη ανακατεύω καλά
> με ένα κουτάλι και vouala ένα πλήρες γεύμα είναι έτοιμο!!!! 
> Προσοχή το νερό όχι ζεστό για να μη χειλώση η βρώμη και δεν τρώγεται.


πολυπλοκη συνταγη πω σου ρθε?? :01. Razz: 

δες εδω http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...gravijia/page3

----------


## kostasc

γιατι και να λιωση τι πειραζει?ισα ισα που γινεται ενας ωραιος χυλος.και αν ριξεις και λιγο καστανορυζι μεσα γινεται σαν ρυζογαλο.

----------


## tolis93

καλα εγω σημερα βρηκα το καλυτερο τροπο να κατεβαινει τρελα τελεια η βρωμη. καυτο νερο.1 κ γλυκου γεματη γεματη καπουτσινο. ουτε μελια ουτε κανελλες ουτε τπτ.απλα σημερα το ιδιο μ το πρωινο μ@μ@σ@ τοσο πολυ που ειχα κατσει μετα στο κρεβατι κ δε κουνιομουν απλα ελεγα θελω να κοιμηθω να ερθει το αυριο να φαω πρωινο.

----------


## thegravijia

> καλα εγω σημερα βρηκα το καλυτερο τροπο να κατεβαινει τρελα τελεια η βρωμη. καυτο νερο.1 κ γλυκου γεματη γεματη καπουτσινο. ουτε μελια ουτε κανελλες ουτε τπτ.απλα σημερα το ιδιο μ το πρωινο μ@μ@σ@ τοσο πολυ που ειχα κατσει μετα στο κρεβατι κ δε κουνιομουν απλα ελεγα θελω να κοιμηθω να ερθει το αυριο να φαω πρωινο.


kaπουτσινο που βρισκεις χωρις ζαχαρες κ τετοια μεσα ..?

----------


## tolis93

> kaπουτσινο που βρισκεις χωρις ζαχαρες κ τετοια μεσα ..?


  εγω το εφτιαξα
εσπρεσσο στιγμιαιο. γαλα απαχο σε σκονη και ζαχαρινη σε σκονη.αν παρεις το σωστο γαλα ειναι κ καλυτερο απο αυτον του εμποριου τον ετοιμο

----------


## GrigorisKots

Ηθελα να ρωτησω ποτε ειναι καλητερα να καταναλονουμε τη βρωμη δλδ σε ποιο γευμα..
Η αλλη ερωτηση ειναι μρ ποιους τροπους μπορουμε να τη φαμε...?
εγω την τρωω η σε δημητριακα αν και εχει μκρη περιεκτηκοτητα(45%)
ή με γιαουρτι..

----------


## beefmeup

οποτε θες υ/α την τρως..
για τους τροπους τωρα ριξε μια ματια στην ενοτητα με τις συνταγες..

----------


## andreasaxo

Παιδιά ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής.
Μπορη να αντικατασταθεί η βρώμη με το ψωμί ολικής άλεσης;
Στο πρωινό γεύμα αναφέρομαι.

----------


## sakistaz

παιδια ετρωγα τα alpen τα μπλε.αλλα εδω και καιρο τα χουν κοψει απο 2 μεγαλες αλυσιδες που τα περνα.εχω ψαξει γυρω στα δεκα  μαρκετ σημερα αλλα τιποτα[κριμα γιατι μ αρεσανε,δεν ειχαν ζαχαρη,αλατι κ ειχαν γυρω στα 11/100gr πρωτεινη]ως που να βρω θα τρωω  quaker με καρυδια ,σταφιδες,γαλα το πρωι κ σκετα με γαλα το βραδυ.ξερει κανεις καμια αλλη εταιρια πλην της alpen με αντιστοιχα προιντα?κ αν ναι που θα τα βρω?

----------


## gym

> Παιδιά ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής.
> Μπορη να αντικατασταθεί η βρώμη με το ψωμί ολικής άλεσης;
> Στο πρωινό γεύμα αναφέρομαι.


ψωμι-υδατανθρακας...θες να φας ψωμι?φαε...
βγαζεις τη βρωμη βαζεις αυτο...μετρα τα διατροφικα του μακρος κ χωρεσε το στη διατροφη σου...δεν παει να πει μονο βρωμη για πρωινο...

----------


## gym

> παιδια ετρωγα τα alpen τα μπλε.αλλα εδω και καιρο τα χουν κοψει απο 2 μεγαλες αλυσιδες που τα περνα.εχω ψαξει γυρω στα δεκα  μαρκετ σημερα αλλα τιποτα[κριμα γιατι μ αρεσανε,δεν ειχαν ζαχαρη,αλατι κ ειχαν γυρω στα 11/100gr πρωτεινη]ως που να βρω θα τρωω  quaker με καρυδια ,σταφιδες,γαλα το πρωι κ σκετα με γαλα το βραδυ.ξερει κανεις καμια αλλη εταιρια πλην της alpen με αντιστοιχα προιντα?κ αν ναι που θα τα βρω?


πολυ καλυτερη επιλογη παντως να τρως δικη σου βρωμη με σταφιδες και οτι καλουδια θες εσυ να βαλεις...ξερεις τι τρως\
περα απο αυτο...εχει πολλες μαρκες γι αυτο που ζητας απλα κοιτα παντα το πινακακι πισω για να δεις διατροφικα τι παιζει

----------


## sakistaz

> πολυ καλυτερη επιλογη παντως να τρως δικη σου βρωμη με σταφιδες και οτι καλουδια θες εσυ να βαλεις...ξερεις τι τρως\
> περα απο αυτο...εχει πολλες μαρκες γι αυτο που ζητας απλα κοιτα παντα το πινακακι πισω για να δεις διατροφικα τι παιζει


ναι το κοιταω το πινακακι. μαλλον ομως εχεις δικαιο,καλυτερα να το φτιαχνω μονος. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gym

> ναι το κοιταω το πινακακι. μαλλον ομως εχεις δικαιο,καλυτερα να το *φτιαχνω μονος*.


http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...%B9#post503289

τσεκαρε τοτε και αυτο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Συγχωνεύτηκαν 2 τόπικ.

----------


## andreasaxo

> ψωμι-υδατανθρακας...θες να φας ψωμι?φαε...
> βγαζεις τη βρωμη βαζεις αυτο...μετρα τα διατροφικα του μακρος κ χωρεσε το στη διατροφη σου...δεν παει να πει μονο βρωμη για πρωινο...


Ευχαριστω!!

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Η άχρηστη πληροφορία του μήνα:

Ο γνωστός σε όλους Μπάρμπας της συσκευασίας των quaker oats έχει όνομα, λέγεται Larry!  :01. Razz:

----------


## exkaliber

και εψαξα μεχρι 10 σελιδες πισω να βρω το θεμα



στην βρωμη τι μπορουμε να βαλουμε για γευση?
δοκιμασα δημητριακα σοκολατα και φυστικοβουτηρο αλλα δεν αλλαξε καθολου η γευση της
θελω να γινει οπως με την πρωτεινη που δεν καταλαβαινεις καθολου την γευση της

----------


## eri_87

^^^ Βάλε βανίλια σκόνη και κανέλα. Κάποιο φρούτο τριμμένο επίσης μπορείς.. Καλά, εντελώς η γεύση δεν εξαφανίζεται κι όλας!  :01. Razz:

----------


## exkaliber

βανίλια σκόνη λες κατι μικρα μπουκαλακια με κοκινο καπακι  που τα βαζουν στα γλυκα?

----------


## eri_87

> βανίλια σκόνη λες κατι μικρα μπουκαλακια με κοκινο καπακι  που τα βαζουν στα γλυκα?


Ναι, ναι..αυτά... 1 τέτοιο για μια ποσότητα βρωμης που χρειάζεσαι εσύ είναι οκ! Αμα βαλεις κ κανελα μετά σα ρυζόγαλο θα ναι! :01. Razz:

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Προσεχε ποση βανιλια θα ριξεις γιατι ειναι συμπυκνωμενη στα ασπρα στικακια. Μπορεις να βαλεις ταχινι-μελι-κανελα. Ή ταχινι με κακαο.

----------


## Giannistzn

> και εψαξα μεχρι 10 σελιδες πισω να βρω το θεμα
> 
> 
> 
> στην βρωμη τι μπορουμε να βαλουμε για γευση?
> δοκιμασα δημητριακα σοκολατα και φυστικοβουτηρο αλλα δεν αλλαξε καθολου η γευση της
> θελω να γινει οπως με την πρωτεινη που δεν καταλαβαινεις καθολου την γευση της


Σε κατσαρολακι, 1σκουπ whey, 15gr κακαο, 2-3γρ κανελα, 50γρ βρωμη και 400 μλ γαλα ή νερο.

Ανακατευεις με συρμα κουζινας σε δυνατη φωτια για 5-10 λεπτα και καποια στιγμη αρχιζει να πηζει. Βρωμη δεν καταλαβαινεις καθολου μετα ειναι σα να τρως κρεμα. Αν δεν εχεις whey σοκολατα βαλε βανιλια ή οτι αλλο εχεις..

----------


## exkaliber

ρε ταλαιπωρια ειναι ολα αυτα :01. Mr. Green: 
το θεμα ειναι να την πινω απ το σεικερ ανετα οπως με την πρωτεινη
και να μν πλενω το σεικερ μετα

----------


## eri_87

> ρε ταλαιπωρια ειναι ολα αυτα
> το θεμα ειναι να την πινω απ το σεικερ ανετα οπως με την πρωτεινη
> και να μν πλενω το σεικερ μετα


Α, εντάξει... αμα θες να πίνεις τη βρώμη τί να πούμε!!! Το παραπάνω που σου είπε ο Γιαννης γίνεται κ στο μικροκυμάτων απλα όταν πάει να φουσκώσει το σταματάς, το ανακατεύεις κ το ξαναβάζεις μέχρι να πήξει όσο θες. Θέλει 2-3' έτσι κ πλένεις μόνο το πιάτο!  :01. Mr. Green:  Μπορείς να το έχεις έτοιμο πχ ποσότητα 3ημερών κ να το χωρίσεις μερίδες να το βάλεις στο ψυγείο... Ειδικά τώρα το καλοκαίρι, μια χαρά δροσερή κρεμούλα! :01. Razz:

----------


## kostas321

παιζει να ναι ψιλοχαζο αλλα θελω να το ρωρησω  :Stick Out Tongue: 
αν φτιαξω πιτακι βρωμης απογευμα/βραδυ,το βαλω στο ψυγειο και το φαω το πρωι ξαναζεσταμενο στο μικροκυμματων υπαρχει περιπτωση να χει γινει τιποτα με τα συστατικα κτλπ?

----------


## koztak

Να ξέρετε πάντος ότι βρώμη με 1euro το κιλό θα βρείτε σε μύλους που κάνουν αλεύρι και άλλα σχετικά . Εγώ παίρνω τσουβάλι 20KG με 20 euro.

----------


## tolis93

> παιζει να ναι ψιλοχαζο αλλα θελω να το ρωρησω 
> αν φτιαξω πιτακι βρωμης απογευμα/βραδυ,το βαλω στο ψυγειο και το φαω το πρωι ξαναζεσταμενο στο μικροκυμματων υπαρχει περιπτωση να χει γινει τιποτα με τα συστατικα κτλπ?


απο συστατικα ειναι οκ απλα θα ξενερωσεις με τη γευση

----------


## cuntface

σε περιοδο γραμμωσης ποσεσ κουταλιες τησ σουπας βρωμη μπορουμε να καταναλωσουμε στο πρωινο μας ?(με γαλα ετσι)

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Δεν υπάρχει απάντηση σε αυτό, εξαρτάται από το είδος της διατροφής, τι αλλο τρως μέσα στη μέρα, ύψος/βάρος και άλλους παράγοντες..

----------


## cuntface

ειναι φυσιολογικο να φτιαξω ομελετα 5 αυγα(1 κροκο) και ετσι οπως τιν χτυπαω να ριξο μεσα 3 κουταλιες τησ σουπας βρωμη η θα παρει αθλια γευση?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Μια χαρά είναι, πολλοί εδώ μέσα το τρώνε  για πρωίνό. Απλά μούλιασε λίγο τη βρώμη σε γάλα ή νερό για να μαλακώσει.
Υπάρχει και συνταγή: Πιτάκι βρώμης η συνταγή - Video

----------


## cuntface

> Μια χαρά είναι, πολλοί εδώ μέσα το τρώνε  για πρωίνό. Απλά μούλιασε λίγο τη βρώμη σε γάλα ή νερό για να μαλακώσει.
> Υπάρχει και συνταγή: Πιτάκι βρώμης η συνταγή - Video


    τελειωσα 3 τιν προπονηση εφαγα 4 το γευμα μου και 6 τωρα σκεφτομαι να κανω τν ομελετα  με τιν βρωμη η να φαω γαλα με βρωμη και να αφησω τιν ομελετα για αυριο το πρωι?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Βάλε και αυγουλάκια να το κάνεις σωστό γεύμα  :01. Wink:

----------


## vaggan

φετος απο φθηνοπωρο θα την χρησιμοποιησω κατα κορον θεωρω οτι ειναι η καλυτερη πηγη υδατανθρακα που μπορεις να βαλεις στο σωμα σου.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## billys15

Τον χειμωνα θα ανεβει στα 150γρ ανα γευμα γιατι εχω παθει εθισμο! Ολη μερα να τρωω βρωμη δεν λεω οχι!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eddie

Μερικους τους θολωνει ομως η βρωμη αρκετα..οποτε για καλοκαιρι δε προτεινεται.Εσεις το χετε παρατηρησει η ειναι μουφα?Δηλαδη αυτοι οι υποστηρικτες προτιμουν πατατα πχ..

----------


## average_joe

το χω ακουσει, δεν το χω παρατηρησει.

παλιοτερα εκτιμουσα αυτη την αποψη αλλα η λογικη μου πλεον λεει οτι κανω που κανω διαιτα να στερηθω και πραγματα  που μου αρεσουν εστω και αν οι ποσοτητες ειναι μικροτερες?

προσωπικα η βρωμη ειναι μια απο τις μου λατρεμενες τροφες και δεν προτιθεμαι να την σταματησω για λογους θολωματος.

εντιτ. προτιμω να τρωω αυτα που μου αρεσουν και να χω συνεπεια παρα να καταπιεζομαι και να μην εχω διαρκεια.

----------


## Eddie

Ναι,εννοειται..καλα κανεις!!Αυτο παει σ αυτους που την πινουν με το ζορι νομιζοντας οτι ειναι η καλυτερη πηγη υδατ around all year..Kι εγω πολλες φορες με νερο τη χτυπαω στο σεικερ..κι αν θελω ριχνω και κανελλα για γευση  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> Μερικους τους θολωνει ομως η βρωμη αρκετα..οποτε για καλοκαιρι δε προτεινεται.Εσεις το χετε παρατηρησει η ειναι μουφα?Δηλαδη αυτοι οι υποστηρικτες προτιμουν πατατα πχ..


εμενα προσωπικα μου κραταει τρελα νερα γιαυτο εδω και καιρο δε τη προτειμω.και δε με κραταει και πολυ.αλλα οχι οτι κ η πατατα μ καθεται καλυτερα :01. Mr. Green: γλυκοπατατα ναι.πατατα οχι.ειναι πατατα :01. Mr. Green: συν οτι με τη βρωμη πολλοι ξανα πεινανε μετα απο μια ωρα δε μπα να εχουν κατεβασει τον αγλαιωρα

----------


## vaggan

> το χω ακουσει, δεν το χω παρατηρησει.
> 
> παλιοτερα εκτιμουσα αυτη την αποψη αλλα η λογικη μου πλεον λεει οτι κανω που κανω διαιτα να στερηθω και πραγματα  που μου αρεσουν εστω και αν οι ποσοτητες ειναι μικροτερες?
> 
> προσωπικα η βρωμη ειναι μια απο τις μου λατρεμενες τροφες και δεν προτιθεμαι να την σταματησω για λογους θολωματος.
> 
> εντιτ. προτιμω να τρωω αυτα που μου αρεσουν και να χω συνεπεια παρα να καταπιεζομαι και να μην εχω διαρκεια.


προσωπικα τα ζυμαρικα με θολωνουν εμενα οχι η βρωμη..ασε που απο διατροφικα στοιχεια ριχνει κανταρια στα ζυμαρικα

----------


## vaggan

> εμενα προσωπικα μου κραταει τρελα νερα γιαυτο εδω και καιρο δε τη προτειμω.και δε με κραταει και πολυ.αλλα οχι οτι κ η πατατα μ καθεται καλυτεραγλυκοπατατα ναι.πατατα οχι.ειναι πατατασυν οτι με τη βρωμη πολλοι ξανα πεινανε μετα απο μια ωρα δε μπα να εχουν κατεβασει τον αγλαιωρα


μπαρδον τι κανεις με τη βρωμη?τοτε με τα ζυμαρικα τι κανεις???

----------


## average_joe

> Ναι,εννοειται..καλα κανεις!!Αυτο παει σ αυτους που την πινουν με το ζορι νομιζοντας οτι ειναι η καλυτερη πηγη υδατ around all year..Kι εγω πολλες φορες με νερο τη χτυπαω στο σεικερ..κι αν θελω ριχνω και κανελλα για γευση


νομιζω οτι οποιου δεν του αρεσει και την καταναλωνει κατι κανει λαθος 


κανελλα παντα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> μπαρδον τι κανεις με τη βρωμη?τοτε με τα ζυμαρικα τι κανεις???


τα μακαρονια μου καθονται καλυτερα απο οποιοδειποτε υδατανθρακα εχω δοκιμασει.μετα τη γλυκοπατατα. οσο και να φαω δε κρατησα νερα με μακαρονια.με το ρυζι κατι λιγα(καστανο γιατι μπασματι μια χαρα μου καθεται).το περιεργο ειναι οτι με το ψωμι κραταω τα κερατα μου ενω με τα μακαρονια οχι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## venom1987

> Μερικους τους θολωνει ομως η βρωμη αρκετα..οποτε για καλοκαιρι δε προτεινεται.Εσεις το χετε παρατηρησει η ειναι μουφα?Δηλαδη αυτοι οι υποστηρικτες προτιμουν πατατα πχ..


ουτε καν........
εξαλλου η πατατα σαν υδατανθρακας λογο υψηλου γλ. δεικτη δεν προτεινεται καν...οποτε????
μονο γλυκοπατατα και παλι ομως.......

καλυτερα σαφως ειναι τα ζυμαρικα ολικης.........
και μετα το ρυζι το καστανο , μετα μπασματι.....

τα ζυμαρικα ολικης αλεσης περιεχουν γλουτενη και μια μεγαλη μεριδα ατομων παρουσιαζουν μερικη ή ολικη δυσανεξια στην γλουτενη.

καλυτερα σιγουρα ειναι οι τροφες οσο το δυνατο πιο κοντα στην φυσικη τους μορφη ......

----------


## Eddie

Με λιγο ελαιολαδο και πρασινη σαλατα ουτε καν που εχει υψηλο γλυκαιμικο..

Απ τον πινακα του φορουμ:

Ρύζι άσπρο 72 
Ρύζι καστανό 66
Πατάτες (βραστές) 70


Επισης μετα την προπονηση δεν ειναι και τοσο αναγκαιος ο χαμηλος γλυκαιμικος δεικτης..η πατατα επισης για post ειναι καλυτερη επειδη δεν εχει ινες σε αντιθεση με το ρυζι και τη βρωμη πχ.Τεσπα,αναλογως τις αναγκες του καθενος.Μερικους η βρωμη τους θολωνει,μερικους οχι..ισχυει οτι και στα γαλακτοκομικα,οτι και στα ζυμαρικα.

Ζυμαρικα σε διαιτα παντως δεν εχω δει κανεναν να προτεινει  :01. Confused:

----------


## tolis93

τη βρωμη γιατι τη θυμαμαι σε γλυκαιμικο πιο χαμηλα απο το οτιδειποτε?
υποψη θα δειτε πινακες να διαφερουν γιατι μετραει κ το βρασιμο.τα μακαρονια εχουν και 55 εχουν και 80. και οι πατατα το ιδιο.απο 65 μεχρι και 90. και το ρυζι μια απο τα ιδια.

----------


## Eddie

> τη βρωμη γιατι τη θυμαμαι σε γλυκαιμικο πιο χαμηλα απο το οτιδειποτε?
> υποψη θα δειτε πινακες να διαφερουν γιατι μετραει κ το βρασιμο.τα μακαρονια εχουν και 55 εχουν και 80. και οι πατατα το ιδιο.απο 65 μεχρι και 90. και το ρυζι μια απο τα ιδια.


Η βρωμη εχει 50,η πατατα 70 η βραστη και φτανει μεχρι 90 η ψητη..αυτα ειναι με βαση τον πινακα που εχει ως κατοσταρα τη γλυκοζη.

----------


## venom1987

> Η βρωμη εχει 50,η πατατα 70 η βραστη και φτανει μεχρι 90 η ψητη..αυτα ειναι με βαση τον πινακα που εχει ως κατοσταρα τη γλυκοζη.


βγαινουμε λιγο off......αλλα χρειαζεται... 

σιγκεκριμενα 
Σπαγγέτι, βρασμένα 5 λεπτά             38
Σπαγγέτι, βρασμένα 10-15 λεπτά      44
Ρύζι, άσπρο βρασμένο                      64
Ρύζι, μακρύκοκκο βρασμένο              56
Ρύζι, basmati βρασμένο                    58
Νιφάδες βρώμης                               57
Γλυκοπατάτα ψητή                           46
Μακαρόνια ολικής αλέσεως                42


τωρα οι διαιτες δεν εχουν ζημαρικα , μαλλον θα φταιει η γλουτενη.....γιατι δεν μπορω να σκεφτω κατι αλλο....απο την στιγμη που εχουν τον χαμηλοτερο γλυκαιμικό δείκτη

----------


## Jusportsdude

File asxeto ti jiu jitsu kaneis edafos mono h eisai sthn efeoz?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Γράφε Ελληνικά, είναι κανόνας και μείνε στο θέμα, η συζήτηση αφορά τη βρώμη.

----------


## venom1987

παιδες στο κεντρο της αθηνας εχει ενα μαγαζι με βιολογικα οπου εχει βρωμη βιολογικη και το καλυτερο ειναι χωρις γλουτενη.....αξιζει να πατε.....

----------


## tolis93

> παιδες στο κεντρο της αθηνας εχει ενα μαγαζι με βιολογικα οπου εχει βρωμη βιολογικη και το καλυτερο ειναι χωρις γλουτενη.....αξιζει να πατε.....


το μπαχαρ λες? εγω ψαχνω βρωμη ολικης αλλα δε βρισκω πουθενα

----------


## venom1987

> το μπαχαρ λες? εγω ψαχνω βρωμη ολικης αλλα δε βρισκω πουθενα


στην Ζήνωνος ειναι το μαγαζι....παρε αυτην αξιζει αφου δεν εχει γλουτενει....καλα βεβαια τωρα κοιταμε την λεπτομερια στο φουλ.....  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> στην Ζήνωνος ειναι το μαγαζι....παρε αυτην αξιζει αφου δεν εχει γλουτενει....καλα βεβαια τωρα κοιταμε την λεπτομερια στο φουλ.....


γιατι πρεπει ντε κ καλα να μην εχει γλουτενη δλδ τι θα μ κανει η γλουτενη?

----------


## venom1987

> γιατι πρεπει ντε κ καλα να μην εχει γλουτενη δλδ τι θα μ κανει η γλουτενη?


πολυ εχουν δυασανεξεια γι αυτο.......

χωρις ειναι ποιο ελαφρια απο τι καταλαβα.....και ειδα οτι την χωνευα καλυτερα.....

----------


## tolis93

> πολυ εχουν δυασανεξεια γι αυτο.......
> 
> χωρις ειναι ποιο ελαφρια απο τι καταλαβα.....και ειδα οτι την χωνευα καλυτερα.....


ε μερικοι ρ συ εμενα πχ δε με πειραζει.αν κ οι περισσοτεροι εχουν.αλλα ειναι πιο επεξεργασμενη ετσι η βρωμη.για μενα μαστ ειναι μπασματι ολικης και βρωμη ολικης.αλλα βρωμη ολικης αντε να βρεις.η επεξεργασμενη απο φυτικες ινες βλακειες εχει....4-5 γρ στα100 αν θυμαμαι καλα.και το πηρα πρεφα οταν ειδα αυτο το ωραιο white διπλα στο oats και το ψαξα κ ειδα οτι παιζει κ ολικης αλλα ελλαδα δυσκολα δυστυχως

----------


## venom1987

το μπασματι ολικης εχει μεγαλη διαφορα απο το κανονικο????

----------


## tolis93

> το μπασματι ολικης εχει μεγαλη διαφορα απο το κανονικο????


δε ξερω αλλα οπως κ να χει στανταρ ειναι καλυτερο.αλλα εφοσον το θεμα μας ειναι η βρωμη ας μεινουμε στη βρωμη.π απο οσο ξερω εχει μεγαλη διαφορα στις φυτικες ινες και εχει παραπανω ποσοτητα πρωτεινης η ολικης

----------


## venom1987

> δε ξερω αλλα οπως κ να χει στανταρ ειναι καλυτερο.αλλα εφοσον το θεμα μας ειναι η βρωμη ας μεινουμε στη βρωμη.π απο οσο ξερω εχει μεγαλη διαφορα στις φυτικες ινες και εχει παραπανω ποσοτητα πρωτεινης η ολικης


αυτη που λεω εχει

στα 100γρ
θερμιδες 348 
πρωτεινη 13,5γρ
υδα/κα    58,7γρ
λιπαρα     7,0γρ 
τωρα φυτ. ινες δεν γραφει γερμανικη ειναι.....


λινκ   http://www.davert.de/cms/front_conte...=4019339245170

----------


## nick990

Είδα σήμερα στο supermarket ένα προϊόν Quaker σε κουτί τύπου κορνφλεικς που λέγεται "μπουκιές δημητριακών με βρώμη και ξηρούς καρπούς". Το πήρα για δοκιμή και είναι πολύ νόστιμο.

Διατροφική άξια ανά 100g

Ενέργεια 480kcal
Πρωτεΐνες 8g
Υδατάνθρακες 61g
Λιπαρές ύλες 21g εκ των οποίων 2,4g κορεσμένες
Εδώδιμες ίνες 7g
Νάτριο 0,02g

Πως το βλέπετε για πρωινό με γάλα 1.5%????

----------


## TheWorst

με 21 λιπαρα αστα να πανε..Αλλα αν ειναι οντως ξυροι καρποι.. Who knows ..

----------


## nick990

> με 21 λιπαρα αστα να πανε..Αλλα αν ειναι οντως ξυροι καρποι.. Who knows ..


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η ερώτηση αυτό το 21 αφορά...
Πάντως ειναι ξηροί καρποί. Έχει ολόκληρα κομμάτια που ξεχωρίζουν...

----------


## tolis93

μια χαρα μαματα ειναι αν κανεις συνδιασμο βρωμης και ξηρων καρπων τα λιπαρα τ ειναι σχεδον ολα ακορεστα και απο αμυγδαλα και φουντουκια αν θυμαμαι καλα.το μονο π με προβληματισε σε αυτα ειναι οτι εχουν λιγο ζαχαριτσα μεσα(το καταλαβαινεις κ στη γευση) παντως 200-300 μλ γαλα 0 η 1,5 και 100 γρ απο δαυτα ειναι ντουκι πρωινο

----------


## ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣΣΣ

γεια σας...ειμαι 16 χρονων και παω 10 μηνες στο γυμναστηριο και ειμαι καινουργιος εδω...επειδη διαβαζω οτι η βρωμη κανει καλο πηγα στο σουπερμαρκετ και αγορασα βρωμη(quaker)...θα ηθελα να μου πειτε που χρησιμευει η βρωμη και σε τι κανει καλο?εχω ψαξει αρκετα ομως δεν βρηκα κατι συγκεκριμενο...ευχαριστω!!

----------


## tolis93

> γεια σας...ειμαι 16 χρονων και παω 10 μηνες στο γυμναστηριο και ειμαι καινουργιος εδω...επειδη διαβαζω οτι η βρωμη κανει καλο πηγα στο σουπερμαρκετ και αγορασα βρωμη(quaker)...θα ηθελα να μου πειτε που χρησιμευει η βρωμη και σε τι κανει καλο?εχω ψαξει αρκετα ομως δεν βρηκα κατι συγκεκριμενο...ευχαριστω!!


καλη ποιοτικη τροφη ειναι.χαμηλος γλυκαιμικος δεικτης.σε κραταει(υποτιθεται) ειναι ανεπεξεργαστο η τουλαχιστον λιγοτερο επεξεργασμενο τροφιμο απο τα υπολοιπα δημιτριακα.εχει λιγοτερα σακχαρα και οτι εχει δν ειναι προσθετο.αρκετα καλη ποσοτητα πρωτεινης (αν και φυτικη) και καλα λιπαρα. δε θυμαμαι απο βιταμινες κτλπ τι εχει αλλα μη το ψαχνεις ειναι πολυ καλυτερο απο ολα τα δημητριακα.μετα παει το μουσλι.μετα μουσλι με αποξηραμενα φρουτα. αν δε σ αρεσει αυτη η βρωμη μπορεις να παιρνεις κ αυτη με τη μαυρη σοκολατα η τους ξηρους καρπους.εχουν λιγα σακχαρα παραπανω και σαφως παραπανω θερμιδες αλλα αν χωρανε στα μακρος σου.τα 5 γρ σακχαρα στα 100 του τροφιμου ζημια δε θα σ κανουν

----------


## Fenix

Εχω μονο μια μικρη απορια οσον αφορα τα quaker.Μενω Κρητη και τα μονα quaker που βρισκω ειναι σε σακουλα και για τιτλο εχει "Quaker Νιφαδες Βρωμης"..η απορια μου ειναι αν αυτα ειναι τα λεγομενα old fashioned/steel cut οπου αυτα εχουν πιο χαμηλο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη απο τα instant oats..

----------


## tolis93

> Εχω μονο μια μικρη απορια οσον αφορα τα quaker.Μενω Κρητη και τα μονα quaker που βρισκω ειναι σε σακουλα και για τιτλο εχει "Quaker Νιφαδες Βρωμης"..η απορια μου ειναι αν αυτα ειναι τα λεγομενα old fashioned/steel cut οπου αυτα εχουν πιο χαμηλο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη απο τα instant oats..


για να βρεις ελλαδα instant δε παιζει :01. Mr. Green:  αυτα π χουμε εδω ειναι τα steel cut συνηθως και αν βρεις χοντρα ειναι τα old fashioned.τα instant συνηθως τα χουν σε φακελακια των 40 γρ.αλλα οπως κ να χει η διαφορα ειναι ελαχιστη αν δν ειναι επεξεργασμενα

----------


## gspyropo

μολις μου εφεραν τα quaker grits τα οποια δεν τα εχω ξανα δει ελλαδα πως σας φαινονται??

http://www.quakeroats.com/products/h...its-plain.aspx

----------


## Steloukos

> μολις μου εφεραν τα quaker grits τα οποια δεν τα εχω ξανα δει ελλαδα πως σας φαινονται??
> 
> http://www.quakeroats.com/products/h...its-plain.aspx


Τι ακριβως ειναι αυτα?Εχω δει οτι τα καταναλωνε και ο Coleman.

----------


## gspyropo

> Τι ακριβως ειναι αυτα?Εχω δει οτι τα καταναλωνε και ο Coleman.


δεν τα εχω δοκιμασει ακομα να σου πω τι λενε παντος απο συστατικα φαινονται τουμπανο 0 λιπος και υδατανθρακας σε καλη αναλογια

----------


## tolis93

> μολις μου εφεραν τα quaker grits τα οποια δεν τα εχω ξανα δει ελλαδα πως σας φαινονται??
> 
> http://www.quakeroats.com/products/h...its-plain.aspx


τα ξεσκιζει ενας φιλος μ που μενει σκωτια αυτα.μου χε φερει τα χριστουγεννα σε φακελακια δν ειναι?εννοω σα μεριδουλες.πολυ τα γουσταρα γινονται σα σουπιτσα χυλος και τωρα το χειμωνα πανε αμασητα κατω ακλαφτα τελειως.κλαις μωλις δεις οτι τελειωνουν βεβαια :01. Mr. Green:  με κανελλα τα σπανε.π τα βρηκες αυτα?

----------


## gspyropo

> τα ξεσκιζει ενας φιλος μ που μενει σκωτια αυτα.μου χε φερει τα χριστουγεννα σε φακελακια δν ειναι?εννοω σα μεριδουλες.πολυ τα γουσταρα γινονται σα σουπιτσα χυλος και τωρα το χειμωνα πανε αμασητα κατω ακλαφτα τελειως.κλαις μωλις δεις οτι τελειωνουν βεβαια με κανελλα τα σπανε.π τα βρηκες αυτα?


μου τα εφερε η κοπελα μου απο αγγλια..οντωςσε φακελακια ειναι....

----------


## sanitarium20

Καλημέρα, ερώτηση. Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει καν βρώμη και τον τεέυταίο μήνα που ψάχνω το τέλειο αυτό φόρουμ τη συναντάω πολύ συχνά να αναφέρεται σε διατροφές κλπ. Διάβασα τις πρώτες σελίδες του θέματος αλλά έχει πολύ τεχνικά στοιχεία, όπως γλυκαιμικούς δείκτες κλπ. τα οπία άλλωστε εγώ δεν γνωρίζω. Γιααυτό θα κάνω την πρακτική ερώτηση. 

Αξίζει να την βάλω στην διατροφή μου ανεξαρτήτως προπόνησης (πχ γραμμωση όγκο κλπ) ή ενδείκνυται περισσότερο σε κάποια από τις δύο περιόδους;
Και δεύτερον, ως πρωινό την πίνετε όλοι;

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Φυσικά αξίζει.  Και στις 2 περιοδους παίζει, απλά στον όγκο ειναι πιο ευκολο γιατι εχεις πολύ υδατανθρακα να φας.

Το πρωί είναι συνηθως μπαίνει λόγω ανάγκης για υδ εκει αλλα και σε ολα τα γευματα μπορεί να μπεί με εξαίρεση το μεταπροπονητικό.

----------


## sanitarium20

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Πάνο!

----------


## Fataoulas

Κανε ενα διαλειμμα (κανε ενα κιτκατ  :01. Razz:  ) και ριξε ενα διαβασμα στο λινκ
http://www.bodybuilding.gr/index.php...10-00&Itemid=4

Θα κατανοησεις πληρως, οχι μονο τη βρωμη αλλα γενικοτερα τους υδατανθρακες  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sanitarium20

Θα το κάνω σε ευχαριστώ. Είχα ξεκινήσει να διαβάζω τα άρθρα του σάιτ, αλλά κάποια πράγματα δεν τα καταλάβαινα και στις ερωτήσεις τις γενικές που ρώταγα γενικά δεν πήρα απάντηση. Συγκεκριμένα για τα λιπαρά διάβασα και μετά ξέχασα να διαβάσω για τα υπόλοιπα (πχ υδατάνθρακες). Πιάστηκα και με το φόρουμ όπου κάποιοι είνια πιο επεξηγηματικοί και καταλαβαίνεις, χάθηκα...

----------


## sanitarium20

Καλημέρα, να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο.. Πήρα τελικά ένα κουτάκι βρώμη για να δοκιμάσω για πρωινό μαζί με το γάλα. Δοκίμασα σήμερα, δε με χάλασε... Εύκολα το ήπια/έφαγα. Το ερώτημα μου είναι το εξής. Όταν το πίνετε με γάλα πώς το πίνετε εσείς; Σε μπολ ή σε σέικερ; Γιατί εγώ σήμερα που δοκίμασα πρώτη φορά το έβαλα σε μπολ αλλά έβαλα και ένα σκουπ πρωτείης μαζί και δεν είχε καλή διαλυτότητα η πρωτείνη. Αν δεν είχα βάλει το σκουπ μια χαρά θα ήταν (όπως έπινα παλιά το γάλα με δημητριακά κανονικά) αλλά με την πρωτείνη είχα ένα θέμα.. Να προτιμήσω σέικερ λέτε; 

Και επίσης πόσο να βάζω περίπου; Δυο κουταλιές;;; Και σε πόσα ml γάλα;

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## shazam

Την ποσοτητα θα την διαμοφορφωσης συμφωνα με το διατροφικο σου προγραμμα.Η βρωμη πισω γραφη οπως και ολα τα προιοντα διατροφικη αξια.2 κουταλιες ειναι σαν να μην βαζεις για μενα.Προσωπικα εβαζα καθε πρωι 1 σκουπ πρωτεινη και 3 σκουπ βρωμη για να βγει σε βαρος αφου δεν ειναι τοσο συμπιεσμενο περιπου 70γ.Μετα την προπονηση 4 σκουπ etc.Αλλα διαβασε πισω την ετικετα και φτιαχτο οπως θες.Για την διαλυτοτητα σιγα τα πραγματα διαλυσε πρωτα την πρωτεινη σε νερο η γαλα και μετα ρικσε την βρωμη μην τρελενεσαι με απλα πραγματα.

----------


## sanitarium20

> Την ποσοτητα θα την διαμοφορφωσης συμφωνα με το διατροφικο σου προγραμμα.Η βρωμη πισω γραφη οπως και ολα τα προιοντα διατροφικη αξια.2 κουταλιες ειναι σαν να μην βαζεις για μενα.Προσωπικα εβαζα καθε πρωι 1 σκουπ πρωτεινη και 3 σκουπ βρωμη για να βγει σε βαρος αφου δεν ειναι τοσο συμπιεσμενο περιπου 70γ.Μετα την προπονηση 4 σκουπ etc.Αλλα διαβασε πισω την ετικετα και φτιαχτο οπως θες.Για την διαλυτοτητα σιγα τα πραγματα διαλυσε πρωτα την πρωτεινη σε νερο η γαλα και μετα ρικσε την βρωμη μην τρελενεσαι με απλα πραγματα.



Έχεις δίκιο αυτό θα κάνω δεν το είχα σκεφτεί πραγματικά. Θα διαλύω την πρωτείνη στο σέικερ μου και μετά θα την ρίχω στο μπολ μου όπου θα βάζω και τη βρώμη.

Κάποια εκτίμηση για το πόσο μπορεί να ζυγίζει μία κουταλιά της σούπας γεμάτη βρώμη;;;

----------


## shazam

> Έχεις δίκιο αυτό θα κάνω δεν το είχα σκεφτεί πραγματικά. Θα διαλύω την πρωτείνη στο σέικερ μου και μετά θα την ρίχω στο μπολ μου όπου θα βάζω και τη βρώμη.
> 
> Κάποια εκτίμηση για το πόσο μπορεί να ζυγίζει μία κουταλιά της σούπας γεμάτη βρώμη;;;


Δεν υπαρχει εκτιμηση γιατι μετα θα ρωτησης τι κουταλια χρησιμοποιησες μεγαλη η μικρη.Η βρωμη σε νιφαδες ειναι αρεη οπως βλεπεις και δεν εχει νοημα να ασχολεισαι με κουταλιες.Παρε το σκουπ απο τη Whey που εχεις, γεμισε το με βρωμη και ζυγισε το γυρω στα 20γρ βγαινει.2ον απο οτι διαβαζω χρησιμοποιεις την ON για πρωτεινη η οποια σε ενα μπολ να την ανακατευεις σιγα σιγα διαλυεται με νερο η γαλα.Αμα για να φτιαξεις πρωινο μπεις σε διαδιακασια να την χτυπας σε σεικερ μετα σε μπολ κλπ κλπ δεν γινεται δουλεια το καταλαβαινεις.

----------


## sanitarium20

Σήμερα δεν αραιά όταν καλα η πρωτείνη πάντως... Ένα σκούπ έβαλα σε μισο λίτρο γάλα

----------


## sanitarium20

> Σήμερα δεν αραιά όταν καλα η πρωτείνη πάντως... Ένα σκούπ έβαλα σε μισο λίτρο γάλα



Δεν αραίωσε καλά ήθελα να γράψε (βλέπε Τ9)

----------


## tolis93

παιδες για αυτους π γουσταρουν να ναι η βρωμη τελειως σκονη δοκιμαστε απο φυτρο ΠΙΤΟΥΡΟ βρωμης.εχει τεραστια διαφορα απο τις νιφαδες.τα καλυτερα πιτακια εχω κανει με αυτη κ με πρωτεινη παει πολυ ωραια κατω σε υγρη μορφη.απο τιμη η ιδια αρρωστια δυσχτυχως

----------


## Sweetberry28

εγω καθε πρωι βαζω γιαουρτι 2% με 2 κουταλιες της σουπας νιφαδες βρωμης και μια κουταλια φαγοπυρο απο την bio hellas
1 κουταλια βιολογικο σκονη κακαο
+ 1-2 φραουλες σε κομματια η μυρτιλα η μιση μπανανα (και μια κουταλια σιροπι αγαυης σπανια οταν θελω να ειναι γλυκο)
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΠΡΩΙΝΟ!
μπορει καποιος να το αφησει απο το προηγουμενο βραδυ αλλα μαρεσει τραγανιστες οι νιφαδες και οχι νια νια.

----------


## Geezer

Το quaker ειναι το καλυτερο?
υπαρχουν κ αλλες αξιολογες εταιριες?

----------


## Darth

εχω μια καπως χαζη απορια... την βρωμη μπορουμε να την βαλουμε στο γαλα και να την φαμε οπως με γινετε και με τα δημητριακα η την βαζουμε σε ενα ποτηρι γαλα και το πινουμε (λογικα στο ποτηρι θα την χτυπαμε με σεικερ για να διαλυθει?) η μπορουμε να κανουμε και τα δυο παραπανω?

----------


## ελμερ

Μπορεις να φας τη βρωμη με οποιον τροπο θελεις  φιλε ακομα και με νερο αντι για γαλα.... :02. Welcome:

----------


## Darth

> Μπορεις να φας τη βρωμη με οποιον τροπο θελεις  φιλε ακομα και με νερο αντι για γαλα....


εγινε! ευχαριστω!

----------


## vaggan

σκεφτομαι για τωρα που καλοκαιριαζει μια και δεν εχω χρονο για μαγειρεματα να βαζω το 80%του υδατανθρακα μου απο νιφαδες βρωμης πως το βρισκετε σαν επιλογη πιστευετε οτι ειναι καλα σε μια υποθερμιδικη διατροφη να βαλω υδατανθρακα απο βρωμη?

----------


## Feth

Δεν βλεπω να είναι λάθος vaggan, αν χωραει στα macros σου χρησιμοποιησετην ως βασική πηγη υδατανθράκων άσε που μπορείς να βαλεις και διάφορα καλούδια μέσα, επιπλέον,θα καταναλώνεις και αρκετές ίνες . Αν δεν την βαρεθείς να την τρως σε κάθε γευμα σου , εγω προσωπικά θα το εκανα. :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Smile:

----------


## vaggan

βαζω γαλα ενα σκουπ πρωτεινη 100 γραμμαρια βρωμη λιγη κανελα και ειναι μπομπα πραγματικα. ειμαι λιγο σκεπτικιστης οσον αφορα τα λιπαρα βεβαια φυτικα ειναι αλλα οσο να ναι με 200 γραμμαρια βρωμη θα βαζεις καμποσα γαυτο τολογω την θελω για τις φυτικες ινες επειδη με τις αλλες πηγες υδατανθρακα σε περιοδο γραμμωσης που τρωω λιγοτερο δεν πηγαινω τακτικα τουαλετα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Feth

Εχω ακριβως το ιδιο πρωινο με σενα vagan εκτός του ότι αντι για γαλα εχω γιαουρτι, το scoop Extreme milk chocolate γευση σε μενα και είναι λες και τρωω παγωτο κυριολεκτικα, όσες φορές το εχω με γαλα δεν με κρατάει μέχρι το επομενο γεύμα αλλά το γιαουρτι(2%) με κρατάει για κανα 4ωρο και παραπανω σε περιπτωση που δεν μπορέσω να πραγματοποιησω το επομενο γευμα.! 7 λιπαρά έχει ρε ψ, εξαλου είπες ότι εισαι σε γραμμωση 100 γραμμαρια θα τρως σε κάθε γευμα? Είναι και κάμποσες θερμιδες στα 100 γραμμαρια 370 κατι αν θυμαμαι καλα. :01. Razz:  DO ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

Εγω ρε c vagan τρωω 300 γραμμαρια την ημερα γιατι είμαι στον ογκο και παω μονο μια φορα τουαλέτα και αυτό πάντα την ωρα που παω συνηθως, πάντως από αέρια εχουμε πολλά. χαχα
Τις προαλλες κοιτουσα την διατροφικη αξια της βρωμης στο nutritiondata ανα 100 γραμμάρια και έχει μέσα της παναγιας τα μάτια !!!

----------


## vaggan

ναι 200 γραμμαρια ειναι περιπου 70 120 γραμμαρια υδατανθρακα και οτι ψηλα απο γαλατα γιαουρτι σκονες πρωτεινης δεν θελω με καμια δυναμη να περναω τα 200 γραμμαρια επισης κατι που μου αρεσει ειναι οτι δεν χρειαζεται να μετρας ξερω 8 κουταλιες τις σουπας ειναι κοντα 100 γραμμαρια ειναι πρακτικο αυτο να το ξερεις κααι μην πονοκεφαλιαζεις με ζυγισματα

----------


## Feth

Τι βρωμη παίρνεις φακελάκια των 125 ? Γιατι εγω εχω τα 500αρια, είχε τις προαλλες προσφορα ο μαρινοπουλος στα 80 λεπτα τα 500 grams και τιγκαρα τον καταψηκτη βρώμη, πάει η μανα μου να βαλει πράγματα και εμεινε χαχα! 200 γραμμάρια καλά είναι δεδομένου βεβαια και τα κιλά σου, που από ότι βλεπω από την pic σου έχει αρκετα! :01. Mr. Green:  Δεν κολλάω καθολου στο ζυγισμα εκτός αν είμαι εξω αλλά και πάλι τα έχω ζυγισμένα από σπίτι. Εχω περάσει πια το στάδιο του "ποιος το ζυγιζει τωρα μωρε".  :01. Razz:

----------


## ArgoSixna

Καθημερινο πλεον, τωρα που ξαναεβαλα σκονη πρωτεινης, πρωτο γευμα και γευμα πριν την προπονηση!
Καλυπτει με 350 θερμιδες , το 1/3 των φυτικων ινων , το 1/4 της πρωτεινης και 1/5 των υδατανθρακων. Με 4 μονο λιπαρα , για να τρωω το μοσχαρακι μου ανετα οποια μερα θελω  :01. Mr. Green:  (τα αμινο ειναι 2 ωρες αφου ξυπνησω , μεχρι να σπασω την νηστεια με αυτο εδω το γευμα).
Απαιχτη γευση , αναλογα την ποσοτητα του νερου γινετε ροφημα ή αν το βαλω στο μικροτερο σεικερ κατα 95% ιδια υφη/γευση με φρουτοκρεμα που ετρωγα 3 χρονων  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Feth

Το πρωι πας γυμναστηριο argosixna? Η ξυπνάς και παίρνεις μονο αμινοξέα για κάμποσες ώρες μέχρι να φτάσει το μεσημερι και να φας το 1ο σου γευμα που είναι και το προπονητικο ? Μπερδευτηκα λίγο  :01. Razz:  disc jokey είσαι και εσυ ?  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## ArgoSixna

Ναι αμινοξεα το πρωι και τα καταλανωνω σε 2-3 ωρες , πρωτο γευμα περιπου 15:00 και καπου εκει εναν εσπρεσσο μετριο 15-20γρ ζαχαρη.
Αναλογα ποσες προπονησεις εχω καθε μερα , ρυθμιζω ποτε θα κανω την δικη μου προπονηση. Συνηθως προπονουμε 18:00. οχι γυμναστης ειμαι

----------


## Feth

Ειχα δει ένα video στο youtube με τον brandon Carter αn τον έχεις ακουστα που έκανε το ίδιο πράγμα, δεν έτρωγε μέχρι τις 4 και μετά έτρωγε το 1ο του γευμα με μονο πρωτεινη και λαχανικά και ακριβώς μετα την προπονηση καναλωνε ολον τον υδατανθρακα. Ποιος ο λόγος να μην τρως μέχρι τις 3 και να κάνεις νηστεια τόσες ώρες? Αν μπορείς εξηγησε μου λίγο διεξοδικα, θα σου ήμουν υπόχρεος. :01. Mr. Green: 

Κατι τελευταιο, όταν πας στην προπονηση ας πουμε το μεσημερι όπως εσυ και δεν έχεις καταναλώσει υδατανθρακα εκεινη την μέρα, θα χρησιμοποιησεις το γλυκογονο από τους υδατάνθρακες που εφαγες την προηγουμενη μέρα? Η με το που αρχίσεις προπονηση θα αρχίσεις να καις απλά λιπος?

----------


## vaggan

> Τι βρωμη παίρνεις φακελάκια των 125 ? Γιατι εγω εχω τα 500αρια, είχε τις προαλλες προσφορα ο μαρινοπουλος στα 80 λεπτα τα 500 grams και τιγκαρα τον καταψηκτη βρώμη, πάει η μανα μου να βαλει πράγματα και εμεινε χαχα! 200 γραμμάρια καλά είναι δεδομένου βεβαια και τα κιλά σου, που από ότι βλεπω από την pic σου έχει αρκετα! Δεν κολλάω καθολου στο ζυγισμα εκτός αν είμαι εξω αλλά και πάλι τα έχω ζυγισμένα από σπίτι. Εχω περάσει πια το στάδιο του "ποιος το ζυγιζει τωρα μωρε".


αχ ρε αθηναιοι... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: οχι σακουλα παιρνω των 500 γραμμαριων τα κιλα μου στη φωτο ειναι 88 και το υψος μου 1,80 οχι ιδιαιτερα πολλα λοιπον οταν θες να κανεις σωστα δουλεια καλο ειναι να ξερεις ποσο τρως με τα πανω κατω και στο περιπου  δουλεια δεν γινεται

----------


## Feth

> αχ ρε αθηναιοι...οχι σακουλα παιρνω των 500 γραμμαριων τα κιλα μου στη φωτο ειναι 88 και το υψος μου 1,80 οχι ιδιαιτερα πολλα λοιπον οταν θες να κανεις σωστα δουλεια καλο ειναι να ξερεις ποσο τρως με τα πανω κατω και στο περιπου  δουλεια δεν γινεται


Συμφωνω φίλε, αλλά δεν είμαι αθηναιος ρε c, πώς το συμπέρανες αυτό ?  :01. Razz:  Η βρωμη ισως είναι ένα από τα φαγητά που δεν μπορώ να ζησω χωρίς !! χα! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vaggan

ειπες για μαρινοπουλο και και υπεθεσα οτι εισαι απο καμια μεγαλουπολη με τα ωραια σουπερμαρκετ που τα εχουν ολα και συμφερουν.. :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: κατι αγωνιστηκοι λενε πως η βρωμη δεν κανει για διαιτα και οτι ειδανικοι υδατανθρακες για διαιτα ειναι οι πατατες οκ ισως αλλα αντε ψησε πατατες ενω εισαι μεσα σε μαγαζι 12 και 14 ωρες την μερα ενω η βρωμη ειναι ευκολακι

----------


## Feth

Αha! Όχι vagan Λαμιώτης είμαι, μεγαλουπολη πάντως την λαμια δεν την λές! Hmmm δεν το έχω ξανακούσει πάντως και να ισχύει πάλι βρώμη θα έτρωγα δεδομένου ότι είμαι σε deficit, δεν νομίζω να πειράξει κάπου. 14 ώρες? Βιοπαλαιστη!!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vaggan

δυσκολη η ζωη φιλε :01. Razz: μακαρι και εγω να ειχα χρονο να μαγειρευω τα σωστα και γυμναστικη που κανω παλι καλα με τοσα στο κεφαλι μου..αρκετα ομως με τα δικα μου θα παει η βρωμη γονατο λοιπον :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Catlady

Παιδιά γειά σας,
Είμαι καινούρια εδώ και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι για τη βρώμη, σχετικά με την ποσότητα. Γνωρίζω τις ευεργετικές της ιδιότητες όμως αναρωτιέμαι, πόσα γραμμάρια είναι φυσιολογικό να τρώει κανείς; 
Στην περίπτωσήμου συγκεκριμένα ν'αναφέρω ότι έχω ύψος 1,66 και είμαι 52 κιλά, γυμνάζομαι 4 φορές τη βδομάδα και η γυμναστική μου περιλαμβάνει κάθε φορά αρκετό αερόβιο, 3 φορές τη βδομάδα προγράμματα yoga και pilates σε συνδυασμό με λίγα βάρη (κυρίως όμως για πλάτη και χέρια). Σκοπός μου δεν είναι να χάσω βάρος, αλλά λίπος όπως και να δυναμώσω τους μυς μου. Είναι υπερβολή να τρώω 7-10 κουταλιές κουάκερ για πρωινό σε συνδυασμό με μια λογική ποσότητα από φρούτα όπως φράουλες, βατόμουρα και μερικούς ξηρούς καρπούς; Δεν ξέρω πόσους υδατάνθρακες χρειάζομαι καθημερινά βασικά και φοβάμαι μήπως ξεφεύγω.. :01. Unsure: 
Αν μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει τα φώτα του θα ήμουν ευγνώμων :01. Smile:

----------


## Feth

> Παιδιά γειά σας,
> Είμαι καινούρια εδώ και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι για τη βρώμη, σχετικά με την ποσότητα. Γνωρίζω τις ευεργετικές της ιδιότητες όμως αναρωτιέμαι, πόσα γραμμάρια είναι φυσιολογικό να τρώει κανείς; 
> Στην περίπτωσήμου συγκεκριμένα ν'αναφέρω ότι έχω ύψος 1,66 και είμαι 52 κιλά, γυμνάζομαι 4 φορές τη βδομάδα και η γυμναστική μου περιλαμβάνει κάθε φορά αρκετό αερόβιο, 3 φορές τη βδομάδα προγράμματα yoga και pilates σε συνδυασμό με λίγα βάρη (κυρίως όμως για πλάτη και χέρια). Σκοπός μου δεν είναι να χάσω βάρος, αλλά λίπος όπως και να δυναμώσω τους μυς μου. Είναι υπερβολή να τρώω 7-10 κουταλιές κουάκερ για πρωινό σε συνδυασμό με μια λογική ποσότητα από φρούτα όπως φράουλες, βατόμουρα και μερικούς ξηρούς καρπούς; Δεν ξέρω πόσους υδατάνθρακες χρειάζομαι καθημερινά βασικά και φοβάμαι μήπως ξεφεύγω..
> Αν μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει τα φώτα του θα ήμουν ευγνώμων


Μπορείς να φάς όσο θές αρκεί  ολες οι θερμίδες που τρως καθημερινα να είναι κάτω από τις θερμίδες συντηρησης σου καμια 300-400 θερμίδες. Ούτε η βρώμη ούτε η ξηροι καρποι θα σε παχύνουν, θα σε παχύνουν οι θερμίδες που δεν μπορούν να καούν. Ούτε το φαγητο πριν τον υπνο θα σε παχύνει όπως συχνώς λεγεται αναμεσα σε γυναικες. Βρες τις ΄θερμίδες συντηρησης σου μέσω αυτού του forum και αφαιρεσαι 300-400 θερμιδες, από εκει και πέρα είναι καθαρά επιλογή δική σου αν θα φάς, γιατι αν φας τοσες κουταλιές θα πρεπει να φας λιγοτερο καπου αλλου  :01. Smile: 

Καλημέρα..

----------


## beefmeup

> Αν μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει τα φώτα του θα ήμουν ευγνώμων


ο,τι εγραψε ο feth κ ριξε κ μια ματια εδω..

*Θερμίδες...Είναι απαραίτητο να τις υπολογίζουμε;**Πως παχαίνουμε;**Διατροφη για αρχαριους και οχι μονο...*

----------


## Catlady

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές και για τα άρθρα. Χαίρομαι τότε που μπορώ να τρώω τόσο, γιατί ανησυχούσα μήπως κάνω υπερβολές. Συμφωνώ στο ότι αυξάνοντας την ποσότητα βρώμης που βάζω για πρωινό σίγουρα τρώω λιγότερο από άλλες τροφές, ιδίως όταν δεν έχω χρόνο για να φτιάξω μεσημεριανό και θέλω το πρωινό να με 'κρατάει'. Αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι πόσους υδατάνθρακες και πρωτεινες χρειάζομαι καθώς προσπαθώ να μειώσω το λίπος κυρίως στην περιοχή της κοιλιάς και να γραμμώσω, αλλά μάλλον θα πρέπει να απευθυνθώ σε διατροφολόγο ή να ψάξω σε κάποιο άλλο σχετικό θέμα του forum.
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι :01. Wink:

----------


## beefmeup

δεν υπαρχει τοπικη λιπδιαλυση ,απο παντου θα χασεις..απλα αν εχεις καπου κ δειχνει περισοτερο θα φανει οταν χασει περισοτερο εκει.

οσον αφορα τους ποσους υ/ες κλπ σου εδωσα κατι λινκ να διαβασεις.

ωστοσο ας μην χαλαμε το θεμα με την βρωμη ,αν εχεις αποριες ανοιξε ενα θεμα στις διατροφες μελλων με το τι τρως κ το βλεπουμε εκει.

----------

